# Change one letter word game...



## screature

By popular demand the rules have changed from:

Post a 4, 5 or 6 letter word:

To:

*Post a 4, 5, 6 or 7 letter word:*

Then the next person has to change only one letter in it to make a different word. In addition to changing one letter you can rearrange the letters. You can also drop one letter or add one letter. Please keep the words at 4, 5, 6 or 7 letters.


----------



## iMouse

taft


----------



## screature

fart


----------



## Dr.G.

tart


----------



## SINC

trap


----------



## screature

raps


----------



## kps

tarts


----------



## johnp

crap


----------



## SINC

raps


----------



## screature

kps said:


> tarts





johnp said:


> trip





SINC said:


> raps


sorry beat you guys to the punch...

The active word is:

parts


----------



## SINC

spark


----------



## iMouse

Parks


----------



## winwintoo

Perk


----------



## screature

.


----------



## iMouse

Peek


----------



## screature

seek


----------



## iMouse

leek


----------



## screature

.


----------



## screature

iMouse said:


> leek


kelp


----------



## iMouse

help


----------



## screature

hello


----------



## SINC

jello


----------



## screature

jells


----------



## iMouse

jills


----------



## eMacMan

fills


----------



## SINC

files


----------



## kps

filed


----------



## iMouse

piled


----------



## SINC

riled


----------



## Aurora

drill


----------



## screature

krill


----------



## kps

brill


----------



## Aurora

grill


----------



## screature

Aurora said:


> grill


girls


----------



## SINC

riles


----------



## Sonal

serial


----------



## screature

resale


----------



## johnp

reseal


----------



## dona83

relate


----------



## screature

It seems we need to have refresher of the rules so here they are:

*Post a 4, 5 or 6 letter word*. Then the next person has to *change only one letter* in it to make a different word.* In addition to changing one letter you can rearrange the letters. You can also drop one letter or add one letter*. Please keep the words at 4, 5 or 6 letters.

Examples:
flows
flaws
walls
small

So you can't just rearrange the letters of the previous word and you cant' take the letters of the previous word and simply add or drop one letter. *One letter always needs to change* from the previous word. But in *addition* you can *add* or *drop* one letter from the previous word.

Just for emphasis *one letter much always change* form the *previous* word* in addition* to the added or dropped letter.

I hope this explanation makes things a little more clear... It makes the game a little tougher but also more challenging/fun.


----------



## screature

so the result of:

*relate 
*
can be

*slate*

change the* r* to an *s* and drop one *e* so:

*slate*

is the word in play...


----------



## Aurora

stall ( Is that it?)


----------



## screature

Aurora said:


> stall ( Is that it?)


That works. 

*stall*

is the word in play


----------



## johnp

stale (is that it?)


----------



## dona83

lease


----------



## johnp

cease


----------



## SINC

scare


----------



## screature

johnp said:


> stale (is that it?)


Sorry johnp had to go out... that's it!


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> scare


*score*


----------



## screature

johnp said:


> cease


cease works... seems you are getting the hang of it.


----------



## iMouse

screature said:


> *score*


*bores* (And with that I'm out. Too much effort.)


----------



## screature

iMouse said:


> *bores* (And with that I'm out. Too much effort.)


Thanks for your contributions iMouse 

roses


----------



## SINC

store


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> store


more


----------



## kps

mire


----------



## Aurora

remit


----------



## kelman

timed


----------



## kps

tired


----------



## SINC

diets


----------



## screature

tends


----------



## SINC

stents


----------



## screature

stunt


----------



## SINC

tunes


----------



## johnp

stone


----------



## SINC

tenors


----------



## dona83

resort


----------



## kps

retort


----------



## screature

tarter


----------



## SINC

teary


----------



## screature

years


----------



## SINC

scary


----------



## johnp

years


----------



## screature

sears


----------



## SINC

rests


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> rests


nest


----------



## kelman

test


----------



## screature

rest


----------



## kelman

reset


----------



## screature

kelman said:


> reset


Foul... no letter changed an *e* was just added... one letter must always change.

*rest* 

is in play.


----------



## SINC

crest


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> crest


Oops that is a foul too no letter changed just a c was added... cr*u*st would have worked though...

The word in play is:

*rest*


----------



## kelman

beset


----------



## SINC

beast


----------



## kelman

yeast


----------



## SINC

steady


----------



## kelman

steed


----------



## screature

needs


----------



## SINC

snide


----------



## screature

denied


----------



## johnp

needed


----------



## Aurora

deaden


----------



## SINC

dread


----------



## kelman

bread


----------



## Aurora

braid


----------



## kelman

bran


----------



## johnp

rand


----------



## kelman

grant


----------



## screature

tangy


----------



## SINC

tango


----------



## johnp

goats


----------



## SINC

stage


----------



## dona83

gears


----------



## Aurora

regal


----------



## SINC

glares


----------



## screature

lasers


----------



## johnp

leases


----------



## screature

please


----------



## kelman

sleepy


----------



## dona83

peels


----------



## screature

dona83 said:


> peels


Foul... no letter changed... the *y* was just dropped, the word in play is:

*sleepy*


----------



## johnp

palsey


----------



## screature

lapses


----------



## johnp

sleeps


----------



## kelman

sheep


----------



## screature

heap


----------



## SINC

heals


----------



## dona83

shear


----------



## johnp

hairs


----------



## SINC

chairs


----------



## screature

Foul... no letter changed just a *c* was added, the word in play is:
*
hairs *


----------



## screature

stairs


----------



## kelman

stains


----------



## screature

rains


----------



## kelman

snare


----------



## Aurora

reason


----------



## kelman

snored


----------



## kps

scored


----------



## SINC

restore


----------



## kelman

terser


----------



## SINC

street


----------



## kelman

speer


----------



## SINC

preen


----------



## johnp

prune


----------



## SINC

prone


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> prone


roan


----------



## Sonal

snore.


----------



## screature

rents


----------



## johnp

scent


----------



## screature

tents


----------



## SINC

pants


----------



## dona83

snap


----------



## SINC

pals


----------



## johnp

lips


----------



## SINC

plops


----------



## dona83

Slope


----------



## SINC

spoke


----------



## screature

screature said:


> tents





SINC said:


> pants


Oops... two letters changed not just one...pa for et... anyway it is too late now... carry on.

Please feel free to referee yourselves. It doesn't always need to be me pointing out posts that don't adhere to the rules of the game.


----------



## kelman

stoke


----------



## JCCanuck

steak


----------



## kelman

taken


----------



## tilt

.


----------



## tilt

taking


----------



## kelman

sting


----------



## SINC

tinges


----------



## kelman

tints


----------



## SINC

stain


----------



## kelman

attain


----------



## SINC

train


----------



## kelman

rants


----------



## tilt

rats


----------



## screature

stat


----------



## egremont

tats


----------



## egremont

spat


----------



## egremont

pant


----------



## screature

egremont said:


> tats


Foul egremont... no letter changed, the letters were just rearranged.

Plus the idea is to make one post and let another person make the subsequent post, not make multiple posts based on your own word...

The word in play is:

*stat*


----------



## johnp

teas


----------



## screature

seam


----------



## SINC

mesh


----------



## kelman

mash


----------



## SINC

mush


----------



## johnp

shun


----------



## SINC

shine


----------



## kelman

hives


----------



## screature

knives


----------



## kelman

knife


----------



## SINC

finks


----------



## kelman

finish


----------



## SINC

shiny


----------



## screature

hind


----------



## johnp

hide


----------



## kelman

pride


----------



## screature

drive


----------



## SINC

video


----------



## johnp

diver


----------



## SINC

rivet


----------



## johnp

tired


----------



## screature

trip


----------



## SINC

priest


----------



## johnp

prices


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> priest


Foul... No letter changed... just an e and s were added.

The word in play: is:

*trip*


----------



## SINC

pits


----------



## screature

tits


----------



## SINC

stir


----------



## johnp

fist


----------



## screature

frost


----------



## kelman

storm


----------



## eMacMan

sorts


----------



## kelman

sport


----------



## screature

tort


----------



## kelman

torch


----------



## SINC

touch


----------



## kelman

crouch


----------



## screature

grouch


----------



## kelman

chorus


----------



## SINC

chores


----------



## screature

kelman said:


> chorus


Good one....

horses


----------



## SINC

shored


----------



## kelman

horded


----------



## SINC

dread


----------



## kelman

adders


----------



## SINC

ladders


----------



## kelman

larders


----------



## SINC

dreamers


----------



## kelman

murders


----------



## SINC

smudge


----------



## kelman

sludge


----------



## screature

sledge


----------



## SINC

deluge


----------



## screature

edges


----------



## SINC

sages


----------



## screature

screature said:


> *ed*ges





SINC said:


> *sa*ges


Foul... two letters changed...

d and e for 
a and s

the word in play is 
*
edges*


----------



## Aurora

edger


----------



## screature

.


----------



## screature

greet


----------



## Aurora

green


----------



## screature

screen


----------



## SINC

preen


----------



## kelman

near


----------



## SINC

spear


----------



## kelman

reaped


----------



## johnp

...


----------



## SINC

draped


----------



## screature

drapes


----------



## SINC

spore


----------



## kelman

groped


----------



## SINC

grape


----------



## kelman

parged


----------



## Kazak

barged


----------



## SINC

grabbed


----------



## Kazak

grabber


----------



## kelman

barbers


----------



## SINC

barter


----------



## screature

.


----------



## screature

tarter


----------



## eMacMan

.


----------



## screature

eMacMan said:


> .


Sorry ehMacman I had to edit my post before yours because I realized it was foul...

So the word in play is:
*
tarter*


----------



## Aurora

treats


----------



## screature

reaps


----------



## Aurora

press


----------



## kelman

streps


----------



## SINC

strap


----------



## screature

Aurora said:


> *press*





kelman said:


> streps


Foul... no letter changed just a t was added:

The word in play is:

*press*


----------



## kelman

sorry meant to play

straps


----------



## screature

no worries we all make mistakes..

trips


----------



## kelman

splint


----------



## Aurora

tinsel


----------



## Kazak

tonsil


----------



## SINC

stalin


----------



## johnp

stains


----------



## SINC

snips


----------



## Kazak

snaps


----------



## Sonal

****

pins

(Evidently, it didn't like my first choice.)


----------



## SINC

pines


----------



## johnp

pains


----------



## Kazak

rains


----------



## kelman

snared


----------



## screature

Sonal said:


> ****
> 
> pins
> 
> (Evidently, it didn't like my first choice.)





SINC said:


> pin*e*s


Oops... No letter changed just an *e* was added...

The word in play is:

*pins*


----------



## screature

pain 

(what I am in the ass to some players)


----------



## SINC

napalm


----------



## kelman

pains


----------



## screature

screature said:


> *pa*i*n *
> 
> (what I am in the ass to some players)





SINC said:


> *nap*alm


Oops... two letters were added:

The word in play is: 

*pain*


----------



## kelman

pains (for the second time)


----------



## screature

kelman said:


> pains (for the second time)


So what letter changed kelman?


----------



## kelman

right
peins


----------



## SINC

This is just too much for me obviously. I thought adding extra letters to increase the word letter count was acceptable as a change. I'm done.


----------



## screature

Thanks. 

nope


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> This is just too much for me obviously. I thought adding extra letters to increase the word letter count was acceptable as a change. I'm done.


SINC please don't bow out. I posted the rules as I first found them... I didn't make the game up and I realize now that as the rules were stated there may be some confusion. 

So please let me restate them in a way that might be better understood.

*Change one letter game*

Post a 4 to 6 letter word based on the previous word posted. 

There are only 3 rules only *one* of which is mandatory and that is the first rule.

*Rules to the game:*

1. *Change one letter* from the previous post.
2. *You can add one letter* to the previous post *in addition* to changing one letter from the previous post.
3, *You can remove one letter* from the previous post* in addition* to changing one letter from the previous post.

*So first and always one letter needs to change* and then you can add or remove one letter from the previous post.

I hope this spells out the rules a little better. You made more posts that fell within the rules than were out of bounds SINC.

I think the problem is that I used the initial language of the rules of the game as I found them. I hope this helps to clear things up and that you will continue to play.

Your contributions are appreciated.


----------



## Kazak

paints


----------



## Aurora

stein


----------



## kelman

stain


----------



## Aurora

stairs


----------



## kelman

pairs


----------



## Kazak

spare


----------



## kelman

super


----------



## Kazak

presto


----------



## kelman

stops


----------



## SINC

steps


----------



## johnp

poets


----------



## SINC

spokes


----------



## kelman

speaks


----------



## SINC

keeps


----------



## screature

speed


----------



## Chimpur

Steed


----------



## Kazak

stead


----------



## screature

death


----------



## Chimpur

Thread


----------



## SINC

depth


----------



## kelman

path


----------



## screature

screature said:


> death





Chimpur said:


> Th*r*ead


Ooops foul... no letter changed just an r was added.

The word in play is:

*death*


----------



## SINC

tease


----------



## screature

screature said:


> Ooops foul... no letter changed just an r was added.
> 
> The word in play is:
> 
> *death*





SINC said:


> tea*se*


oops two letters changed...

Anyway carry on...

eased


----------



## Aurora

seeded


----------



## kelman

deeded


----------



## javaqueen

deemed


----------



## kelman

seems


----------



## SINC

seams


----------



## screature

means


----------



## javaqueen

meant


----------



## SINC

teams


----------



## screature

masts


----------



## SINC

smash


----------



## kelman

mush


----------



## Kazak

musk


----------



## johnp

cusk


----------



## Kazak

johnp said:


> cusk


Be good, Kazak. Kazak? Okay.

cask


----------



## screature

sucks

(Kazak, Kazak... )


----------



## kelman

sucker


----------



## SINC

surge


----------



## screature

rages


----------



## kelman

grace


----------



## johnp

gears


----------



## SINC

sugar


----------



## screature

guard


----------



## Kazak

Drang


----------



## screature

ranger


----------



## Chimpur

Danger


----------



## screature

angers


----------



## SINC

grades


----------



## javaqueen

grates


----------



## johnp

hearts


----------



## javaqueen

harps


----------



## SINC

praise


----------



## kelman

peers


----------



## javaqueen

jeers


----------



## kelman

reeds


----------



## Aurora

sneer


----------



## SINC

snore


----------



## Aurora

snort


----------



## SINC

roast


----------



## screature

toast


----------



## javaqueen

boast


----------



## Aurora

basted


----------



## javaqueen

wasted


----------



## Aurora

steady


----------



## dona83

Can we add/subtract a letter and change a letter in the same turn?


----------



## kelman

dona83 said:


> Can we add/subtract a letter and change a letter in the same turn?


Yes, you must change a letter each turn, whether you add/subtract or not.

study


----------



## Aurora

dusty


----------



## SINC

nasty


----------



## kelman

kelman said:


> Yes, you must change a letter each turn, whether you add/subtract or not.
> 
> study





Aurora said:


> dusty


no letter change?

still 

study ?


----------



## screature

turd


----------



## johnp

dust


----------



## SINC

musty


----------



## screature

trusty


----------



## johnp

crusty (the way I like my rolls!!)


----------



## SINC

strums


----------



## johnp

trumps


----------



## Kazak

stamp


----------



## johnp

strap


----------



## dona83

charts


----------



## SINC

cheers


----------



## Kazak

I think you changed two letters, SINC.


----------



## SINC

Kazak said:


> I think you changed two letters, SINC.


This is where the game gets cloudy for me. The word was:

charts

I made it:

cheers

I changed the 'a' to an 'e', dropped the 't' and added an 'e'

Is that not within the rules?


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> This is where the game gets cloudy for me. The word was:
> 
> charts
> 
> I made it:
> 
> cheers
> 
> I changed the 'a' to an 'e', dropped the 't' and added an 'e'
> 
> *Is that not within the rules?*


Sorry but no.

You *must* change one letter and you *can* add *or* drop one letter but you *cannot* both add *and* drop a letter in the same word.

Hope that clears things up.

so the word in play is:

*charts*


----------



## screature

hearts


----------



## SINC

steer


----------



## javaqueen

sheer


----------



## johnp

share


----------



## kelman

reach


----------



## Aurora

rasher


----------



## Kazak

shore


----------



## SINC

store


----------



## chrisburke

Stare. 

(Note that I didn't actually read what we're suppose to do.. I assume its just change a letter to make a new word)


----------



## johnp

tarts


----------



## SINC

strut


----------



## javaqueen

start


----------



## SINC

parts


----------



## johnp

strip


----------



## chrisburke

Traps


----------



## SINC

parks


----------



## Kazak

spork


----------



## SINC

perks


----------



## javaqueen

porks


----------



## kelman

crops


----------



## screature

ropes


----------



## johnp

scope


----------



## screature

pecks


----------



## Kazak

desk


----------



## screature

esker


----------



## SINC

keeps


----------



## screature

seed


----------



## Aurora

deeds


----------



## SINC

reeds


----------



## screature

shred


----------



## SINC

dasher


----------



## screature

screature said:


> shred





SINC said:


> dasher


Oops no letter changed just an *a* was added.

The word in play is:

*shred*


----------



## kelman

dash


----------



## Kazak

hard


----------



## SINC

hear


----------



## kelman

reaps


----------



## javaqueen

ropes


----------



## kelman

spokes


----------



## SINC

spoken


----------



## kelman

skein


----------



## SINC

shine


----------



## kelman

spline


----------



## SINC

split


----------



## kelman

stripe


----------



## javaqueen

pride


----------



## Kazak

prod


----------



## kelman

drip


----------



## Kazak

proud


----------



## screature

loud


----------



## kelman

dull


----------



## SINC

gull


----------



## johnp

.......


----------



## SINC

pull


----------



## kelman

pulp


----------



## SINC

plum


----------



## javaqueen

lamp


----------



## SINC

maps


----------



## javaqueen

mopes


----------



## SINC

poets


----------



## javaqueen

points


----------



## SINC

stain


----------



## kelman

satans


----------



## SINC

^

Hmm, I think that is no letter change, just one added, non?


----------



## kelman

right! edited. Thanks.


----------



## SINC

sonata


----------



## Kazak

snort


----------



## kelman

north


----------



## Aurora

thrown


----------



## SINC

throne


----------



## javaqueen

neither - did I do this right?


----------



## kelman

done right

retina


----------



## javaqueen

regina


----------



## kelman

region


----------



## Kazak

rowing


----------



## javaqueen

rolling


----------



## kelman

grills


----------



## SINC

grist


----------



## johnp

first


----------



## SINC

frisk


----------



## Kazak

brisk


----------



## SINC

risky


----------



## Kazak

skirt


----------



## SINC

stirs


----------



## johnp

sties


----------



## kelman

tassel


----------



## Aurora

sleazy


----------



## SINC

zelots


----------



## Aurora

stolen


----------



## johnp

nestle


----------



## SINC

^

No letter change, just a letter dropped?


----------



## kelman

tensed


----------



## Aurora

density


----------



## Kazak

stained


----------



## screature

Aurora said:


> stolen





johnp said:


> nestle





SINC said:


> ^
> 
> No letter change, just a letter dropped?


Both posts contain the same number of letters (6) so no letter was *just* dropped because that would mean the resulting word would be only 5 letters long, but it was 6 letters long.

What johnp did was change the *o* in "stolen" to an *e* to make "nestle".

It is a play within the rules.


----------



## screature

Aurora said:


> density





Kazak said:


> stained


Both fouls...

The new word can only be 4, 5 or 6 letters (see post #1) these are both 7 letters long so they are out of bounds.

So the word in play is:

*tensed*


----------



## screature

terse


----------



## SINC

rested


----------



## kelman

duster


----------



## javaqueen

luster


----------



## kelman

stellar


----------



## javaqueen

steals


----------



## SINC

sleet


----------



## kelman

least


----------



## javaqueen

leans


----------



## kelman

snail


----------



## SINC

snack


----------



## Kazak

snag


----------



## javaqueen

crags


----------



## Aurora

grass


----------



## Kazak

gross


----------



## SINC

ghost


----------



## johnp

togas


----------



## Aurora

goats


----------



## johnp

Aurora said:


> goats


... no letter dropped, eh.
.. word is still "togas" ... right.


----------



## SINC

stags


----------



## johnp

gates


----------



## SINC

goats


----------



## Kazak

stogie


----------



## kelman

togas


----------



## johnp

toads


----------



## screature

odes


----------



## Aurora

sedan


----------



## screature

Eden


----------



## Aurora

dent


----------



## screature

tent


----------



## johnp

teat


----------



## screature

meat


----------



## johnp

stems


----------



## screature

johnp said:


> stems


team


----------



## kelman

ample


----------



## Kazak

simple


----------



## Aurora

pliers


----------



## SINC

split


----------



## Kazak

splat


----------



## kelman

talks


----------



## Kazak

talkie


----------



## kelman

walkie


----------



## javaqueen

weakly


----------



## kelman

lawyer


----------



## Kazak

Slayer


----------



## SINC

player


----------



## kelman

played


----------



## johnp

delays


----------



## javaqueen

slated


----------



## Kazak

plated


----------



## SINC

pleads


----------



## screature

pleat


----------



## SINC

lapse


----------



## javaqueen

naps


----------



## screature

pant


----------



## johnp

tape


----------



## Chimpur

Cape


----------



## kelman

spice


----------



## screature

rice


----------



## johnp

cure


----------



## Kazak

purée


----------



## Aurora

Preen


----------



## SINC

renew


----------



## Aurora

Warned


----------



## screature

warmed


----------



## Kazak

wormed


----------



## kelman

roamed


----------



## johnp

dreams


----------



## Aurora

Smarty


----------



## kelman

party


----------



## SINC

typer


----------



## screature

rest


----------



## johnp

sort


----------



## SINC

trust


----------



## screature

must


----------



## SINC

mostly


----------



## screature

screature said:


> must





SINC said:


> mostly


Oops... went from a 4 letter word to a 6 letter word so 2 letters were added and that is out of bounds.

So the word in play is:
*
must*


----------



## SINC

Grrrr, 

stem


----------



## Chimpur

Steam


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Grrrr,
> 
> stem





Chimpur said:


> Steam


Oops no letter changed. An *a* was just added.

So the word in play is:

*stem*


----------



## Kazak

mete


----------



## kelman

smite


----------



## screature

timed


----------



## Kazak

timid


----------



## SINC

moist


----------



## screature

hoist


----------



## SINC

shift


----------



## Aurora

hefts


----------



## SINC

feats


----------



## Aurora

stave


----------



## SINC

stove


----------



## screature

strive


----------



## Kazak

trove


----------



## Aurora

forest


----------



## SINC

fresh


----------



## screature

shelf


----------



## SINC

flash


----------



## screature

alas


----------



## SINC

slack


----------



## Kazak

lick


----------



## johnp

clip


----------



## SINC

clop


----------



## johnp

clap


----------



## Aurora

clump


----------



## SINC

clamp


----------



## Aurora

sample


----------



## johnp

please


----------



## SINC

sleeper


----------



## Kazak

leaper


----------



## SINC

relapse


----------



## johnp

sleeper


----------



## SINC

steel


----------



## kelman

least


----------



## SINC

sleets


----------



## Kazak

telex


----------



## SINC

excel


----------



## kelman

axel


----------



## screature

johnp said:


> sleeper





Kazak said:


> leaper





SINC said:


> relapse





johnp said:


> please





SINC said:


> sleeper


Please remember to count the letters... 4, 5 or 6 letters. 7 letters is out of bounds.


----------



## SINC

leave


----------



## Kazak

value


----------



## screature

uvula


----------



## kelman

vulva


----------



## screature

lava


----------



## kelman

value


----------



## Kazak

valve


----------



## SINC

love


----------



## kelman

liver


----------



## SINC

lifer


----------



## Kazak

loafer


----------



## SINC

foals


----------



## kelman

sale


----------



## Aurora

saved


----------



## javaqueen

vases


----------



## kelman

visas


----------



## Aurora

staves


----------



## kelman

shaves


----------



## SINC

shivs


----------



## Aurora

ships


----------



## SINC

pies


----------



## johnp

spit


----------



## kelman

traps


----------



## Kazak

pert


----------



## SINC

trip


----------



## johnp

port


----------



## kelman

tarps


----------



## Aurora

sporty


----------



## Kazak

portly


----------



## kelman

party


----------



## Kazak

tart


----------



## SINC

trot


----------



## Aurora

fort


----------



## SINC

fret


----------



## Aurora

crest


----------



## kelman

crust


----------



## Aurora

roust


----------



## javaqueen

store


----------



## SINC

trove


----------



## screature

votes


----------



## kelman

stave


----------



## Kazak

feat


----------



## SINC

frat


----------



## johnp

arts


----------



## SINC

strap


----------



## johnp

spats


----------



## Kazak

paté


----------



## screature

johnp said:


> arts





SINC said:


> stra*p*


Oops just a *p* was added, no letter changed, but it is too late...

So carry on... But remember one letter must always change from the previous post... adding *or* removing one letter is just gravy after the fact of one letter changing.


----------



## screature

taps


----------



## SINC

stumps


----------



## screature

screature said:


> taps





SINC said:


> stumps


Oops.. You can't go from a 4 letter word to a 6 letter word without 2 letters being added... which is out of bounds.. only 1 letter can be added.

You can only go from 4 to 5, or 5 to 6 letters and still be within the rules of the game when adding letters.

So the word in play is:

*taps*


----------



## SINC

stump


----------



## kelman

stomp


----------



## screature

teams


----------



## Aurora

pest


----------



## screature

.


----------



## Aurora

.


----------



## screature

kelman said:


> stomp





screature said:


> teams


*Foul on myself.**!!!*

The word in play is:

*stomp*


----------



## screature

pats


----------



## Aurora

man you gotta be fast here


----------



## Aurora

sport


----------



## screature

Aurora said:


> man you gotta be fast here


You bettcha... 

I have thought this game would be a good timed parlour game.


----------



## SINC

traps


----------



## screature

.


----------



## screature

scrap


----------



## kelman

crops


----------



## Aurora

sport


----------



## screature

I think there is something wonky going on with the the server tonight... 

Good night folks... sleep tight and see you tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

trips


----------



## Aurora

wrist


----------



## kelman

warts


----------



## javaqueen

traps


----------



## kelman

pate


----------



## SINC

eaten


----------



## Kazak

eatery


----------



## SINC

leery


----------



## Kazak

really


----------



## Aurora

layers


----------



## SINC

dearly


----------



## johnp

hardly


----------



## kelman

darkly


----------



## screature

dorky


----------



## Aurora

dryrot


----------



## screature

rotary


----------



## kelman

artery


----------



## screature

rarity


----------



## kelman

tarry


----------



## Kazak

ratty


----------



## kelman

tarte


----------



## screature

start


----------



## kelman

strut


----------



## screature

trot


----------



## kelman

torte


----------



## screature

kelman said:


> torte


Oopps no letter changed, just an *e* was added so the word in play is:

*trot*


----------



## johnp

tote


----------



## SINC

teat


----------



## screature

eats


----------



## SINC

staked


----------



## screature

screature said:


> eats





SINC said:


> staked


Ooops went from *4* to *6* letters.

The word in play is:
*
eats*


----------



## Kazak

hate


----------



## screature

slate


----------



## Kazak

tile


----------



## Abby

pile


----------



## Kazak

lapel


----------



## Aurora

play


----------



## Kazak

yelp


----------



## SINC

ploy


----------



## kelman

flop


----------



## SINC

plot


----------



## Aurora

lofty


----------



## screature

golf


----------



## kelman

flags


----------



## SINC

slap


----------



## screature

play


----------



## Kazak

plane


----------



## screature

ante


----------



## SINC

taint


----------



## Kazak

taxi


----------



## screature

axis


----------



## SINC

taxes


----------



## johnp

axels


----------



## SINC

leads


----------



## Kazak

dead


----------



## Aurora

addle


----------



## screature

meddle (one of my favourite Pink Floyd albums)


----------



## Kazak

medal (homonym)


----------



## Aurora

seal


----------



## Kazak

laden


----------



## johnp

knead


----------



## kelman

dine


----------



## SINC

dime


----------



## johnp

mild


----------



## screature

dial


----------



## SINC

ladle


----------



## kelman

paddle


----------



## SINC

paddie


----------



## kelman

caddie


----------



## SINC

daddy


----------



## javaqueen

dandy


----------



## SINC

yank


----------



## javaqueen

rank


----------



## SINC

rink


----------



## johnp

kind


----------



## kelman

dine


----------



## screature

dimes


----------



## SINC

mist


----------



## screature

time


----------



## SINC

mint


----------



## screature

tint


----------



## SINC

tent


----------



## screature

nests


----------



## SINC

stems


----------



## screature

mesh


----------



## SINC

sham


----------



## Aurora

scam


----------



## SINC

scar


----------



## Aurora

cart


----------



## screature

. (late invalid post)


----------



## johnp

....


----------



## SINC

trick


----------



## screature

trike


----------



## SINC

tired


----------



## screature

rides


----------



## SINC

dribs


----------



## screature

drabs


----------



## Aurora

based


----------



## SINC

debate


----------



## screature

eaten


----------



## SINC

teamed


----------



## screature

timed


----------



## SINC

demote


----------



## Kazak

demon


----------



## SINC

deacon


----------



## kelman

acorn


----------



## javaqueen

crown


----------



## kelman

croan


----------



## SINC

roman


----------



## screature

moron


----------



## SINC

rooms


----------



## screature

moons


----------



## SINC

swoon


----------



## screature

swan


----------



## SINC

span


----------



## screature

apes


----------



## SINC

gaps


----------



## johnp

soap


----------



## SINC

pose


----------



## Aurora

spend


----------



## screature

dents


----------



## SINC

stem


----------



## Aurora

misty (Can you play it for me)


----------



## screature

moist


----------



## Aurora

stoma


----------



## screature

masts


----------



## johnp

steam


----------



## kelman

smite


----------



## SINC

mitten


----------



## screature

tints


----------



## Aurora

stent


----------



## screature

ants


----------



## Aurora

tang


----------



## screature

gang


----------



## SINC

gong


----------



## Kazak

wrong


----------



## SINC

groan


----------



## screature

anger


----------



## Kazak

ringer


----------



## screature

ginger


----------



## Aurora

digger


----------



## SINC

bigger


----------



## Aurora

bugger


----------



## SINC

grubs


----------



## johnp

scrub


----------



## screature

crumb


----------



## Aurora

bruce


----------



## SINC

crude


----------



## Aurora

truce


----------



## screature

rust


----------



## Aurora

start


----------



## Kazak

brast (asunder - what medieval lances were always doing)


----------



## screature

rasp


----------



## SINC

props


----------



## johnp

ports


----------



## screature

pets


----------



## SINC

stop


----------



## Kazak

poet


----------



## johnp

step


----------



## Kazak

petal


----------



## SINC

pleats


----------



## Aurora

stall


----------



## Kazak

tulle


----------



## johnp

lutes


----------



## SINC

stale


----------



## Kazak

talon


----------



## SINC

natal


----------



## Aurora

santa


----------



## SINC

taints


----------



## Aurora

spain


----------



## SINC

spans


----------



## Aurora

pants


----------



## kelman

stamp


----------



## Aurora

stump


----------



## SINC

stump


----------



## kelman

pumps


----------



## SINC

plums


----------



## kelman

limps


----------



## SINC

split


----------



## kelman

stilt


----------



## SINC

still


----------



## kelman

lists


----------



## Aurora

slats


----------



## Kazak

tale


----------



## kelman

elite


----------



## Aurora

liege


----------



## SINC

bilge


----------



## Aurora

bulge


----------



## SINC

glues


----------



## Aurora

slugs


----------



## Kazak

luge


----------



## johnp

gulp


----------



## SINC

plug


----------



## Aurora

glum


----------



## SINC

glut


----------



## Aurora

gloat


----------



## SINC

boat


----------



## Aurora

tabby


----------



## Kazak

flabby


----------



## SINC

blabs


----------



## johnp

bulbs


----------



## SINC

blurb


----------



## Kazak

blue


----------



## Aurora

blew


----------



## SINC

weld


----------



## kelman

dewy


----------



## javaqueen

yield


----------



## SINC

diet


----------



## kelman

trade


----------



## SINC

drake


----------



## kelman

bread


----------



## Aurora

brandy


----------



## Kazak

bland


----------



## SINC

eland


----------



## Aurora

bean


----------



## kelman

bain


----------



## SINC

nail


----------



## johnp

lean


----------



## SINC

plant


----------



## screature

talent


----------



## johnp

mental


----------



## SINC

latent


----------



## screature

lament


----------



## johnp

tamale


----------



## SINC

talents


----------



## screature

Oops. 4, 5 or 6 letters only... *talents* is 7 letters so the word in play is:

*tamale*


----------



## SINC

meats


----------



## screature

steals


----------



## johnp

scales


----------



## kelman

slakes


----------



## Kazak

ankle


----------



## kelman

nail


----------



## SINC

lair


----------



## Kazak

mail


----------



## screature

lame


----------



## Aurora

blade


----------



## screature

blaze


----------



## Aurora

zebra


----------



## johnp

bears


----------



## Kazak

rube


----------



## Aurora

brews


----------



## SINC

brows


----------



## kelman

bras


----------



## SINC

bask


----------



## Aurora

scab


----------



## SINC

cable


----------



## johnp

black


----------



## Aurora

lacky


----------



## SINC

black


----------



## kelman

slack


----------



## Aurora

stack


----------



## kelman

shack


----------



## screature

shake


----------



## Aurora

mesh


----------



## screature

sham


----------



## Kazak

math


----------



## SINC

them


----------



## kelman

stems


----------



## johnp

mites


----------



## Aurora

limes


----------



## Kazak

lamé


----------



## SINC

lamp


----------



## eMacMan

slams


----------



## SINC

malls


----------



## johnp

psalm


----------



## SINC

slaps


----------



## Aurora

slag


----------



## Kazak

gale


----------



## screature

shale


----------



## johnp

seals


----------



## screature

leaks


----------



## Aurora

slack


----------



## SINC

lacky


----------



## kelman

cakes


----------



## SINC

skate


----------



## kelman

stalk


----------



## Aurora

balks


----------



## Kazak

black


----------



## SINC

block


----------



## Aurora

clock


----------



## SINC

click


----------



## Aurora

slick


----------



## SINC

slice


----------



## screature

,


----------



## Kazak

lichen


----------



## SINC

chief


----------



## screature

fetch


----------



## Kazak

wretch


----------



## kelman

wrench


----------



## SINC

wrens


----------



## Aurora

when


----------



## SINC

whet


----------



## Aurora

where


----------



## Kazak

hero


----------



## screature

oreo


----------



## screature

.


----------



## Aurora

roof


----------



## Kazak

aloof


----------



## Aurora

foals


----------



## Kazak

float


----------



## Aurora

tofu


----------



## johnp

pout


----------



## screature

trout


----------



## SINC

trust


----------



## kelman

start


----------



## screature

rust


----------



## kelman

reset


----------



## johnp

stare


----------



## screature

rots


----------



## Aurora

wrist


----------



## screature

write


----------



## Aurora

wired


----------



## Kazak

ward


----------



## Aurora

dram


----------



## kelman

drum


----------



## Aurora

rumba


----------



## kelman

rumble


----------



## Kazak

plumb


----------



## kelman

limb


----------



## SINC

blink


----------



## javaqueen

blank


----------



## SINC

bland


----------



## screature

blonde


----------



## Aurora

blood


----------



## screature

blog


----------



## SINC

glib


----------



## javaqueen

glint


----------



## SINC

lingo


----------



## Kazak

lounge


----------



## screature

young


----------



## SINC

ground


----------



## johnp

gourds


----------



## Kazak

gored


----------



## screature

dredge


----------



## johnp

greedy


----------



## screature

seedy


----------



## Kazak

reedy


----------



## screature

ready


----------



## SINC

dream


----------



## screature

mere


----------



## SINC

mare


----------



## screature

reap


----------



## johnp

part


----------



## screature

ports


----------



## Kazak

trope


----------



## screature

prose


----------



## Aurora

serape


----------



## Kazak

prate


----------



## Aurora

tripe


----------



## kelman

prize


----------



## SINC

priest


----------



## kelman

stride


----------



## SINC

stripe


----------



## Aurora

peril


----------



## Kazak

leper


----------



## johnp

pearl


----------



## SINC

plead


----------



## kelman

bled


----------



## Aurora

delve


----------



## Kazak

velvet


----------



## rondini

i thought it was change one, not add or subtract one.
so I will make my change dropping the 't'
and re-arrange the spelling

levee


----------



## Kazak

In addition to the requirement of changing one letter, you have the option to add or subtract one letter at the same time. The resulting word must be between four and six letters in length.

reveal


----------



## Aurora

repeal


----------



## screature

Kazak said:


> In addition to the requirement of changing one letter, you have the option to add or subtract one letter at the same time. The resulting word must be between four and six letters in length.
> 
> reveal


Thanks Kazak.


----------



## screature

leaps


----------



## johnp

fleas


----------



## Aurora

lease


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> LBs Pub - Celebrating 25 years


I don't know what to say...


----------



## screature

east


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> I don't know what to say...


Neither do I, I have no idea how that got there.


----------



## Kazak

teal


----------



## screature

lease


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Neither do I, I have no idea how that got there.


Very strange... I didn't think that you would post such a thing out of the blue in a completely unrelated thread.

I wonder if you have had a security breach of some kind.


----------



## Aurora

leaden


----------



## SINC

dealt


----------



## kelman

delay


----------



## SINC

eland


----------



## kelman

island


----------



## SINC

slant


----------



## kelman

stall


----------



## SINC

stay


----------



## Aurora

stage


----------



## kelman

goats


----------



## SINC

stogie


----------



## Aurora

ghost


----------



## SINC

shots


----------



## kelman

throbs


----------



## SINC

broach


----------



## kelman

kelman said:


> throbs





SINC said:


> broach


Me thinks you changed two letters


----------



## eMacMan

from throbs to 

strobe


----------



## Aurora

bares


----------



## SINC

brave


----------



## Kazak

vibe


----------



## johnp

hive


----------



## SINC

hike


----------



## kelman

hick


----------



## javaqueen

click


----------



## SINC

clack


----------



## kelman

cluck


----------



## SINC

lucky


----------



## Aurora

cults


----------



## javaqueen

talcs


----------



## Kazak

malt


----------



## johnp

melt


----------



## Aurora

team


----------



## SINC

meal


----------



## kelman

mail


----------



## Kazak

daily


----------



## Aurora

doily


----------



## SINC

solid


----------



## kelman

oiled


----------



## SINC

loin


----------



## kelman

plain


----------



## SINC

plane


----------



## Aurora

lamp


----------



## SINC

plan


----------



## Aurora

gland


----------



## Kazak

grand


----------



## johnp

range


----------



## ChilBear

angle


----------



## Aurora

gleam


----------



## kelman

glean


----------



## SINC

neat


----------



## kelman

pleat


----------



## SINC

plead


----------



## Kazak

leaped


----------



## SINC

pleat


----------



## johnp

slept


----------



## SINC

steel


----------



## Kazak

elite


----------



## Aurora

lime


----------



## SINC

milan


----------



## Aurora

layman


----------



## SINC

cayman


----------



## Kazak

mangy


----------



## johnp

yeoman


----------



## SINC

manly


----------



## johnp

"yeoman to manly" = a dropping of two letters ..
.. so the active word is still 'yeoman' ... right?


----------



## SINC

This is where I am never sure. I changed one letter and dropped two to five letters??? Same with changing one and adding two to make a word 6 letters from four??? Where's screature when you need him?


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> This is where I am never sure. I changed one letter and dropped two to five letters??? Same with changing one and adding two to make a word 6 letters from four??? Where's screature when you need him?


I'm with you on this confusion!! That's why I always tend to stay with the same number of letters, but this time thought I would try a word with more letters than the previous one.
???


----------



## Aurora

post #1 lays it all out.


----------



## Kazak

yeoman to manly only drops one letter, and changes one letter, so it seems fine to me. I'm carrying on from manly.

manx


----------



## Aurora

minx


----------



## kelman

mind


----------



## SINC

minus


----------



## Aurora

sump


----------



## SINC

pump


----------



## Kazak

pupil


----------



## kelman

tulip


----------



## SINC

plot


----------



## kelman

plant


----------



## Aurora

panel


----------



## SINC

lapel


----------



## kelman

pellet


----------



## SINC

pullet


----------



## Kazak

mullet !


----------



## Aurora

tells


----------



## kelman

still


----------



## Aurora

kills


----------



## SINC

kilts


----------



## Aurora

stick


----------



## Kazak

kick


----------



## kelman

lick


----------



## SINC

flock


----------



## screature

clocks


----------



## Kazak

click


----------



## Aurora

Link


----------



## Kazak

blank


----------



## kelman

clank


----------



## whatiwant

Crank


----------



## SINC

racks


----------



## kelman

rocks


----------



## SINC

cracks


----------



## Kazak

track


----------



## kelman

trick


----------



## SINC

trek


----------



## kelman

pert


----------



## Kazak

tramp


----------



## Aurora

grampa


----------



## Kazak

gramma


----------



## Aurora

grammer


----------



## screature

Aurora said:


> grammer



Ooops 7 letters... out of bounds.

So the word in play is:

*gramma*


----------



## screature

mamas


----------



## javaqueen

mamba


----------



## screature

samba


----------



## Aurora

bass


----------



## screature

subs


----------



## kelman

bust


----------



## Kazak

tubal


----------



## screature

bustle


----------



## Aurora

lusty


----------



## kelman

rusty


----------



## SINC

tyres


----------



## Aurora

stray


----------



## SINC

strap


----------



## Aurora

parse


----------



## SINC

parson


----------



## Aurora

snare


----------



## kelman

reins


----------



## SINC

sniper


----------



## Aurora

pincer


----------



## SINC

crimp


----------



## Kazak

pumice


----------



## Aurora

chump


----------



## Kazak

paunch


----------



## kelman

pouch


----------



## javaqueen

couch


----------



## SINC

conch


----------



## Aurora

chin


----------



## SINC

chimp


----------



## Aurora

chap


----------



## SINC

peach


----------



## Aurora

Sorry Sinc. No letter change
Still chap


----------



## screature

pitch


----------



## Aurora

thick


----------



## Kazak

thwack


----------



## SINC

track


----------



## kelman

rock


----------



## Aurora

crick


----------



## SINC

crack


----------



## Aurora

crank


----------



## SINC

ranks


----------



## Aurora

skank


----------



## SINC

skunk


----------



## Aurora

sank


----------



## SINC

stunk


----------



## Aurora

spunk


----------



## Kazak

puny


----------



## Aurora

punk


----------



## SINC

pony


----------



## kelman

phone


----------



## Kazak

horn


----------



## SINC

norm


----------



## kelman

more


----------



## Kazak

SINC said:


> norm


Aw, shucks.

Roman


----------



## kelman

minor


----------



## fjnmusic

Noire


----------



## kelman

ruin


----------



## SINC

rain


----------



## fjnmusic

Rinse


----------



## kelman

snare


----------



## SINC

spare


----------



## Aurora

repay


----------



## Kazak

parity


----------



## fjnmusic

Trait


----------



## Aurora

train


----------



## Kazak

nature


----------



## kelman

return


----------



## Kazak

tenor


----------



## SINC

tremor


----------



## kelman

terror


----------



## javaqueen

rentor


----------



## Aurora

error


----------



## kelman

ores


----------



## Kazak

rope


----------



## javaqueen

cope


----------



## fjnmusic

Code


----------



## Kazak

decay


----------



## fjnmusic

decals


----------



## SINC

delays


----------



## kelman

slaked


----------



## Aurora

Scalded


----------



## SINC

^ * Seven letters!

slated


----------



## kelman

stall


----------



## Kazak

talk


----------



## kelman

talc


----------



## fjnmusic

Clot


----------



## eMacMan

blots


----------



## Aurora

slobs


----------



## kelman

gloss


----------



## javaqueen

globs


----------



## kelman

globe


----------



## SINC

glow


----------



## Aurora

blog


----------



## eMacMan

bloke


----------



## Kazak

broken


----------



## Aurora

robed


----------



## screature

drobo (the storage device)


----------



## SINC

road


----------



## Kazak

dobro (the instrument)


----------



## screature

Kazak said:


> dobro (the instrument)


oops no letter changed just letter's rearranged...

The word in play is:
*
drobo*


----------



## screature

oops...


----------



## screature

double oops...

The word in play is:

*drobo*


----------



## kelman

screature said:


> drobo (the storage device)





SINC said:


> road





Kazak said:


> dobro (the instrument)





screature said:


> oops no letter changed just letter's rearranged...
> 
> The word in play is:
> *
> drobo*





screature said:


> oops...





screature said:


> double oops...
> 
> The word in play is:
> 
> *drobo*


drobo - road - dobro 

legit

word in play was dobro

broad


----------



## screature

kelman said:


> drobo - road - dobro
> 
> legit
> 
> word in play was dobro
> 
> broad


Oops sorry my bad...


----------



## screature

toad (like I feel )


----------



## Kazak

datum (you brought 'im)


----------



## kelman

mated


----------



## screature

teams


----------



## kelman

stems


----------



## Kazak

mete


----------



## SINC

team


----------



## kelman

math


----------



## Kazak

thyme


----------



## SINC

theme


----------



## kelman

hemed


----------



## Kazak

head


----------



## SINC

deals


----------



## Kazak

laden


----------



## SINC

ladel


----------



## screature

label


----------



## SINC

bleat


----------



## kelman

plate


----------



## Kazak

pirate


----------



## SINC

prime


----------



## kelman

primp


----------



## screature

prompt


----------



## Kazak

topper


----------



## screature

proper


----------



## SINC

peer


----------



## screature

screature said:


> proper





SINC said:


> peer


Oops you can't go from 6 to 4 letters without there being a foul...

So the word in play is:

*proper*


----------



## Kazak

prior


----------



## Aurora

mirror


----------



## Kazak

moiré


----------



## Aurora

remote


----------



## Kazak

motor


----------



## javaqueen

broom


----------



## SINC

moron


----------



## kelman

prom


----------



## SINC

prod


----------



## screature

drape


----------



## Kazak

drip


----------



## SINC

pair


----------



## Kazak

pared


----------



## kelman

dread


----------



## Kazak

ready


----------



## SINC

dream


----------



## Kazak

murder


----------



## SINC

drums


----------



## kelman

drams


----------



## Kazak

drama


----------



## Aurora

reamed


----------



## Kazak

drear


----------



## SINC

dread


----------



## kelman

odder


----------



## SINC

drop


----------



## screature

props


----------



## Kazak

pour


----------



## SINC

ours


----------



## Aurora

rusty


----------



## Kazak

tryst


----------



## Aurora

ratty


----------



## SINC

trays


----------



## Kazak

yurt


----------



## SINC

your


----------



## Aurora

route


----------



## Kazak

wrote


----------



## SINC

wire


----------



## Kazak

twine


----------



## SINC

winner


----------



## kelman

winter


----------



## SINC

intern


----------



## Kazak

retina


----------



## screature

inmate


----------



## Kazak

mating


----------



## screature

acting


----------



## SINC

gains


----------



## kelman

gnats


----------



## Kazak

tango


----------



## Aurora

gonads


----------



## kelman

orange


----------



## Kazak

I think you changed two letters without dropping, kelman. Hang on. After looking at the times, you may not have seen Aurora's post. Orange would be valid after tango. Still, I'm going to carry on from gonads:

dragon


----------



## kelman

You are correct Kazak, Aurora slipped in while I was playing, good call.

garden


----------



## SINC

guard


----------



## Kazak

regard


----------



## SINC

graded


----------



## Aurora

added


----------



## SINC

deeds


----------



## kelman

dudes


----------



## Kazak

duet


----------



## Aurora

stud


----------



## kelman

stood


----------



## Kazak

dote


----------



## kelman

ditto


----------



## Kazak

toted


----------



## kelman

tested


----------



## Kazak

deter


----------



## Aurora

tread


----------



## Kazak

detour


----------



## Aurora

router


----------



## kelman

rooter


----------



## SINC

troop


----------



## kelman

photo


----------



## Kazak

phono


----------



## kelman

spoon


----------



## Aurora

swoon


----------



## kelman

cows


----------



## Aurora

slow


----------



## Kazak

world


----------



## Aurora

lower


----------



## Kazak

yellow


----------



## Aurora

wiley


----------



## Kazak

winery


----------



## Aurora

wring


----------



## Kazak

cringe


----------



## SINC

grain


----------



## kelman

rains


----------



## SINC

strip


----------



## Kazak

Looks as if you changed two, SINC. Back to "rains."

roan


----------



## kelman

crown


----------



## Kazak

craw


----------



## SINC

crows


----------



## kelman

screws


----------



## fjnmusic

Scores


----------



## Kazak

recon


----------



## SINC

crane


----------



## Kazak

rank


----------



## fjnmusic

Rancid


----------



## Aurora

candy


----------



## Kazak

Not sure if you can go from 4 to 6 letters, fjnmusic.


----------



## SINC

Kazak said:


> Not sure if you can go from 4 to 6 letters, fjnmusic.


You can't:

Change one letter word game
Post a 4, 5 or 6 letter word. Then the next person has to change only one letter in it to make a different word. In addition to changing one letter you can rearrange the letters. You can also drop one letter *or add one letter*. Please keep the words at 4, 5 or 6 letters.

Back to rank.

rand


----------



## Aurora

drain


----------



## SINC

No letter changed, just one added. Whoops?


----------



## Aurora

.
.


----------



## Aurora

This game keeps you on your toes.
dram


----------



## SINC

It sure does! 

mired


----------



## Aurora

remit


----------



## SINC

tram


----------



## Aurora

track


----------



## kelman

traced


----------



## Aurora

darted


----------



## kelman

graded


----------



## SINC

dredge


----------



## Aurora

dread


----------



## kelman

fodder


----------



## Aurora

udder


----------



## SINC

ruddy


----------



## Kazak

dryad


----------



## Aurora

daddy


----------



## kelman

dandy


----------



## Kazak

deadly


----------



## kelman

ladder


----------



## SINC

larder


----------



## Aurora

dream


----------



## Kazak

prayed


----------



## Aurora

draped


----------



## SINC

parade


----------



## kelman

diaper


----------



## Aurora

preen


----------



## SINC

need


----------



## kelman

deep


----------



## SINC

deer


----------



## Aurora

dregs


----------



## SINC

grade


----------



## Aurora

gird


----------



## Kazak

gourd


----------



## Aurora

drugs


----------



## kelman

sugar


----------



## Aurora

brags


----------



## kelman

barge


----------



## Kazak

bark


----------



## Sonal

black


----------



## Aurora

block


----------



## Kazak

colby


----------



## Aurora

blog


----------



## Kazak

bogus


----------



## Aurora

gumbo


----------



## Kazak

gambol


----------



## Aurora

gamble


----------



## kelman

blames


----------



## SINC

slams


----------



## Aurora

missle


----------



## SINC

amiss


----------



## Aurora

mist


----------



## Kazak

trim


----------



## SINC

mire


----------



## screature

ream


----------



## eMacMan

break


----------



## screature

area


----------



## SINC

ream


----------



## Kazak

marry


----------



## screature

rams


----------



## SINC

spar


----------



## Kazak

park


----------



## screature

crap


----------



## Aurora

racer


----------



## screature

arch


----------



## Aurora

torch


----------



## screature

chores


----------



## SINC

charge


----------



## Aurora

cargo


----------



## SINC

goat


----------



## kelman

float


----------



## Aurora

loafer


----------



## Kazak

lifer


----------



## Aurora

fiery


----------



## kelman

ferry


----------



## Aurora

fury


----------



## SINC

four


----------



## Aurora

frown


----------



## Kazak

narrow


----------



## SINC

wren


----------



## Aurora

warn


----------



## Kazak

You went from 6 to 4 letters, SINC. I think "narrow" is still in play.


----------



## eMacMan

warren


----------



## SINC

wrens


----------



## Aurora

snore


----------



## eMacMan

snared


----------



## Aurora

sanded


----------



## SINC

sandy


----------



## Kazak

brandy


----------



## SINC

bread


----------



## kelman

burned


----------



## Kazak

debug


----------



## Aurora

duel


----------



## Kazak

dealt


----------



## Aurora

alter


----------



## Kazak

Rialto


----------



## kelman

trails


----------



## Aurora

stark


----------



## Kazak

trek


----------



## SINC

trick


----------



## eMacMan

bricks


----------



## Aurora

track


----------



## SINC

crack


----------



## screature

racks


----------



## SINC

scare


----------



## Kazak

cared


----------



## Aurora

create


----------



## Kazak

trice


----------



## kelman

tricky


----------



## Aurora

trike


----------



## Kazak

dirk


----------



## SINC

dirty


----------



## Aurora

torrid


----------



## Kazak

ditto


----------



## kelman

ditto


----------



## Kazak

kelman said:


> ditto


Ha!

idiot (nothing personal - just the next word)


----------



## Aurora

tidy


----------



## SINC

diet


----------



## Aurora

tilde


----------



## kelman

elite


----------



## Kazak

dental


----------



## SINC

talon


----------



## Aurora

notam (notice to airmen)


----------



## Kazak

Sorry, folks. kelman buzzed in faster than me. You can't get to "dental" from "elite," so "elite" is the word in play.


----------



## Aurora

leek


----------



## Kazak

flake


----------



## Aurora

flames


----------



## Kazak

flambé


----------



## Aurora

amber


----------



## Sonal

beer


----------



## Kazak

biter


----------



## Aurora

tiers


----------



## Kazak

tirade


----------



## Aurora

trend


----------



## Kazak

drat


----------



## Aurora

rates


----------



## Kazak

crate


----------



## Aurora

crest


----------



## Kazak

recant


----------



## Aurora

create


----------



## kelman

trance


----------



## Aurora

cantor


----------



## Kazak

canter


----------



## Aurora

cretin


----------



## SINC

trims


----------



## Aurora

smart


----------



## SINC

parts


----------



## Kazak

parity


----------



## SINC

typos


----------



## Aurora

psycho


----------



## Kazak

Looks as if SINC changed two and dropped one, making "parity" the active word.


----------



## Kazak

tripe


----------



## Aurora

strive


----------



## Kazak

river


----------



## SINC

rivet


----------



## Kazak

veto


----------



## Aurora

toted


----------



## SINC

toot


----------



## Kazak

total


----------



## SINC

late


----------



## Kazak

flute


----------



## SINC

tube


----------



## kelman

blunt


----------



## Aurora

tumble


----------



## SINC

mumble


----------



## Aurora

bumble


----------



## Kazak

bubble


----------



## kelman

bauble


----------



## Kazak

babble


----------



## SINC

rabble


----------



## Aurora

rabbi


----------



## Kazak

barber


----------



## Aurora

berry


----------



## SINC

rebar


----------



## Kazak

border


----------



## Aurora

error


----------



## SINC

roar


----------



## Kazak

rotor


----------



## kelman

terror


----------



## SINC

tremor


----------



## Kazak

remora


----------



## Aurora

ardor


----------



## SINC

dear


----------



## Kazak

ride


----------



## SINC

dryer


----------



## Aurora

ready


----------



## SINC

reed


----------



## Aurora

beer


----------



## SINC

beet


----------



## kelman

metes


----------



## Kazak

team


----------



## Aurora

teary


----------



## SINC

tears


----------



## kelman

terse


----------



## Aurora

erect


----------



## SINC

treck


----------



## Aurora

wretch


----------



## Kazak

wrench


----------



## Aurora

winch


----------



## Kazak

inched


----------



## Aurora

.


----------



## SINC

china


----------



## Kazak

change


----------



## SINC

chance


----------



## Kazak

hence


----------



## Kazak

SINC said:


> chance


Speaking of chance, screature, is there any chance we could expand the game to seven letters? I'm probably not the only one who's passed on some choice seven-letter words.


----------



## Aurora

cheek


----------



## SINC

check


----------



## Kazak

hack


----------



## Aurora

hark


----------



## SINC

char


----------



## kelman

rash


----------



## SINC

cash


----------



## kelman

catch


----------



## Kazak

cheat


----------



## SINC

sheet


----------



## Kazak

You changed two letters, SINC. "Cheat" still in play.


----------



## SINC

catch


----------



## Kazak

coca


----------



## kelman

acorn


----------



## SINC

cram


----------



## Kazak

crème


----------



## SINC

meter


----------



## Aurora

treed


----------



## SINC

trek


----------



## Aurora

track


----------



## SINC

wreck


----------



## Aurora

Sorry Sinc. Two letters changed so the word is still 'track'


----------



## SINC

whoops:

crack


----------



## Aurora

crock


----------



## SINC

crow


----------



## Aurora

worse


----------



## SINC

sewer


----------



## Aurora

sever


----------



## kelman

versa


----------



## Kazak

savour


----------



## Aurora

serve


----------



## Kazak

Think I beat you to the buzzer, Aurora.


----------



## SINC

yours


----------



## Kazak

scour


----------



## SINC

score


----------



## Aurora

cross


----------



## Kazak

crow


----------



## Aurora

rowdy


----------



## Kazak

tawdry


----------



## SINC

drawn


----------



## kelman

drown


----------



## Kazak

wander


----------



## SINC

weans


----------



## Kazak

wine


----------



## SINC

wind


----------



## Kazak

viand


----------



## SINC

wand


----------



## Kazak

downy


----------



## SINC

windy


----------



## Kazak

window


----------



## SINC

doing


----------



## Aurora

singed


----------



## SINC

grind


----------



## Aurora

drug


----------



## Kazak

gird


----------



## SINC

drag


----------



## Kazak

garb


----------



## Aurora

brand


----------



## SINC

drank


----------



## Kazak

rancid


----------



## SINC

dicer


----------



## kelman

drive


----------



## Aurora

deride


----------



## SINC

riddle


----------



## kelman

fiddle


----------



## SINC

fields


----------



## kelman

fiends


----------



## Kazak

friend


----------



## SINC

refine


----------



## Aurora

finger


----------



## SINC

fling


----------



## kelman

bling


----------



## Aurora

bungle


----------



## SINC

uncle


----------



## Kazak

clean


----------



## javaqueen

clone


----------



## Kazak

loaner


----------



## Aurora

loafer


----------



## SINC

float


----------



## Aurora

tallow


----------



## SINC

wallow


----------



## Aurora

walls


----------



## SINC

swell


----------



## Kazak

willy


----------



## Aurora

silly


----------



## kelman

spill


----------



## Kazak

pall


----------



## SINC

snail


----------



## Kazak

I guess with the font they use here, pall looked like pail, so we'll go with that.

alien


----------



## SINC

liens


----------



## kelman

lions


----------



## SINC

slinky


----------



## Kazak

lanky


----------



## SINC

klank


----------



## Kazak

ankle


----------



## SINC

ranks


----------



## Kazak

rankle


----------



## SINC

leans


----------



## Kazak

lone


----------



## SINC

bone


----------



## kelman

ebola


----------



## Kazak

label


----------



## SINC

bells


----------



## Kazak

ballet


----------



## SINC

tables


----------



## kelman

tablet


----------



## Kazak

tattle


----------



## SINC

rattle


----------



## Kazak

altar


----------



## SINC

rats


----------



## Aurora

torso


----------



## SINC

storm


----------



## Kazak

mortal


----------



## Aurora

troll


----------



## SINC

trill


----------



## Aurora

lily


----------



## screature

dill


----------



## SINC

lids


----------



## screature

ides


----------



## kelman

aids


----------



## screature

birds


----------



## kelman

boards


----------



## Kazak

robed


----------



## SINC

broke


----------



## Kazak

kebob


----------



## Aurora

rocket


----------



## Kazak

Think I beat you to the punch, Aurora. Back to "kebob."


----------



## kelman

bobber


----------



## Aurora

robber


----------



## SINC

broke


----------



## Aurora

core


----------



## Kazak

reach


----------



## Aurora

create


----------



## SINC

creek


----------



## Aurora

rock


----------



## Kazak

fork


----------



## Aurora

croft


----------



## SINC

frat


----------



## Aurora

drift


----------



## Kazak

afraid


----------



## screature

raids


----------



## Aurora

sarin


----------



## screature

rained


----------



## Aurora

drains


----------



## screature

nails


----------



## SINC

pails


----------



## Aurora

silt


----------



## SINC

salt


----------



## Aurora

tally


----------



## Kazak

yell


----------



## SINC

jello


----------



## kelman

polled


----------



## Aurora

hoped


----------



## SINC

phone


----------



## Aurora

honey


----------



## Kazak

yoni


----------



## SINC

loin


----------



## Aurora

loan


----------



## SINC

nail


----------



## kelman

laid


----------



## Aurora

ideas


----------



## SINC

deals


----------



## Aurora

sleazy


----------



## SINC

sleaze


----------



## Aurora

leads


----------



## SINC

doles


----------



## Kazak

idol


----------



## SINC

lids


----------



## Kazak

dial


----------



## SINC

drill


----------



## screature

lily


----------



## SINC

lilt


----------



## Aurora

stall


----------



## Kazak

taller


----------



## Aurora

retail


----------



## Kazak

latte


----------



## SINC

relate


----------



## Aurora

treat


----------



## SINC

real


----------



## Aurora

meals


----------



## SINC

slime


----------



## kelman

crimes


----------



## Aurora

scrimp


----------



## kelman

shrimp


----------



## Kazak

perish


----------



## SINC

ships


----------



## kelman

shins


----------



## SINC

snips


----------



## kelman

pines


----------



## SINC

pest


----------



## Kazak

poet


----------



## SINC

toes


----------



## Aurora

toast


----------



## Kazak

total


----------



## Aurora

latte


----------



## Kazak

elate


----------



## Aurora

tease


----------



## SINC

step


----------



## Kazak

pasta


----------



## SINC

stamp


----------



## Aurora

staple


----------



## SINC

maples


----------



## Kazak

plead


----------



## SINC

plied


----------



## Aurora

pedal


----------



## SINC

lapel


----------



## Aurora

leaped


----------



## SINC

please


----------



## Aurora

sample


----------



## SINC

plums


----------



## Aurora

slums


----------



## Kazak

lump


----------



## SINC

mulch


----------



## Aurora

chums


----------



## kelman

shim


----------



## Kazak

mirth


----------



## kelman

rhythm


----------



## SINC

thyme


----------



## Kazak

hymn


----------



## SINC

many


----------



## kelman

marry


----------



## Aurora

airy


----------



## Kazak

barmy


----------



## Aurora

Sorry pooch. I squeezed in.
Airy it is.


----------



## Kazak

Right you are.

dirty


----------



## Aurora

tired


----------



## Kazak

detour


----------



## kelman

trade


----------



## SINC

drake


----------



## Kazak

pared


----------



## SINC

dreary


----------



## Aurora

dread


----------



## Kazak

dryad


----------



## SINC

daddy


----------



## Kazak

dado


----------



## SINC

dead


----------



## Kazak

axed


----------



## SINC

waxen


----------



## Kazak

NeXT


----------



## SINC

text


----------



## kelman

exit


----------



## Aurora

tepid


----------



## kelman

potted


----------



## Kazak

potent


----------



## Aurora

tempo


----------



## Kazak

moped


----------



## SINC

domed


----------



## Aurora

demote


----------



## kelman

modest


----------



## Aurora

modem


----------



## kelman

modern


----------



## Aurora

dream


----------



## Kazak

media


----------



## Aurora

dime


----------



## SINC

mine


----------



## Aurora

gnome


----------



## SINC

game


----------



## Aurora

magic


----------



## SINC

came


----------



## Aurora

mares


----------



## Kazak

remain


----------



## SINC

names


----------



## Aurora

males


----------



## SINC

slave


----------



## Aurora

vases


----------



## SINC

cases


----------



## kelman

casts


----------



## SINC

stack


----------



## Aurora

stuck


----------



## SINC

truck


----------



## Aurora

cart


----------



## SINC

crap


----------



## Kazak

patch


----------



## Aurora

pitch


----------



## SINC

chits


----------



## Aurora

Stick


----------



## Kazak

tickle


----------



## SINC

nickel


----------



## Aurora

clean


----------



## Kazak

uncle


----------



## SINC

clunk


----------



## kelman

lunch


----------



## SINC

churn


----------



## Aurora

church


----------



## SINC

chirp


----------



## Aurora

prick


----------



## SINC

picker


----------



## Aurora

tripe


----------



## Kazak

peter


----------



## Aurora

patter


----------



## kelman

putter


----------



## Kazak

trump


----------



## SINC

trim


----------



## Aurora

misty


----------



## SINC

stem


----------



## Kazak

temp


----------



## Aurora

mated


----------



## kelman

trade


----------



## Aurora

deter


----------



## Kazak

detour


----------



## SINC

trout


----------



## Aurora

otter


----------



## SINC

term


----------



## Kazak

tern


----------



## Aurora

trunk


----------



## SINC

tank


----------



## Kazak

knit


----------



## Aurora

pinky


----------



## SINC

kinky


----------



## Aurora

skank


----------



## SINC

skunk


----------



## Aurora

stun


----------



## kelman

gnats


----------



## Aurora

stung


----------



## SINC

grits


----------



## Kazak

tiger


----------



## SINC

grin


----------



## Aurora

gripe


----------



## SINC

ripen


----------



## Aurora

preen


----------



## SINC

neap


----------



## Kazak

ocean


----------



## Aurora

acorn


----------



## kelman

crown


----------



## Aurora

corny


----------



## kelman

carny


----------



## Kazak

year


----------



## fjnmusic

Reach


----------



## Kazak

cherry


----------



## SINC

reach


----------



## jamesB

retch


----------



## SINC

chat


----------



## QPriamos

ache


----------



## Aurora

etch


----------



## kelman

catch


----------



## jamesB

tach


----------



## SINC

tack


----------



## Kazak

talc


----------



## SINC

clam


----------



## jamesB

mall


----------



## SINC

lame


----------



## Kazak

molar


----------



## SINC

realm


----------



## Kazak

meagre


----------



## SINC

greet


----------



## Kazak

grater


----------



## SINC

target


----------



## Kazak

raged


----------



## SINC

greed


----------



## Kazak

grid


----------



## kelman

guard


----------



## Kazak

glared


----------



## Aurora

ragged


----------



## Kazak

garage


----------



## jamesB

garbage


----------



## SINC

grange


----------



## Aurora

danger


----------



## Kazak

jamesB said:


> garbage


This is seven letters and it adds a letter without changing any, but the people after have moved back within the rules, so we'll just keep going.


----------



## Kazak

dangle


----------



## Aurora

bland


----------



## SINC

blend


----------



## QPriamos

bead


----------



## SINC

dean


----------



## Aurora

near


----------



## SINC

ream


----------



## Aurora

cares


----------



## Kazak

reach


----------



## Aurora

Sorry Kazak. This thread is getting as slow as the two word game.
You fixed it while I was typing this. Nice recovery. This one's for you.

Cheer


----------



## kelman

react


----------



## Kazak

kelman, I think your word comes from "reach," not "cheer," so back to "cheer."

rich


----------



## SINC

chill


----------



## Aurora

inch


----------



## SINC

chip


----------



## Aurora

pith


----------



## SINC

thin


----------



## Aurora

thank


----------



## SINC

hint


----------



## Aurora

tint


----------



## SINC

title


----------



## Kazak

lithe


----------



## SINC

thief


----------



## Aurora

chief


----------



## Kazak

filch


----------



## Aurora

itchy


----------



## Kazak

Not sure how you get from "filch" to "itchy," Aurora. Did you misread it as "fitch"?


----------



## Aurora

Right. Sorry 'bout that Kazak
chill


----------



## Kazak

hilly


----------



## Aurora

quill


----------



## Kazak

Sorry for the multiple intrusions today, but I don't get "quill" from "hilly."


----------



## Aurora

Sorry. I guess it is not allowed to add AND subtract a letter.
I changed the h to a q. added u and took away y


----------



## Aurora

holly


----------



## Kazak

hotly


----------



## SINC

halt


----------



## Kazak

thank


----------



## kelman

stank


----------



## Aurora

Nasty


----------



## SINC

stain


----------



## Aurora

stair


----------



## SINC

trips


----------



## Kazak

pert


----------



## SINC

trap


----------



## Kazak

wart


----------



## Aurora

swarm


----------



## kelman

worms


----------



## Aurora

mower


----------



## Kazak

remove


----------



## Kazak

Congrats to kelman for his recent 3K post, and for Aurora's next post: 5K.


----------



## Aurora

Thanks Kazak. I just did it. 
Aurora


----------



## Aurora

rover


----------



## Kazak

very


----------



## Aurora

berry


----------



## Kazak

barre


----------



## Aurora

arrest


----------



## Kazak

tarred


----------



## Aurora

redraw


----------



## Kazak

warden


----------



## Aurora

brawn


----------



## Kazak

warble


----------



## Aurora

glare


----------



## Kazak

glazed


----------



## kelman

dangle


----------



## Aurora

landed


----------



## Kazak

gland


----------



## jamesB

gonads


----------



## Aurora

arson


----------



## Kazak

rowan


----------



## Aurora

barrow


----------



## Kazak

worry


----------



## Aurora

tory


----------



## Kazak

rote


----------



## Birdwatcher

note


----------



## Aurora

tense


----------



## Birdwatcher

tease


----------



## Aurora

steal


----------



## Birdwatcher

lent


----------



## Kazak

blend


----------



## kelman

bland


----------



## Kazak

denial


----------



## kelman

saline


----------



## Birdwatcher

lined


----------



## Kazak

derail


----------



## Birdwatcher

raked


----------



## Aurora

brakes


----------



## Kazak

broke


----------



## Aurora

rocker


----------



## Birdwatcher

rocks


----------



## Kazak

corky


----------



## Aurora

rack


----------



## Kazak

orca


----------



## Birdwatcher

crop


----------



## Kazak

roper


----------



## Birdwatcher

pear


----------



## Kazak

rupee


----------



## Birdwatcher

prune


----------



## kelman

parent


----------



## Birdwatcher

prance


----------



## Aurora

cancer


----------



## kelman

creep


----------



## Birdwatcher

.


----------



## Aurora

Sorry Kelman. Went from 'cancer' to 'creep' so cancer is still the word in play.


----------



## Birdwatcher

cream


----------



## Kazak

macro


----------



## Birdwatcher

chrome


----------



## Aurora

.


----------



## Kazak

chroma


----------



## Birdwatcher

harem


----------



## Kazak

mohair


----------



## kelman

homier


----------



## Birdwatcher

remit


----------



## kelman

tamer


----------



## screature

rams


----------



## Birdwatcher

rats


----------



## Aurora

stage


----------



## screature

gated


----------



## Kazak

gateau


----------



## screature

gates


----------



## Kazak

target


----------



## screature

gather


----------



## kelman

hearty


----------



## groovetube

theory


----------



## Birdwatcher

thyme


----------



## Aurora

hymn


----------



## Birdwatcher

myth


----------



## Aurora

thumb


----------



## Birdwatcher

humble


----------



## Kazak

blame


----------



## Birdwatcher

slam


----------



## screature

mast


----------



## Kazak

team


----------



## screature

atom


----------



## kelman

tombs


----------



## Birdwatcher

bombs


----------



## screature

moss


----------



## Birdwatcher

most


----------



## screature

soft


----------



## Birdwatcher

foot


----------



## Kazak

toff


----------



## Birdwatcher

float


----------



## screature

moat


----------



## Birdwatcher

team


----------



## Aurora

teary


----------



## Birdwatcher

tyrant


----------



## Aurora

nutty


----------



## screature

slutty


----------



## Birdwatcher

slots


----------



## Kazak

Looks as if you changed two letters and dropped one, Birdwatcher, so we're back to "slutty."


----------



## Aurora

Tulsa


----------



## Kazak

Aleut


----------



## Birdwatcher

stale


----------



## Kazak

later


----------



## Birdwatcher

trade


----------



## screature

reed


----------



## kelman

drive


----------



## Kazak

drover


----------



## kelman

rodder


----------



## Birdwatcher

drone


----------



## Kazak

nerdy


----------



## Aurora

diner


----------



## Birdwatcher

nerds


----------



## Kazak

dinner


----------



## Birdwatcher

drink


----------



## screature

inked


----------



## Birdwatcher

liked


----------



## screature

kilt


----------



## Birdwatcher

toils


----------



## screature

sail


----------



## Birdwatcher

laps


----------



## Kazak

pleat


----------



## screature

temple


----------



## Aurora

melted


----------



## Birdwatcher

dealt


----------



## Kazak

exalt


----------



## Aurora

taxes


----------



## Birdwatcher

stead


----------



## Kazak

adze


----------



## kelman

dear


----------



## Aurora

cream


----------



## Birdwatcher

mean


----------



## Aurora

moan


----------



## SINC

moat


----------



## screature

tomb


----------



## Aurora

torah


----------



## SINC

thorn


----------



## Aurora

throw


----------



## Kazak

work


----------



## SINC

cork


----------



## Aurora

rack


----------



## SINC

break


----------



## Kazak

kale


----------



## SINC

lapel


----------



## Aurora

peel


----------



## SINC

preen


----------



## Kazak

neap


----------



## SINC

plead


----------



## screature

ladle


----------



## Aurora

dally


----------



## screature

lily


----------



## Kazak

lolly


----------



## Aurora

lysol


----------



## Kazak

oily


----------



## Aurora

ploy


----------



## Kazak

playa


----------



## Aurora

allay


----------



## SINC

yell


----------



## Aurora

alloy


----------



## SINC

yellow


----------



## Aurora

lower


----------



## SINC

world


----------



## Kazak

whorl


----------



## SINC

roll


----------



## Kazak

rally


----------



## SINC

rail


----------



## Aurora

arid


----------



## Kazak

drama


----------



## SINC

madam


----------



## Aurora

armada


----------



## Kazak

dream


----------



## Aurora

ramp


----------



## SINC

prime


----------



## Aurora

primp


----------



## SINC

mire


----------



## Aurora

timer


----------



## Kazak

I want to use "remit," but I can't.

market


----------



## Aurora

murky


----------



## SINC

turkey


----------



## Aurora

truck


----------



## SINC

crutch


----------



## Aurora

truth


----------



## SINC

runt


----------



## Aurora

taunt


----------



## Kazak

Kazak said:


> market





Aurora said:


> murky


I know this is ancient history now (almost two hours ago), but I don't see how one gets from market to murky.


----------



## Aurora

You are right. Let's go back to 'market'


----------



## Aurora

cream


----------



## SINC

mark


----------



## Aurora

hark


----------



## Kazak

Khan!!!!!


----------



## kelman

think


----------



## Kazak

.


----------



## Kazak

knot


----------



## Aurora

thank


----------



## Kazak

knight


----------



## SINC

thong


----------



## Aurora

goth


----------



## fjnmusic

Ad-links suck. Sorry, just had to get that out of my system.


----------



## fjnmusic

Sloth


----------



## Aurora

loath


----------



## Kazak

loaf


----------



## SINC

float


----------



## Aurora

flout


----------



## Kazak

Kazak said:


> loaf





SINC said:


> float


SINC, you added a letter without changing one.


----------



## Kazak

We can just continue with "flout," though.

flaunt


----------



## SINC

So I did k, sorry 'bout that!

flint


----------



## Aurora

nifty


----------



## Kazak

finite


----------



## SINC

knife


----------



## Kazak

funk (your chance to be naughty, though I hope you'll abstain)


----------



## SINC

fluke


----------



## Kazak

kerf


----------



## SINC

kraft


----------



## Aurora

track


----------



## Kazak

actor


----------



## Aurora

trace


----------



## Kazak

cretin


----------



## Aurora

train


----------



## Kazak

native


----------



## SINC

vines


----------



## Kazak

bovine


----------



## SINC

vibes


----------



## Kazak

brie


----------



## Aurora

ribs


----------



## SINC

risk


----------



## Aurora

skin


----------



## SINC

kink


----------



## Kazak

inky


----------



## Aurora

sink


----------



## screature

Nike

(you can be assured this will generate a link)


----------



## SINC

keen


----------



## screature

need


----------



## SINC

deem


----------



## Kazak

embue


----------



## SINC

bummer


----------



## Aurora

rumba


----------



## SINC

brim


----------



## Kazak

briny


----------



## SINC

rind


----------



## Aurora

drip


----------



## fjnmusic

prod


----------



## SINC

rope


----------



## Aurora

proof


----------



## Kazak

roofer


----------



## SINC

frogs


----------



## kelman

forge


----------



## SINC

grief


----------



## Aurora

fried


----------



## SINC

drift


----------



## Kazak

Kazak said:


> roofer





SINC said:


> frogs


Sorry, SINC, looks as if you changed two letters and dropped one.

refry


----------



## SINC

year


----------



## Kazak

royal


----------



## SINC

yoga


----------



## Kazak

gray


----------



## SINC

grab


----------



## Aurora

brig


----------



## SINC

brag


----------



## Aurora

brand


----------



## SINC

brads


----------



## Aurora

rabid


----------



## kelman

bidder


----------



## Kazak

bidet


----------



## SINC

tibet


----------



## Kazak

tablet


----------



## SINC

tables


----------



## screature

bless


----------



## SINC

slobs


----------



## screature

blobs


----------



## Kazak

bolo


----------



## screature

lobes


----------



## Aurora

below


----------



## Kazak

whole


----------



## Aurora

elbow


----------



## SINC

blown


----------



## Kazak

wobble


----------



## SINC

bowls


----------



## Kazak

bowel


----------



## SINC

blows


----------



## kelman

blobs


----------



## SINC

slabs


----------



## kelman

slaps


----------



## SINC

leaps


----------



## Kazak

pail


----------



## Aurora

clap


----------



## Kazak

opal


----------



## SINC

play


----------



## Aurora

pansy


----------



## SINC

splay


----------



## Kazak

yelp


----------



## Aurora

helps


----------



## Kazak

whelp


----------



## SINC

phil


----------



## Kazak

lithe


----------



## Aurora

thief


----------



## Kazak

thieve


----------



## SINC

hives


----------



## Kazak

hove


----------



## SINC

love


----------



## Kazak

evil


----------



## SINC

bevel


----------



## Aurora

been


----------



## SINC

need


----------



## Aurora

kneel


----------



## Kazak

knell


----------



## Aurora

leek


----------



## SINC

leak


----------



## Aurora

break


----------



## Kazak

acre


----------



## kelman

repay


----------



## Aurora

depart


----------



## Kazak

report


----------



## Aurora

proper


----------



## SINC

pooper (raised a couple of 'em) beejacon


----------



## Aurora

roped


----------



## Kazak

pardon


----------



## SINC

drape


----------



## Kazak

Pedro


----------



## SINC

prods


----------



## Aurora

droop


----------



## Kazak

proud


----------



## Aurora

pardon


----------



## SINC

drone


----------



## kelman

parody


----------



## SINC

drops


----------



## Kazak

rode


----------



## Aurora

robe


----------



## Kazak

brown


----------



## SINC

brew


----------



## Kazak

brawl


----------



## SINC

walk


----------



## kelman

lawn


----------



## SINC

nail


----------



## Kazak

.


----------



## Kazak

axil


----------



## SINC

pail


----------



## Kazak

gila


----------



## Aurora

glib


----------



## SINC

blip


----------



## Kazak

Libra (like me)


----------



## Aurora

bilk


----------



## Aurora

That was close for me Kaza


----------



## Kazak

I see that.

bulky


----------



## Aurora

lucky


----------



## Kazak

caulk


----------



## SINC

clack


----------



## Aurora

sulk


----------



## kelman

silk


----------



## Aurora

Whoops! I was late. Back to Sinc's clack
Cluck


----------



## kelman

sculk


----------



## SINC

claus


----------



## Aurora

slack


----------



## kelman

class


----------



## SINC

scars


----------



## Kazak

care


----------



## SINC

stare


----------



## Kazak

relate


----------



## SINC

treat


----------



## Kazak

trance


----------



## SINC

crest


----------



## Aurora

trace


----------



## Kazak

rocket


----------



## SINC

track


----------



## Kazak

tray


----------



## SINC

tyres (in the UK)


----------



## Kazak

yurt


----------



## Aurora

runt


----------



## SINC

truce


----------



## Kazak

crux


----------



## Aurora

crud


----------



## SINC

drum


----------



## Aurora

dumb


----------



## SINC

muddy


----------



## Kazak

dummy


----------



## SINC

duty


----------



## Kazak

tardy


----------



## SINC

turd


----------



## Kazak

datum


----------



## SINC

mature


----------



## Kazak

mutate


----------



## whatiwant

mutter


----------



## SINC

terms


----------



## Aurora

smear


----------



## Kazak

remora


----------



## SINC

moral


----------



## Aurora

Roman


----------



## SINC

manner


----------



## Aurora

inner


----------



## SINC

rind


----------



## screature

donor


----------



## SINC

round


----------



## Kazak

dune


----------



## SINC

need


----------



## Kazak

dozen


----------



## Aurora

zones


----------



## Kazak

ozone


----------



## SINC

noon


----------



## kelman

moon


----------



## Aurora

ozone


----------



## SINC

.


Kazak said:


> ozone





Aurora said:


> ozone


----------



## SINC

moan


----------



## Kazak

named


----------



## SINC

main


----------



## Kazak

Nimby


----------



## SINC

mink


----------



## Kazak

knish


----------



## SINC

shim


----------



## Aurora

crash


----------



## Kazak

Sorry, Aurora, I don't get "crash" from "shim."

mirth


----------



## Aurora

What was I thinkin'
thrill


----------



## SINC

hilts


----------



## Kazak

Hilton


----------



## SINC

thong


----------



## kelman

tough


----------



## SINC

goat


----------



## Aurora

gate


----------



## SINC

sage


----------



## Aurora

graze


----------



## Kazak

brazen


----------



## SINC

nears


----------



## Aurora

sneer


----------



## SINC

renew


----------



## Kazak

renege


----------



## SINC

greet


----------



## Kazak

meagre


----------



## SINC

green


----------



## Kazak

grieve


----------



## SINC

revive


----------



## Kazak

.


----------



## Kazak

vérité


----------



## Aurora

trivet


----------



## SINC

tripe


----------



## Aurora

ripen


----------



## Kazak

prance


----------



## SINC

crank


----------



## Kazak

rankle


----------



## SINC

creeks


----------



## Kazak

I see three letters changed between rankle and creeks, so let's carry on with

anklet


----------



## SINC

team


----------



## Kazak

Where'd everybody go? Anyway, anklet to team is a two-letter drop, so we'll keep going with 

latent


----------



## Aurora

tattle


----------



## Kazak

total


----------



## Aurora

atoll


----------



## Kazak

tolled


----------



## SINC

troll


----------



## Kazak

brolly


----------



## SINC

broil


----------



## Aurora

Orbit


----------



## Kazak

bitter


----------



## SINC

butter


----------



## Aurora

batter


----------



## SINC

brats


----------



## Kazak

beater


----------



## Aurora

stare


----------



## SINC

tarts


----------



## Aurora

trash


----------



## SINC

short


----------



## Kazak

Torah


----------



## SINC

thorn


----------



## Kazak

Rhone


----------



## Aurora

honey


----------



## Kazak

homely


----------



## SINC

money


----------



## Aurora

lemon


----------



## Aurora

lemon


----------



## Kazak

Can I play, too? 

lemon

But seriously,

only


----------



## eMacMan

clone


----------



## kelman

pounce


----------



## Kazak

uncap


----------



## SINC

punch


----------



## Kazak

chip


----------



## SINC

chop


----------



## kelman

hoops


----------



## Kazak

photo


----------



## SINC

host


----------



## Birdwatcher

these


----------



## Kazak

heated


----------



## Aurora

herded


----------



## Kazak

'Fraid that's a two-letter change with no drop, Aurora. Back to heated.


----------



## Aurora

Sorry
headed


----------



## Kazak

behead


----------



## SINC

heeds


----------



## kelman

steed


----------



## Aurora

tease


----------



## SINC

stem


----------



## Aurora

crest


----------



## SINC

reset


----------



## Aurora

tears


----------



## SINC

strap


----------



## Kazak

apart


----------



## SINC

party


----------



## Kazak

pyrite


----------



## Aurora

typed


----------



## SINC

peaty


----------



## Kazak

poet


----------



## SINC

post


----------



## Kazak

patio


----------



## SINC

Isn't that two letters changed?


----------



## Aurora

Nope. One changed and one added
topaz


----------



## Kazak

patois


----------



## SINC

stops


----------



## Aurora

poster


----------



## SINC

tromps


----------



## Kazak

trump


----------



## SINC

pram


----------



## Kazak

maple


----------



## SINC

please


----------



## Aurora

sleaze


----------



## SINC

sleet


----------



## Aurora

peels


----------



## SINC

slips


----------



## Kazak

pill


----------



## SINC

piles


----------



## Kazak

plier


----------



## SINC

relied


----------



## kelman

riddle


----------



## SINC

diddle


----------



## Aurora

middle


----------



## SINC

medal


----------



## Sonal

median


----------



## SINC

demon


----------



## Kazak

Monday


----------



## SINC

norma


----------



## Kazak

major


----------



## SINC

jams


----------



## kelman

scams


----------



## SINC

scat


----------



## Kazak

talc


----------



## SINC

clam


----------



## Kazak

lamb


----------



## SINC

blast


----------



## Kazak

bleat


----------



## SINC

leap


----------



## kelman

peel


----------



## Kazak

julep


----------



## SINC

pull


----------



## Aurora

gulls


----------



## Kazak

luge


----------



## SINC

glut


----------



## Aurora

ugly


----------



## Kazak

gaily


----------



## Aurora

Daily


----------



## SINC

ladies


----------



## Aurora

blades


----------



## Kazak

bleak


----------



## Aurora

keel


----------



## Kazak

kelp


----------



## SINC

pelt


----------



## Kazak

Telus


----------



## SINC

sluts


----------



## Kazak

lute


----------



## SINC

late


----------



## Aurora

mated


----------



## screature

tames


----------



## Aurora

raster


----------



## SINC

trapse


----------



## Kazak

SINC, I think you were trying for "traipse." If so, we'll go back to raster and continue with 

Terran.

If trapse is a word, someone else can continue from there.


----------



## SINC

Whoops, yeah, I was, sorry.

treat


----------



## Kazak

battle


----------



## SINC

rattle


----------



## Kazak

torte


----------



## SINC

trots


----------



## Aurora

story


----------



## SINC

typo


----------



## Kazak

pyro


----------



## SINC

yore


----------



## Kazak

royal


----------



## Aurora

rally


----------



## SINC

year


----------



## screature

reams


----------



## SINC

nears


----------



## Kazak

raven


----------



## SINC

varies


----------



## Kazak

ravine


----------



## Aurora

brain


----------



## Kazak

banner


----------



## SINC

brake


----------



## Aurora

crab


----------



## Kazak

barn


----------



## SINC

barks


----------



## Aurora

stark (nekkid)


----------



## SINC

track


----------



## Aurora

crate


----------



## Kazak

Croat


----------



## Aurora

Trace


----------



## SINC

pacers


----------



## Kazak

crepe


----------



## SINC

pear


----------



## Kazak

preen


----------



## SINC

pore


----------



## Aurora

rover


----------



## SINC

prove


----------



## Kazak

viper


----------



## SINC

revise


----------



## Aurora

severe


----------



## SINC

verses


----------



## Kazak

reeve


----------



## Aurora

veers


----------



## Kazak

viewer


----------



## SINC

wiener


----------



## Kazak

winner


----------



## SINC

newer


----------



## Aurora

rewind


----------



## Kazak

newel


----------



## Aurora

wheel


----------



## Kazak

hewn


----------



## SINC

whose


----------



## Aurora

hoser (eh)


----------



## SINC

shoes


----------



## Aurora

mesh


----------



## Kazak

meth


----------



## SINC

math


----------



## Kazak

theme


----------



## SINC

meat


----------



## Kazak

mite


----------



## SINC

mice


----------



## Aurora

comic


----------



## Kazak

Commie


----------



## SINC

mocks


----------



## Aurora

socks


----------



## SINC

sacks


----------



## Kazak

cake


----------



## Aurora

baker


----------



## SINC

rebate


----------



## Aurora

erase


----------



## SINC

braise


----------



## Aurora

brain


----------



## SINC

train


----------



## Kazak

nature


----------



## SINC

truant


----------



## kelman

rattan


----------



## SINC

treat


----------



## kelman

torte


----------



## SINC

trots


----------



## Aurora

stroke


----------



## Kazak

token


----------



## SINC

knots


----------



## Kazak

knotty


----------



## Aurora

snotty


----------



## SINC

snort


----------



## Aurora

north


----------



## SINC

than


----------



## Aurora

think


----------



## Kazak

thick


----------



## Aurora

trick


----------



## SINC

crick


----------



## Kazak

Kirk


----------



## SINC

klik (disgusting stuff, but there you go)


----------



## Kazak

like (or +1)


----------



## SINC

kiln


----------



## Aurora

kilts


----------



## Kazak

talk


----------



## SINC

tail


----------



## Kazak

teal


----------



## SINC

peal


----------



## Kazak

lapin


----------



## Aurora

panel


----------



## SINC

lapels


----------



## Aurora

sepals


----------



## SINC

sleep


----------



## Kazak

leper


----------



## SINC

preen


----------



## Aurora

enter


----------



## SINC

term


----------



## Aurora

mirth


----------



## Kazak

rhythm


----------



## Aurora

good one Kazak.
thyme


----------



## SINC

yeah


----------



## Kazak

Aurora said:


> good one Kazak.
> thyme


Thanks. I wasn't sure how difficult it would be to get out of it, but you did well.

hare


----------



## SINC

reach


----------



## Kazak

chair


----------



## Aurora

rich


----------



## Kazak

roach


----------



## Aurora

chard


----------



## Kazak

harder


----------



## Aurora

larder


----------



## Kazak

dealer


----------



## Aurora

ladder


----------



## Kazak

later


----------



## Aurora

Trail


----------



## Kazak

alert


----------



## Aurora

tears


----------



## Kazak

eatery


----------



## Aurora

treaty


----------



## Kazak

tryst


----------



## Aurora

saytr


----------



## Kazak

satire


----------



## Aurora

retail


----------



## Kazak

loiter


----------



## Aurora

toilet


----------



## Kazak

little


----------



## Aurora

tiller


----------



## Kazak

relic


----------



## Aurora

clear


----------



## Kazak

aerial


----------



## Aurora

alert


----------



## Kazak

retina


----------



## Aurora

trains


----------



## screature

nails


----------



## Kazak

main


----------



## SINC

mail


----------



## Kazak

album


----------



## Aurora

balmy


----------



## Kazak

Aylmer


----------



## SINC

lyres


----------



## Kazak

really


----------



## SINC

learn


----------



## Aurora

clear


----------



## Kazak

reach


----------



## SINC

cheer


----------



## Aurora

etch


----------



## SINC

chat


----------



## Aurora

hated


----------



## Kazak

ahead


----------



## SINC

death


----------



## Aurora

hades


----------



## SINC

shakes


----------



## kelman

sharks


----------



## Aurora

crash


----------



## SINC

scars


----------



## Aurora

brass


----------



## SINC

sabre


----------



## Aurora

blasé


----------



## SINC

blast


----------



## Aurora

stall


----------



## SINC

tales


----------



## Aurora

later


----------



## Kazak

trail


----------



## SINC

litre


----------



## Aurora

relate


----------



## Kazak

taller


----------



## SINC

retail


----------



## Aurora

latter


----------



## SINC

trade


----------



## Kazak

Dieter


----------



## SINC

timer


----------



## Kazak

Timor (East)


----------



## SINC

mortal


----------



## Kazak

tabor


----------



## Aurora

robot


----------



## SINC

brotch


----------



## Kazak

chore


----------



## SINC

reach


----------



## Aurora

share


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, I used share 15 minutes before you.


----------



## Aurora

shore
Sorry Sinc. It's this crappy forum now. I'm about ready to jag the whole site in.


----------



## SINC

It seems to have settled down now Aurora, so we can carry on.

shred


----------



## Aurora

dress


----------



## SINC

press


----------



## Aurora

purse


----------



## SINC

spear


----------



## johnp

spore


----------



## SINC

porous


----------



## Kazak

group


----------



## Aurora

proud


----------



## Kazak

droop


----------



## SINC

drops


----------



## Kazak

powder


----------



## SINC

wonder


----------



## Aurora

droned


----------



## SINC

drunk


----------



## Aurora

under


----------



## SINC

drank


----------



## Aurora

drain


----------



## SINC

rainy


----------



## Aurora

irony


----------



## SINC

nosy


----------



## Aurora

sunny


----------



## SINC

nouns


----------



## Aurora

sound


----------



## SINC

douse


----------



## Aurora

house


----------



## SINC

mouse


----------



## Aurora

louse


----------



## SINC

slough


----------



## Aurora

plough


----------



## SINC

rough


----------



## Kazak

rouge


----------



## Aurora

group


----------



## SINC

proud


----------



## Aurora

prude


----------



## SINC

drape


----------



## Aurora

rapid


----------



## SINC

damp


----------



## Aurora

dame


----------



## SINC

model


----------



## Kazak

melded


----------



## Aurora

muddle


----------



## SINC

dulled


----------



## Aurora

udder


----------



## SINC

drums


----------



## Aurora

murder


----------



## SINC

dream


----------



## Aurora

dared


----------



## SINC

deed


----------



## Aurora

needy


----------



## SINC

dean


----------



## Kazak

dozen


----------



## Aurora

cozen


----------



## SINC

cozy


----------



## Kazak

Yowza!


----------



## SINC

wowza


----------



## Kazak

Awol


----------



## SINC

wool


----------



## Aurora

loot


----------



## SINC

toilet


----------



## Aurora

Sorry Sinc. You changed a letter and added two.
loose


----------



## SINC

goose


----------



## Kazak

gooey


----------



## SINC

gone


----------



## Kazak

gonad


----------



## Aurora

danger


----------



## SINC

german


----------



## Aurora

merman


----------



## SINC

nears


----------



## Kazak

nave


----------



## SINC

navy


----------



## Aurora

yank


----------



## SINC

tank


----------



## Aurora

sank


----------



## SINC

skin


----------



## Aurora

spin


----------



## SINC

pint


----------



## eMacMan

stint


----------



## Kazak

tent


----------



## Aurora

Sten


----------



## SINC

next


----------



## Aurora

text


----------



## SINC

exit


----------



## Aurora

expat


----------



## SINC

tapes


----------



## eMacMan

spats


----------



## SINC

spots


----------



## eMacMan

sporty


----------



## SINC

types


----------



## Kazak

petty


----------



## SINC

patty


----------



## Kazak

parity


----------



## SINC

trips


----------



## Kazak

privet


----------



## SINC

river


----------



## Aurora

rivets


----------



## SINC

strove


----------



## Aurora

strobe


----------



## SINC

broke


----------



## Aurora

brake


----------



## SINC

drake


----------



## Aurora

cradle


----------



## SINC

candle


----------



## Aurora

dancer


----------



## SINC

crank


----------



## Aurora

ranch


----------



## SINC

chin


----------



## Aurora

chunk


----------



## SINC

*****


----------



## Aurora

Sinc (A guy I know on ehMac)


----------



## SINC

skins


----------



## Aurora

kissed


----------



## SINC

dress


----------



## Aurora

stress


----------



## Kazak

truss


----------



## Aurora

rusty


----------



## frisco kid

crust


----------



## Kazak

Turk


----------



## frisco kid

frisco kid said:


> crust


rusty

Post a 4, 5 or 6 letter word. *Then the next person has to change only one letter in it to make a different word*. In addition to changing one letter you can rearrange the letters. You can also drop one letter or add one letter. Please keep the words at 4, 5 or 6 letters.

Examples:
flows
flaws
walls
small

So you can't just rearrange the letters of the previous word and you cant' take the letters of the previous word and simply add or drop one letter. One letter always needs to change from the previous word. But in addition you can add or drop one letter from the previous word.

Just for emphasis one letter much always change form the previous word in addition to the added or dropped letter.

I hope this explanation makes things a little more clear... It makes the game a little tougher but also more challenging/fun.


----------



## frisco kid

just


----------



## Kazak

(Hey) jute


----------



## frisco kid

flute


----------



## SINC

flaut


----------



## frisco kid

float


----------



## SINC

toll


----------



## Kazak

trill


----------



## SINC

trim


----------



## Kazak

tumid


----------



## SINC

mind


----------



## Kazak

humid


----------



## SINC

drum


----------



## Kazak

dram


----------



## SINC

mark


----------



## Kazak

murky


----------



## SINC

rummy


----------



## Kazak

murmur


----------



## SINC

rumour


----------



## Kazak

mourn


----------



## SINC

mound


----------



## frisco kid

round


----------



## SINC

rind


----------



## Kazak

randy


----------



## frisco kid

dandy


----------



## SINC

band


----------



## frisco kid

bane


----------



## SINC

bead


----------



## frisco kid

dead


----------



## johnp

faded


----------



## SINC

feed


----------



## frisco kid

jaded


----------



## SINC

aided


----------



## frisco kid

aiden


----------



## frisco kid

denim


----------



## SINC

need


----------



## Kazak

knead


----------



## SINC

dead


----------



## Kazak

dado


----------



## SINC

daddy


----------



## Kazak

addled


----------



## frisco kid

paddle


----------



## Kazak

paddy


----------



## frisco kid

Caddy


----------



## SINC

card


----------



## frisco kid

lard


----------



## SINC

drill


----------



## frisco kid

frills


----------



## SINC

slip


----------



## frisco kid

pill


----------



## SINC

pulls


----------



## frisco kid

pills


----------



## frisco kid

chills


----------



## SINC

chips


----------



## frisco kid

crips


----------



## SINC

price


----------



## frisco kid

prick


----------



## SINC

cripts


----------



## frisco kid

prices


----------



## Kazak

prick


----------



## frisco kid

ricky


----------



## Kazak

yuck


----------



## frisco kid

puck


----------



## SINC

pack


----------



## Kazak

capo


----------



## SINC

peach


----------



## frisco kid

reach


----------



## Kazak

career


----------



## SINC

carp


----------



## frisco kid

pray


----------



## SINC

rays


----------



## frisco kid

rash


----------



## SINC

shore


----------



## frisco kid

store


----------



## SINC

stream


----------



## frisco kid

scream


----------



## SINC

march


----------



## frisco kid

harm


----------



## SINC

frisco kid said:


> harm


^ 

Sorry, no change of letter, just one dropped.


----------



## frisco kid

starch


----------



## SINC

chirp


----------



## Kazak

preach


----------



## SINC

roach


----------



## Kazak

chore


----------



## SINC

choice


----------



## frisco kid

choke


----------



## Kazak

hickey


----------



## frisco kid

chicken


----------



## SINC

frisco kid said:


> chicken


^

Sorry, 7 letters, max 6 allowed.

check


----------



## Kazak

heckle


----------



## SINC

leeks


----------



## frisco kid

reeks


----------



## SINC

skeet


----------



## Kazak

teak


----------



## SINC

streak


----------



## Kazak

Sorry, SINC, you added two letters and didn't change any.

acute


----------



## SINC

Yikes, did so.

cite


----------



## Kazak

antic


----------



## SINC

tactic


----------



## Kazak

arctic


----------



## SINC

tapir


----------



## Kazak

portal


----------



## SINC

traps


----------



## Kazak

park


----------



## SINC

craps


----------



## Kazak

prance


----------



## SINC

sprain


----------



## Kazak

Looks like you changed two letters, SINC.

carpet


----------



## Aurora

party


----------



## SINC

typo


----------



## Kazak

port


----------



## ionamartin123

tarts.


----------



## SINC

^

Sorry, that's two letters changed. 

trap


----------



## Kazak

rapid


----------



## Aurora

draped


----------



## SINC

parade


----------



## Kazak

radar


----------



## SINC

drama


----------



## Aurora

Madrid


----------



## SINC

dream


----------



## Aurora

reader


----------



## SINC

reads


----------



## Aurora

serial


----------



## SINC

leers


----------



## Aurora

erase


----------



## SINC

reeks


----------



## Aurora

reeds


----------



## SINC

desk


----------



## Aurora

sled


----------



## Kazak

delta


----------



## SINC

table


----------



## Aurora

slate


----------



## Kazak

latter


----------



## SINC

talent


----------



## Kazak

talon


----------



## Aurora

tonsil


----------



## Kazak

Lipton


----------



## Aurora

lions


----------



## SINC

sign


----------



## Aurora

bingo


----------



## SINC

bling


----------



## Kazak

bowing


----------



## SINC

lingo


----------



## Aurora

glow


----------



## Kazak

lower


----------



## SINC

rower


----------



## Kazak

worry


----------



## SINC

sorry


----------



## Kazak

lorry


----------



## SINC

roar


----------



## Aurora

roast


----------



## Kazak

tray


----------



## SINC

strap


----------



## Kazak

tram


----------



## SINC

march


----------



## Aurora

larch


----------



## SINC

churl


----------



## Aurora

church


----------



## SINC

chicks


----------



## Aurora

Too many letters changed Sinc.
Back to "church"


----------



## Kazak

crutch


----------



## Aurora

itchy


----------



## SINC

chits


----------



## Aurora

sticky


----------



## SINC

kicks


----------



## Kazak

kicker


----------



## SINC

reich


----------



## Kazak

wretch


----------



## SINC

trench


----------



## Kazak

chart


----------



## Aurora

track


----------



## SINC

crack


----------



## Kazak

cork


----------



## Aurora

clock


----------



## SINC

clack


----------



## Kazak

cloaca


----------



## SINC

cloak


----------



## Kazak

alcove


----------



## SINC

claven


----------



## Kazak

cleave


----------



## SINC

crave


----------



## Kazak

cravat


----------



## SINC

tapar


----------



## Aurora

prada


----------



## SINC

drape


----------



## Kazak

period


----------



## SINC

diaper


----------



## Aurora

radio


----------



## Kazak

ordeal


----------



## Aurora

dealer


----------



## SINC

leads


----------



## Aurora

seals


----------



## SINC

slats


----------



## Kazak

talc


----------



## SINC

clams


----------



## Kazak

mace


----------



## SINC

maker


----------



## Kazak

karma


----------



## SINC

aroma


----------



## Kazak

moray


----------



## SINC

xray


----------



## Kazak

faxer


----------



## SINC

waxer


----------



## Kazak

waxy


----------



## SINC

away


----------



## Kazak

yawn


----------



## Aurora

tawny


----------



## SINC

wean


----------



## Aurora

when


----------



## SINC

hews


----------



## Kazak

wheel


----------



## SINC

lewd


----------



## Kazak

Waldo


----------



## SINC

dolt


----------



## Kazak

volta


----------



## Aurora

ovate


----------



## Kazak

voter


----------



## SINC

remove


----------



## Aurora

rover


----------



## Kazak

zero


----------



## SINC

reno


----------



## Kazak

noir


----------



## SINC

rain


----------



## Aurora

raven


----------



## SINC

vent


----------



## Kazak

avant


----------



## SINC

avast


----------



## Kazak

avatar


----------



## SINC

ravit


----------



## Aurora

vital


----------



## SINC

vials


----------



## Kazak

SINC said:


> ravit


Good save.

veil


----------



## SINC

loves


----------



## Aurora

clove


----------



## Kazak

clone


----------



## Aurora

lock


----------



## Kazak

loch


----------



## SINC

chill


----------



## Kazak

hilly


----------



## SINC

wily


----------



## Kazak

yawl


----------



## Aurora

wail


----------



## Kazak

bylaw


----------



## Aurora

warble


----------



## SINC

rabble


----------



## Kazak

barbed


----------



## SINC

barber


----------



## Kazak

berber


----------



## SINC

breir


----------



## Kazak

burr


----------



## Aurora

ruhr


----------



## Kazak

harry


----------



## SINC

hairy


----------



## Kazak

mohair


----------



## SINC

harem


----------



## Kazak

remora


----------



## SINC

smores


----------



## Kazak

You changed two letters without dropping, SINC.

armour


----------



## screature

mourn


----------



## Kazak

normal


----------



## Aurora

morals


----------



## screature

realms


----------



## Aurora

smell


----------



## Kazak

millet


----------



## frisco kid

skillet


----------



## SINC

^

Sorry, seven letters, only four, five or six allowed.

tills


----------



## Kazak

lentil


----------



## SINC

still


----------



## Aurora

lists


----------



## Kazak

gilt


----------



## SINC

glide


----------



## Kazak

deluge


----------



## Aurora

gelded


----------



## SINC

bleed


----------



## Aurora

blade


----------



## SINC

glade


----------



## Aurora

gland


----------



## SINC

eland


----------



## Aurora

panel


----------



## Kazak

paean


----------



## Aurora

appeal


----------



## Kazak

apply


----------



## screature

supply


----------



## Aurora

supple


----------



## Kazak

pupil


----------



## SINC

pups


----------



## Aurora

super


----------



## Kazak

prude


----------



## SINC

drip


----------



## Aurora

ripen


----------



## SINC

print


----------



## Kazak

prince


----------



## Aurora

crimp


----------



## Kazak

primly


----------



## SINC

lime


----------



## Aurora

miner


----------



## Kazak

ruin


----------



## Aurora

Nehru


----------



## SINC

hurt


----------



## Aurora

churn


----------



## SINC

narc


----------



## Kazak

crone


----------



## SINC

neck


----------



## fjnmusic

Rhubarb

Just kidding. fleck


----------



## Kazak

fjnmusic said:


> Rhubarb


Like.

flock


----------



## Aurora

glock


----------



## SINC

clogs


----------



## Kazak

golf


----------



## Aurora

glow


----------



## Kazak

glove


----------



## Aurora

volga


----------



## Kazak

gavel


----------



## SINC

cave


----------



## Aurora

vegan


----------



## Kazak

vague


----------



## SINC

gaul


----------



## Kazak

gauge


----------



## SINC

gags


----------



## Kazak

aggie


----------



## Aurora

gaggle


----------



## Kazak

angle


----------



## Aurora

clean


----------



## SINC

near


----------



## Aurora

lanes


----------



## SINC

slap


----------



## frisco kid

slate


----------



## Kazak

latter


----------



## SINC

talent


----------



## Kazak

entail


----------



## SINC

snail


----------



## Kazak

ailing


----------



## SINC

glint


----------



## Aurora

tangle


----------



## SINC

gentle


----------



## Kazak

legate


----------



## SINC

grate


----------



## Aurora

grants


----------



## SINC

trains


----------



## Aurora

stains


----------



## Kazak

taint


----------



## Aurora

stint


----------



## SINC

mints


----------



## Aurora

smite


----------



## Kazak

remit


----------



## Aurora

miner


----------



## Kazak

minced


----------



## SINC

diced


----------



## Aurora

ceded


----------



## SINC

deeds


----------



## Aurora

deer


----------



## SINC

reads


----------



## Kazak

"Diced" from "minced" was nice.

dreary


----------



## Aurora

tarry


----------



## Kazak

feathery -- no.

ratty


----------



## Aurora

tort


----------



## SINC

tromp


----------



## Aurora

sport


----------



## Kazak

pronto


----------



## Aurora

print


----------



## Kazak

parent


----------



## SINC

trend


----------



## Kazak

detour


----------



## SINC

trods


----------



## Kazak

Tudor


----------



## SINC

drug


----------



## Kazak

gird


----------



## SINC

drip


----------



## Kazak

prim


----------



## SINC

mire


----------



## Kazak

moire


----------



## Aurora

remiss


----------



## SINC

Kazak said:


> moire


Hmm, no letter change, just a letter added?

smear


----------



## Kazak

Oh, the shame! I thought I had done my usual double-check, but apparently not.

Rome


----------



## SINC

mere


----------



## Kazak

green


----------



## Aurora

reed


----------



## SINC

grin


----------



## Kazak

Late on the buzzer there, SINC. 

dread


----------



## Aurora

dares


----------



## Kazak

redact


----------



## SINC

crates


----------



## Kazak

tracer


----------



## SINC

pacer


----------



## Aurora

serape


----------



## SINC

scrape


----------



## Aurora

crepes


----------



## Kazak

pecker


----------



## SINC

wreck


----------



## Kazak

wreak


----------



## johnp

brake


----------



## SINC

bike


----------



## johnp

kipe


----------



## Kazak

piece


----------



## Aurora

kepi


----------



## SINC

pick


----------



## Kazak

thick


----------



## SINC

hock


----------



## Aurora

chalk


----------



## Kazak

ache


----------



## SINC

heal


----------



## Kazak

ache -> heal is also nice.

whole


----------



## SINC

lope


----------



## Kazak

plow


----------



## SINC

whelp


----------



## Kazak

phlegm


----------



## SINC

guelph


----------



## Kazak

plague


----------



## SINC

glued


----------



## Kazak

unglue


----------



## Aurora

plunge


----------



## SINC

glens


----------



## Kazak

angel


----------



## Aurora

glands


----------



## SINC

loads


----------



## Aurora

sandal


----------



## johnp

salad


----------



## SINC

lead


----------



## Kazak

elder


----------



## Aurora

delve


----------



## SINC

veal


----------



## Aurora

heavy


----------



## Kazak

hove


----------



## Aurora

hogie


----------



## SINC

give


----------



## Kazak

vague


----------



## SINC

grave


----------



## Kazak

glaive


----------



## SINC

vials


----------



## Kazak

oval


----------



## SINC

foal


----------



## Kazak

fault


----------



## SINC

vault


----------



## Kazak

ulna


----------



## SINC

tuna


----------



## johnp

neat


----------



## Kazak

exact


----------



## SINC

trace


----------



## johnp

creap


----------



## SINC

peach


----------



## johnp

patch


----------



## Kazak

pith


----------



## SINC

this


----------



## Kazak

hilt


----------



## SINC

thin


----------



## Kazak

north


----------



## Joewilliamsca

throb


----------



## Kazak

birth


----------



## SINC

berth


----------



## Kazak

three


----------



## Aurora

trees


----------



## Joewilliamsca

crest


----------



## Kazak

caret


----------



## SINC

reach


----------



## Aurora

harem


----------



## SINC

march


----------



## Aurora

ranch


----------



## Kazak

hanker


----------



## Aurora

banker


----------



## SINC

hacker


----------



## Aurora

charge


----------



## SINC

grape


----------



## Aurora

enrage


----------



## Kazak

engage


----------



## Aurora

gangs


----------



## SINC

grange


----------



## Kazak

angry


----------



## SINC

grain


----------



## Aurora

grant


----------



## Kazak

karn


----------



## Aurora

bank


----------



## SINC

beak


----------



## Aurora

weak


----------



## Kazak

wrack


----------



## Aurora

crow


----------



## SINC

wrack


----------



## Kazak

Kazak said:


> wrack





SINC said:


> wrack


Let's go back to crow.

work


----------



## SINC

Half asleep again, sheesh.

world


----------



## Kazak

droll


----------



## SINC

trolly


----------



## Kazak

tally


----------



## SINC

rally


----------



## johnp

early


----------



## Aurora

pearl


----------



## Joewilliamsca

feral


----------



## Kazak

frail


----------



## SINC

flare


----------



## Kazak

flower


----------



## Aurora

loafer


----------



## SINC

flame


----------



## Aurora

family


----------



## SINC

mylar


----------



## Aurora

marble


----------



## SINC

blames


----------



## Aurora

smell


----------



## SINC

melts


----------



## Kazak

malted


----------



## SINC

calmed


----------



## Aurora

medic


----------



## johnp

diced


----------



## Kazak

coddle


----------



## Aurora

decal


----------



## Kazak

clod


----------



## Joewilliamsca

Load


----------



## SINC

deal


----------



## Kazak

bland


----------



## SINC

daub


----------



## Kazak

gaudy


----------



## SINC

guard


----------



## johnp

drugs


----------



## Kazak

ground


----------



## SINC

druid


----------



## Aurora

ruddy


----------



## SINC

buddy


----------



## johnp

cuddly


----------



## Aurora

ducky


----------



## SINC

lucky


----------



## Aurora

cluck


----------



## SINC

click


----------



## Aurora

slick


----------



## SINC

slice


----------



## Kazak

lichen


----------



## SINC

chain


----------



## Kazak

niche


----------



## SINC

chins


----------



## Kazak

nick


----------



## SINC

chick


----------



## Aurora

click


----------



## SINC

licks


----------



## Aurora

slinky


----------



## Kazak

lanky


----------



## SINC

slinky


----------



## Kazak

Aurora said:


> slinky





SINC said:


> slinky


A double-shot, so let's try

anklet


----------



## SINC

Whoops, sorry.

tangle


----------



## Kazak

eaglet


----------



## SINC

glean


----------



## johnp

clang


----------



## SINC

glance


----------



## Aurora

lancer


----------



## Kazak

uncle


----------



## SINC

^

Your sig just works so well with that word! :lmao:

clunk


----------



## johnp

johnp said:


> clang





SINC said:


> glance


... no letter changed.

so from clang

gland


----------



## Kazak

SINC said:


> ^
> 
> Your sig just works so well with that word! :lmao:


Never noticed, but you're right.

denial


----------



## SINC

dialed


----------



## Aurora

addled


----------



## SINC

diddle


----------



## Aurora

dildo


----------



## Kazak

dado


----------



## SINC

daddy


----------



## Kazak

dryad


----------



## SINC

drays


----------



## Aurora

strays


----------



## Kazak

yurts


----------



## SINC

strums


----------



## Kazak

scrum


----------



## Aurora

smurf


----------



## Kazak

form


----------



## Aurora

morph


----------



## Kazak

hump


----------



## SINC

trump


----------



## Aurora

frump


----------



## SINC

grump


----------



## Aurora

purge


----------



## Kazak

group


----------



## SINC

grapes


----------



## Kazak

agape


----------



## SINC

pear


----------



## Aurora

smear


----------



## SINC

means


----------



## Aurora

snare


----------



## Kazak

rein


----------



## SINC

grin


----------



## Kazak

grimy


----------



## SINC

rings


----------



## Aurora

single


----------



## Kazak

gneiss


----------



## Aurora

binges


----------



## SINC

bingo


----------



## Kazak

knob


----------



## SINC

bank


----------



## Aurora

blink


----------



## SINC

lanky


----------



## Aurora

hanky


----------



## SINC

shank


----------



## Aurora

skank


----------



## SINC

kinks


----------



## Kazak

inky


----------



## SINC

tiny


----------



## Aurora

nutty


----------



## SINC

stunt


----------



## Aurora

taunt


----------



## SINC

truant


----------



## Aurora

aunty


----------



## SINC

tyrant


----------



## Aurora

grant


----------



## SINC

train


----------



## Kazak

nitro


----------



## SINC

trim


----------



## Aurora

misty


----------



## Kazak

steamy


----------



## Aurora

stamen


----------



## SINC

mental


----------



## Aurora

latent


----------



## Kazak

nettle


----------



## Aurora

tenter


----------



## SINC

letter


----------



## Sonal

rattle


----------



## SINC

tattle


----------



## Aurora

treat


----------



## SINC

later


----------



## Aurora

latte


----------



## Kazak

elated


----------



## Aurora

delete


----------



## SINC

deter


----------



## Kazak

deride


----------



## SINC

druid


----------



## Kazak

drudge


----------



## SINC

dredge


----------



## Aurora

greedy


----------



## SINC

degrees


----------



## Aurora

Seven letters Don. We'll just lop the last s off.
grade


----------



## SINC

Whoops, thanks.

raider


----------



## Aurora

braid


----------



## Kazak

balder


----------



## Aurora

larder


----------



## SINC

dream


----------



## Aurora

murder


----------



## SINC

mudder


----------



## Aurora

dumber


----------



## screature

number


----------



## SINC

bummer


----------



## Kazak

mummer


----------



## SINC

mummy


----------



## Kazak

chummy


----------



## SINC

chums


----------



## Aurora

mush


----------



## SINC

sham


----------



## Kazak

ahem


----------



## SINC

heaps


----------



## Aurora

speaks


----------



## SINC

leaks


----------



## Aurora

seals


----------



## Kazak

axle


----------



## Aurora

leave


----------



## Kazak

valley


----------



## SINC

dally


----------



## Aurora

daily


----------



## screature

Aurora said:


> *daily*



mail

Something not too many people get these days... unless it is e-mail.


----------



## Aurora

grail


----------



## screature

grill


----------



## johnp

grilse


----------



## SINC

riled


----------



## screature

drill


----------



## SINC

lied


----------



## Kazak

lewd


----------



## Aurora

wild


----------



## Kazak

whirl


----------



## Aurora

hurl


----------



## SINC

churn


----------



## Kazak

church


----------



## screature

lurch


----------



## Kazak

(the) larch


----------



## screature

...and now...





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






the *latch*.


----------



## SINC

cheat


----------



## Kazak

screature said:


> ...and now...


Exactly.

chart


----------



## Aurora

trash


----------



## SINC

sharp


----------



## Aurora

harpy


----------



## SINC

prays


----------



## Aurora

spayed


----------



## SINC

spades


----------



## johnp

speeds


----------



## SINC

speedo


----------



## Aurora

despot


----------



## Kazak

potted


----------



## SINC

depots


----------



## Kazak

tepid


----------



## SINC

dipper


----------



## johnp

piped


----------



## Aurora

iPod


----------



## Kazak

Dopey


----------



## Aurora

peyote


----------



## SINC

peony


----------



## Kazak

yoni


----------



## Aurora

groin


----------



## SINC

grain


----------



## Aurora

train


----------



## SINC

rainy


----------



## Aurora

brains


----------



## SINC

braise


----------



## Aurora

arabs


----------



## SINC

stab


----------



## Aurora

stave


----------



## SINC

vetos


----------



## Aurora

socket


----------



## Kazak

token


----------



## SINC

taken


----------



## Kazak

kale


----------



## Aurora

leans


----------



## SINC

snail


----------



## Kazak

lair


----------



## SINC

early


----------



## Aurora

rally


----------



## Kazak

alley


----------



## SINC

called


----------



## Aurora

decals


----------



## Kazak

Dalek


----------



## SINC

lakes


----------



## Kazak

Like. (+1)


----------



## Aurora

linen


----------



## SINC

need


----------



## johnp

dine


----------



## SINC

dinner


----------



## Aurora

Are we forgetting the rules or am I screwed up?
from linen to need changed two letters.
From dine to dinner added two letters with no letter change.
If i'm wrong, I apologize.


----------



## SINC

That is why I hate this game. I continue to screw it up. I am outta here. Sorry.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> That is why I hate this game. I continue to screw it up. I am outta here. Sorry.


... not to worry, it's been going "out of whack" for a good long while. I quit posting, then started again .... not sure why .... as the original poster, and "game-keeper" for a while, seems to have long gone and given up.


----------



## Aurora

Come on back Sinc. My remarks weren't personal. It was a general observation.


----------



## Kazak

In this thread, as in life, I try to avoid being the bearer of bad news. So sometimes, if I see an error, I'll just stay away for half a day or so. I've certainly done my share of rule-breaking here, but I find that if I look back right after I post, seeing both words one above the other helps me catch most of my mistakes before others see them.

One possible solution would be that, since we know no one is going to intentionally break the rules, we just let the infractions slide.

By the way, johnp, the OP does pop in for an occasional flurry of words, but I wouldn't expect him (or anyone) to monitor every post in a thread as busy as this one.

You've made some clever contributions to the thread, SINC. It would be a shame to lose you.


----------



## Kazak

remind


----------



## Aurora

vermin


----------



## Kazak

ermine


----------



## Aurora

minor


----------



## Kazak

Roman


----------



## Aurora

moron


----------



## SINC

^ 

What I am for playing this game again!

croon


----------



## Aurora

Right on Sinc.
crone


----------



## SINC

rock


----------



## Aurora

crack


----------



## SINC

rake


----------



## Aurora

baker


----------



## Kazak

Reebok


----------



## SINC

reeks


----------



## Aurora

geeks


----------



## SINC

seek


----------



## Aurora

feels


----------



## Kazak

leaf


----------



## SINC

fleet


----------



## Aurora

teflon


----------



## Kazak

floret


----------



## SINC

flour


----------



## Aurora

floor


----------



## SINC

roofs


----------



## Kazak

four


----------



## Aurora

tours


----------



## Kazak

route


----------



## SINC

trout


----------



## Kazak

turret


----------



## SINC

return


----------



## Kazak

trend


----------



## Aurora

nested


----------



## SINC

vested


----------



## Kazak

divest


----------



## SINC

divert


----------



## Kazak

trivet


----------



## SINC

rivets


----------



## Aurora

sever


----------



## Kazak

reeve


----------



## SINC

veers


----------



## Aurora

sieve


----------



## SINC

viser


----------



## Kazak

review


----------



## Aurora

weird


----------



## Kazak

word (what this is all about)


----------



## SINC

horde


----------



## Kazak

herder


----------



## Macmike41

harder


----------



## SINC

dream


----------



## Aurora

gamer


----------



## SINC

merge


----------



## Aurora

greedy


----------



## Macmike41

dredge


----------



## SINC

grade


----------



## Kazak

guard


----------



## SINC

grid


----------



## Kazak

Droog


----------



## Macmike41

ground


----------



## Kazak

gerund


----------



## Aurora

grunge


----------



## Kazak

rugged


----------



## SINC

rigged


----------



## Aurora

ringed


----------



## Kazak

daring


----------



## Aurora

aiding


----------



## SINC

riding


----------



## Aurora

hiding


----------



## SINC

dings


----------



## Kazak

dinghy


----------



## SINC

hinds


----------



## Aurora

shandy


----------



## SINC

hanky


----------



## Kazak

hanker


----------



## SINC

ranks


----------



## Kazak

ankh


----------



## SINC

hand


----------



## Kazak

dance


----------



## SINC

crane


----------



## Kazak

pecan


----------



## Aurora

scape


----------



## Kazak

caper


----------



## Aurora

crepes


----------



## Kazak

piece


----------



## Aurora

chip


----------



## SINC

hips


----------



## Kazak

pith


----------



## SINC

thins


----------



## Kazak

night


----------



## Aurora

tinge


----------



## SINC

ring


----------



## Kazak

grown


----------



## Aurora

wring


----------



## Kazak

raving


----------



## Aurora

grave


----------



## SINC

raved


----------



## Kazak

gravel


----------



## SINC

grate


----------



## Kazak

gutter


----------



## SINC

turret


----------



## Kazak

return


----------



## SINC

nurse


----------



## Kazak

inure


----------



## SINC

ruins


----------



## Aurora

sarin


----------



## SINC

rinds


----------



## Kazak

drink


----------



## SINC

rank


----------



## Kazak

knack


----------



## Aurora

crank


----------



## SINC

knack


----------



## Aurora

Looks like Kazak said that just above me Sinc.


----------



## SINC

So he did.

rack


----------



## Kazak

quack


----------



## Aurora

quick


----------



## Kazak

quirk


----------



## SINC

rink


----------



## Kazak

think


----------



## SINC

thank


----------



## Aurora

tang


----------



## SINC

thing


----------



## Aurora

sings


----------



## SINC

sling


----------



## Aurora

swing


----------



## Kazak

twinge


----------



## SINC

winger


----------



## Aurora

winter


----------



## Kazak

twain


----------



## Aurora

wanted


----------



## SINC

tawny


----------



## Kazak

many


----------



## Aurora

money


----------



## SINC

moan


----------



## Kazak

animé


----------



## SINC

mime


----------



## Kazak

meme


----------



## SINC

meet


----------



## Aurora

meaty


----------



## Kazak

yeah


----------



## SINC

haze


----------



## Aurora

reach


----------



## SINC

cheer


----------



## Kazak

retch


----------



## Aurora

ketch


----------



## SINC

kitch


----------



## Kazak

itchy


----------



## Aurora

chits


----------



## Kazak

tach


----------



## Aurora

math


----------



## SINC

them


----------



## Aurora

there


----------



## SINC

then


----------



## Kazak

north


----------



## SINC

horns


----------



## Aurora

snore


----------



## Kazak

rezone


----------



## SINC

renew


----------



## Kazak

winner


----------



## Aurora

dinner


----------



## Kazak

drain


----------



## Aurora

Norad


----------



## SINC

drone


----------



## Aurora

throne


----------



## SINC

rhine


----------



## Aurora

shine


----------



## SINC

snide


----------



## Aurora

desist


----------



## SINC

sister


----------



## Aurora

stars


----------



## Kazak

tare


----------



## SINC

traps


----------



## Kazak

patter


----------



## SINC

tapir


----------



## Kazak

piñata


----------



## SINC

print


----------



## Aurora

trips


----------



## Kazak

pirate


----------



## Aurora

tirade


----------



## SINC

raider


----------



## Aurora

errand


----------



## Kazak

randy


----------



## Aurora

dandy


----------



## SINC

dead


----------



## Kazak

dude


----------



## SINC

duds


----------



## bse5150

suds


----------



## screature

dust


----------



## SINC

staid


----------



## screature

dates


----------



## Aurora

debate


----------



## SINC

baited


----------



## Aurora

dated


----------



## SINC

rated


----------



## Kazak

triad


----------



## SINC

tired


----------



## Kazak

dirty


----------



## SINC

drippy


----------



## Aurora

ripped


----------



## Kazak

ripen


----------



## Aurora

prime


----------



## SINC

miter


----------



## Aurora

ermine


----------



## SINC

miners


----------



## Kazak

ramen


----------



## SINC

mantra


----------



## Aurora

mania


----------



## Kazak

manna


----------



## Aurora

manner


----------



## SINC

means


----------



## Aurora

smear


----------



## SINC

remiss


----------



## Aurora

misery


----------



## SINC

years


----------



## Kazak

xray


----------



## SINC

trays


----------



## Aurora

trams


----------



## SINC

masts


----------



## Aurora

lasts


----------



## SINC

class


----------



## Kazak

claw


----------



## SINC

whack


----------



## Kazak

chalk


----------



## SINC

hacks


----------



## Aurora

chicks


----------



## Kazak

chock


----------



## Aurora

clock


----------



## SINC

blocks


----------



## Aurora

flocks


----------



## SINC

scoff


----------



## Kazak

doff


----------



## Aurora

fold


----------



## Kazak

delft


----------



## SINC

flit


----------



## Aurora

tilt


----------



## SINC

tile


----------



## Kazak

tulle


----------



## Aurora

teal


----------



## SINC

teat


----------



## Kazak

tarot


----------



## Aurora

rotted


----------



## Kazak

trope


----------



## Aurora

grope


----------



## SINC

prose


----------



## Aurora

sport


----------



## SINC

traps


----------



## Kazak

pert


----------



## Aurora

Tripe


----------



## SINC

pride


----------



## bse5150

prude


----------



## Kazak

prune


----------



## Aurora

ripen


----------



## SINC

pried


----------



## Aurora

direct


----------



## Kazak

crude


----------



## Aurora

decor


----------



## SINC

creed


----------



## Aurora

acre


----------



## Kazak

carp


----------



## Aurora

prawn


----------



## SINC

warns


----------



## Aurora

snarly


----------



## Kazak

gnarly (totally)


----------



## Aurora

range


----------



## SINC

angry


----------



## Aurora

grain


----------



## bse5150

grand


----------



## Aurora

gland


----------



## SINC

bland


----------



## Aurora

blend


----------



## SINC

bleed


----------



## bse5150

breed


----------



## Kazak

debar


----------



## Aurora

rabid


----------



## SINC

rabbit


----------



## Aurora

brats


----------



## bse5150

stabs


----------



## Aurora

asset


----------



## Kazak

late


----------



## SINC

telex


----------



## Aurora

elect


----------



## SINC

cleat


----------



## Kazak

tickle


----------



## Aurora

tackle


----------



## Kazak

locket


----------



## SINC

clock


----------



## Aurora

octet


----------



## SINC

That'sa whoops, I think.


----------



## Kazak

loci


----------



## Aurora

icon


----------



## Kazak

clone


----------



## SINC

neon


----------



## Kazak

inane


----------



## SINC

maine


----------



## Kazak

rename


----------



## SINC

merge


----------



## Aurora

germs


----------



## SINC

sperm


----------



## Kazak

rump


----------



## SINC

prime


----------



## Kazak

primal


----------



## SINC

mural


----------



## Sonal

lame


----------



## Aurora

clamp


----------



## screature

maps


----------



## Aurora

smack


----------



## SINC

mucks


----------



## Kazak

puck


----------



## screature

suck


----------



## SINC

chuck


----------



## Kazak

chunk


----------



## SINC

hulk


----------



## Aurora

chalk


----------



## SINC

hacks


----------



## Kazak

Khan! (I think I've used that before, but I can't help myself.)


----------



## Aurora

yank


----------



## Kazak

yoink (to grab quickly, see _The Simpsons._)


----------



## bse5150

bank


----------



## Kazak

knob


----------



## SINC

knock


----------



## Aurora

knack


----------



## Kazak

canker


----------



## Aurora

wreck


----------



## Kazak

work


----------



## Aurora

crown


----------



## SINC

worm


----------



## Kazak

warm


----------



## SINC

march


----------



## Aurora

chart


----------



## Kazak

torch


----------



## SINC

hurt


----------



## Kazak

troth


----------



## SINC

rots


----------



## Kazak

toro


----------



## SINC

route


----------



## Aurora

trout


----------



## Kazak

turret


----------



## SINC

tarry


----------



## Kazak

ratty


----------



## Aurora

stray


----------



## Kazak

yard


----------



## SINC

drab


----------



## Aurora

brass


----------



## Kazak

bare


----------



## SINC

bark


----------



## Kazak

kerb


----------



## Aurora

bread


----------



## Kazak

batter


----------



## Aurora

breast


----------



## Kazak

beret


----------



## Aurora

tribe


----------



## SINC

bright


----------



## Aurora

throb


----------



## SINC

thrown


----------



## Kazak

worthy


----------



## SINC

worts


----------



## Kazak

wert


----------



## Aurora

crew


----------



## Kazak

ecru


----------



## Aurora

racer


----------



## SINC

craze


----------



## Kazak

zero


----------



## Aurora

oreos


----------



## Kazak

roofer


----------



## SINC

proof


----------



## Aurora

promo


----------



## Kazak

mojo


----------



## SINC

boom


----------



## Kazak

moody


----------



## Aurora

comedy


----------



## Kazak

medic


----------



## SINC

dimes


----------



## Aurora

smiley


----------



## SINC

yikes


----------



## Aurora

hikes


----------



## Kazak

heck


----------



## Aurora

chuck


----------



## SINC

check


----------



## Aurora

What the heck
chick


----------



## SINC

hicks


----------



## Kazak

hickey


----------



## SINC

chick


----------



## Aurora

click


----------



## Kazak

icky


----------



## SINC

pics


----------



## Kazak

pick


----------



## Aurora

pinky


----------



## Kazak

nippy


----------



## SINC

pine


----------



## Kazak

pixel


----------



## SINC

pixie


----------



## Kazak

exit


----------



## SINC

tired


----------



## Kazak

dirty


----------



## SINC

dray


----------



## Kazak

dyad


----------



## Kazak

addle


----------



## SINC

leads


----------



## Kazak

dealt


----------



## SINC

teals


----------



## Kazak

malt


----------



## Aurora

tamil (tiger)


----------



## Kazak

limit


----------



## SINC

mite


----------



## MacUnited

Site


----------



## Kazak

cite


----------



## SINC

chit


----------



## Kazak

chide


----------



## SINC

ciders


----------



## Kazak

credit


----------



## SINC

tiger


----------



## Kazak

gritty


----------



## SINC

grits


----------



## Kazak

girth


----------



## SINC

thing


----------



## Kazak

thong 

(thing, thing a thong, make it thimple . . .)


----------



## SINC

growth


----------



## Kazak

threw


----------



## SINC

retch


----------



## Kazak

chart


----------



## SINC

teach


----------



## Kazak

ached


----------



## Kazak

deacon


----------



## SINC

condo


----------



## Kazak

candor


----------



## SINC

decor


----------



## Kazak

corner


----------



## SINC

score


----------



## Kazak

corer


----------



## SINC

cherry


----------



## Kazak

yecch


----------



## SINC

pecha


----------



## Kazak

chafe


----------



## screature

faces


----------



## SINC

feces


----------



## screature

cedes


----------



## Kazak

accede


----------



## screature

caped


----------



## SINC

drapes


----------



## Kazak

parade


----------



## SINC

depart


----------



## Kazak

patted


----------



## SINC

tepid


----------



## Kazak

pitre


----------



## SINC

tired


----------



## Kazak

debit


----------



## screature

bait


----------



## SINC

trails


----------



## screature

snail


----------



## SINC

mails


----------



## screature

sails


----------



## Kazak

gila


----------



## SINC

large


----------



## Kazak

gurgle


----------



## SINC

glues


----------



## Kazak

deluge


----------



## SINC

lunged


----------



## Kazak

lounge


----------



## SINC

young


----------



## Kazak

yang


----------



## SINC

yanks


----------



## Kazak

knap


----------



## SINC

punks


----------



## Kazak

puny


----------



## SINC

spun


----------



## Kazak

pound


----------



## screature

noun


----------



## SINC

ounce


----------



## screature

neck


----------



## Kazak

waken


----------



## SINC

awakes


----------



## Kazak

awaken


----------



## SINC

wanes


----------



## Kazak

gnaw


----------



## Aurora

wants


----------



## Kazak

wanton


----------



## SINC

twang


----------



## Kazak

twain


----------



## SINC

saint


----------



## Kazak

tine


----------



## SINC

stone


----------



## Kazak

tonal


----------



## SINC

loans


----------



## Kazak

alone


----------



## SINC

neat


----------



## Kazak

want


----------



## SINC

twins


----------



## Kazak

newt


----------



## SINC

wants


----------



## Kazak

wanted


----------



## SINC

detain


----------



## Kazak

dental


----------



## SINC

talent


----------



## Kazak

talon


----------



## SINC

talent


----------



## Kazak

nettle


----------



## Kazak

latent


----------



## Aurora

enact


----------



## Kazak

lance


----------



## SINC

clear


----------



## Aurora

really


----------



## SINC

leery


----------



## Aurora

lyres


----------



## SINC

years


----------



## Kazak

ready


----------



## SINC

dreads


----------



## Kazak

bread


----------



## SINC

breeds


----------



## Aurora

beards


----------



## Kazak

dauber


----------



## SINC

radar


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> radar


Can't figure out the progression from dauber to radar?


----------



## Kazak

Well, it's tenuous, eMacMan, but a few of us have decided to just roll with the occasional glitch, since no one is going to intentionally break the chain.

errand


----------



## SINC

Yep, my bad, sorry guys.

randy


----------



## Kazak

adorn


----------



## Aurora

grand


----------



## Kazak

wrang


----------



## SINC

wring


----------



## Aurora

bring


----------



## Kazak

binge


----------



## SINC

hinge


----------



## Kazak

night


----------



## SINC

height


----------



## SINC

bump, I know kazak posted last evening, but it will not show up. Hopefully this will bump it along??


----------



## Aurora

weight


----------



## SINC

thigh


----------



## Kazak

Is that happening again for you, SINC? It hasn't happened to me in a few weeks. I could see my post and yours after mine right away.

girth


----------



## SINC

ring

Happily, not any more.


----------



## Kazak

going


----------



## SINC

gongs


----------



## Kazak

grog


----------



## SINC

grope


----------



## Kazak

roping


----------



## SINC

prying


----------



## Aurora

crying


----------



## SINC

cringe


----------



## Aurora

ginger


----------



## SINC

******


----------



## Kazak

grind


----------



## SINC

drinks


----------



## Aurora

kinder


----------



## Kazak

danker


----------



## Aurora

dream


----------



## SINC

mean


----------



## Aurora

meaty


----------



## SINC

smear


----------



## Kazak

army


----------



## SINC

smart


----------



## Kazak

market


----------



## SINC

marked


----------



## JoshMacUa

framed


----------



## SINC

drape


----------



## Aurora

dream


----------



## Kazak

murder


----------



## Aurora

drums


----------



## SINC

smut


----------



## Aurora

stuff


----------



## SINC

fast


----------



## Kazak

fate


----------



## Aurora

safer


----------



## Kazak

feral


----------



## screature

leafs


----------



## Kazak

fleet


----------



## SINC

sleet


----------



## Aurora

slate


----------



## Kazak

alter


----------



## Aurora

trail


----------



## Kazak

grail


----------



## SINC

grain


----------



## Aurora

range


----------



## SINC

ganges


----------



## Kazak

angel


----------



## SINC

glands


----------



## Kazak

glade


----------



## SINC

glued


----------



## Kazak

dual


----------



## Aurora

luai


----------



## Kazak

maul


----------



## SINC

mail


----------



## Aurora

small


----------



## Kazak

mallet


----------



## Aurora

lament


----------



## Kazak

melon


----------



## SINC

moles


----------



## Kazak

limo


----------



## SINC

lions


----------



## Kazak

foil


----------



## Aurora

offal


----------



## Kazak

loafer


----------



## Aurora

floor


----------



## SINC

floods


----------



## Kazak

Floyd (which one's Pink?)


----------



## Aurora

dolly


----------



## Kazak

doily


----------



## SINC

boil


----------



## Kazak

Libra (like me)


----------



## SINC

rabid


----------



## Kazak

bridle


----------



## SINC

bridal


----------



## Kazak

balder (what I am slowly getting)


----------



## SINC

brads


----------



## Kazak

broad


----------



## SINC

boars


----------



## Aurora

brass


----------



## SINC

bases


----------



## Kazak

able


----------



## SINC

bled


----------



## Aurora

breed


----------



## SINC

reeds


----------



## Kazak

reader


----------



## SINC

dread


----------



## Kazak

addled


----------



## SINC

saddle


----------



## Kazak

adder


----------



## Aurora

udder


----------



## SINC

druid


----------



## Aurora

rudder


----------



## Kazak

ruddy


----------



## Aurora

dray


----------



## SINC

years


----------



## Kazak

yearly


----------



## SINC

pearly


----------



## Aurora

partly


----------



## Kazak

pertly


----------



## SINC

taper


----------



## SINC

Post to try and bump my submission onto the menu screen. That worked. Previously only Kazak's post was stuck.


----------



## Kazak

plate

(Weird that you keep having that problem, SINC.)


----------



## SINC

later

Yeah, not sure why it picks my posts to hang on, but whatever.


----------



## Kazak

rappel


----------



## Aurora

apples


----------



## Kazak

apply


----------



## SINC

pappy


----------



## Kazak

poppy


----------



## SINC

popeye


----------



## Aurora

props


----------



## Aurora

Now I have the problem of my post not showing.
By the way, it is 'props'


----------



## SINC

Glad to know it is not just me. 

ropes


----------



## Aurora

sperm


----------



## SINC

prams


----------



## Kazak

prom


----------



## SINC

mores


----------



## Kazak

amore


----------



## Aurora

morals


----------



## SINC

rails


----------



## Aurora

slain


----------



## Kazak

kiln


----------



## Aurora

slick


----------



## SINC

slice


----------



## Kazak

lichen


----------



## SINC

*****


----------



## Aurora

clink


----------



## SINC

nails


----------



## Kazak

alien


----------



## SINC

snails


----------



## screature

mails


----------



## Aurora

tamil


----------



## Kazak

Latin


----------



## SINC

tinsel


----------



## Kazak

style


----------



## SINC

tykes


----------



## Aurora

pesky


----------



## SINC

speaks


----------



## Aurora

leaks


----------



## SINC

skates


----------



## Aurora

slates


----------



## SINC

tails


----------



## Kazak

toil


----------



## SINC

spoil


----------



## Kazak

ploy


----------



## SINC

plops


----------



## Aurora

slippy


----------



## Kazak

polyp


----------



## Aurora

poppy
(How appropriate is that?)


----------



## SINC

poop


----------



## Kazak

photo


----------



## Aurora

tooth


----------



## Kazak

troth


----------



## SINC

throw


----------



## Kazak

whorl


----------



## SINC

hurl


----------



## Kazak

lunch


----------



## keels

cinch


----------



## Kazak

clench


----------



## SINC

leach


----------



## Kazak

Celt


----------



## SINC

left


----------



## bse5150

feet


----------



## SINC

fetal


----------



## Kazak

lefty


----------



## SINC

teflon


----------



## Kazak

flout


----------



## SINC

flours


----------



## Kazak

floor


----------



## SINC

roofs


----------



## Kazak

afro


----------



## SINC

frost


----------



## Kazak

fret


----------



## SINC

flare


----------



## Kazak

flyer


----------



## SINC

yearly


----------



## Kazak

pearly


----------



## SINC

spear


----------



## Kazak

rapier


----------



## SINC

praise


----------



## Aurora

prose


----------



## SINC

serape


----------



## Kazak

seraph


----------



## SINC

parses


----------



## Kazak

repast


----------



## Aurora

stared


----------



## SINC

strap


----------



## Aurora

parity


----------



## Kazak

payer


----------



## SINC

prater


----------



## Kazak

tramp


----------



## SINC

pantry


----------



## Kazak

nappy


----------



## SINC

pans


----------



## Kazak

nape


----------



## SINC

preens


----------



## Kazak

opener


----------



## SINC

prune


----------



## bse5150

prude


----------



## Kazak

drudge


----------



## SINC

grudge


----------



## Kazak

rigged


----------



## SINC

wriggle


----------



## Kazak

SINC said:


> wriggle


Well, it's seven letters, but I'm okay with that. Thousands of new words become possible.

niggler


----------



## Aurora

bring


----------



## SINC

Kazak said:


> Well, it's seven letters, but I'm okay with that. Thousands of new words become possible.
> 
> niggler


Damn, I did it again, sorry.

******


----------



## Kazak

ingot


----------



## SINC

gotten


----------



## Aurora

tango


----------



## SINC

twang


----------



## Kazak

wanted


----------



## SINC

wands


----------



## bse5150

sands


----------



## Aurora

scan


----------



## Kazak

clean


----------



## SINC

So you did:

leans


----------



## Kazak

Beat you to the buzzer there, SINC.


----------



## bse5150

beans


----------



## Aurora

snore


----------



## Kazak

Ack, this is confusing. I'm going to go with "beans" as the last post.

wane


----------



## SINC

Agreed, there were two letter changes prior to that.

swale


----------



## Kazak

welt


----------



## SINC

pelts


----------



## Kazak

pallet


----------



## Aurora

cleat


----------



## Kazak

cleft


----------



## SINC

fleet


----------



## Kazak

effete


----------



## SINC

effect


----------



## Aurora

affect


----------



## Kazak

taffy


----------



## Aurora

stay


----------



## SINC

tryst


----------



## Aurora

strut


----------



## SINC

trout


----------



## Aurora

route


----------



## SINC

rooter


----------



## Kazak

terror


----------



## SINC

roars


----------



## Kazak

arrow


----------



## Aurora

wary


----------



## SINC

swarm


----------



## Kazak

warmer


----------



## SINC

remark


----------



## Kazak

market


----------



## Aurora

crate


----------



## SINC

grated


----------



## Aurora

target


----------



## Kazak

attar


----------



## bse5150

atari


----------



## Kazak

Qatar


----------



## SINC

avatar


----------



## Kazak

cravat


----------



## SINC

track


----------



## Kazak

rocket


----------



## SINC

pocket


----------



## bse5150

socket


----------



## SINC

socks


----------



## Aurora

rocks


----------



## Kazak

rocky


----------



## SINC

frocks


----------



## Kazak

Corfu


----------



## SINC

forces


----------



## Aurora

scored


----------



## Kazak

dicer


----------



## SINC

cerise


----------



## Kazak

recipe


----------



## SINC

crepes


----------



## Kazak

pierce


----------



## SINC

prick


----------



## bse5150

trick


----------



## SINC

chit


----------



## Kazak

chill


----------



## SINC

hilt


----------



## Kazak

thole


----------



## SINC

lethal


----------



## Kazak

halter


----------



## SINC

wreath


----------



## Kazak

write


----------



## Aurora

wired


----------



## SINC

wren


----------



## Kazak

newel


----------



## Aurora

lewd
Congrats on the 9k posts Kazak


----------



## Kazak

baled


----------



## SINC

bland


----------



## Aurora

bandy


----------



## Kazak

many


----------



## SINC

mynah


----------



## Kazak

hammy


----------



## SINC

sham


----------



## bse5150

shaw


----------



## SINC

waves


----------



## Kazak

avowed


----------



## Aurora

weaved


----------



## SINC

saved


----------



## Aurora

seared


----------



## SINC

spear


----------



## Kazak

Sparta


----------



## SINC

trapse


----------



## Kazak

parent


----------



## Aurora

prance


----------



## SINC

cranes


----------



## Kazak

recant


----------



## SINC

train


----------



## Kazak

inert


----------



## SINC

reins


----------



## bse5150

rains


----------



## SINC

snails


----------



## Aurora

slant


----------



## SINC

lent


----------



## Aurora

meant


----------



## Kazak

tamer


----------



## Aurora

teams


----------



## SINC

smarts


----------



## bse5150

farts


----------



## Kazak

rafted


----------



## SINC

rafter


----------



## Aurora

farmer


----------



## Kazak

merry


----------



## Aurora

rhymed


----------



## Kazak

myrrh


----------



## Aurora

army


----------



## SINC

many


----------



## Kazak

manic


----------



## SINC

panics


----------



## Aurora

spank


----------



## bse5150

prank


----------



## SINC

prance


----------



## Aurora

cramp


----------



## SINC

camps


----------



## Aurora

smack


----------



## Kazak

muck


----------



## SINC

f, uh no, guess not. 

scum


----------



## Aurora

musk


----------



## Kazak

murky


----------



## Aurora

quirky


----------



## SINC

quick


----------



## Kazak

quip


----------



## SINC

quiz


----------



## tilt

Quiche


----------



## Kazak

chief

(nice to see you again, tilt)


----------



## bse5150

thief


----------



## SINC

fief


----------



## Kazak

tiff


----------



## screature

toff


----------



## SINC

float


----------



## Kazak

tallow


----------



## tilt

Allow

Thank you Kazak - nice to be back


----------



## SINC

No letter change there tilt. 

talon


----------



## Kazak

alone


----------



## tilt

Loner 

(Sorry SINC, I misunderstood the rules to include just the removal of a letter too. My mistake.)


----------



## SINC

No sweat tilt, I too have done the same! 

logger


----------



## bse5150

logged


----------



## Aurora

globe


----------



## SINC

globs


----------



## Kazak

Balrog


----------



## screature

along


----------



## Aurora

bong


----------



## SINC

bring


----------



## Aurora

brine


----------



## screature

near


----------



## SINC

tears


----------



## screature

smears


----------



## Kazak

ramen


----------



## SINC

mentor


----------



## Aurora

enter


----------



## bse5150

centre


----------



## SINC

^ 

No letter change, just one added. 

teens


----------



## Aurora

steer


----------



## SINC

retire


----------



## Aurora

trite


----------



## SINC

triple


----------



## Kazak

petal


----------



## SINC

spade


----------



## Kazak

depart


----------



## SINC

drapes


----------



## Aurora

dapper


----------



## SINC

apple


----------



## Kazak

people


----------



## SINC

leper


----------



## Kazak

prole


----------



## SINC

probes


----------



## Aurora

proves


----------



## SINC

vipers


----------



## Aurora

sieve


----------



## SINC

vices


----------



## Aurora

lice


----------



## SINC

clean


----------



## Kazak

uncle


----------



## SINC

jungle


----------



## Kazak

.


----------



## Kazak

Let's try that again:

angel


----------



## SINC

ganged


----------



## Kazak

angled


----------



## Aurora

glands


----------



## SINC

elands


----------



## Aurora

damsel


----------



## SINC

sedan


----------



## Kazak

edam


----------



## SINC

madam


----------



## Kazak

maid


----------



## SINC

dame


----------



## Aurora

dared


----------



## SINC

dreams


----------



## Kazak

merde


----------



## SINC

murder


----------



## Kazak

udder


----------



## SINC

drug


----------



## Aurora

drums


----------



## Kazak

dram


----------



## Aurora

mars


----------



## SINC

smack


----------



## Kazak

muck


----------



## SINC

puck


----------



## bse5150

tuck


----------



## SINC

stick


----------



## Aurora

tacks


----------



## SINC

stakes


----------



## Aurora

cakes


----------



## Kazak

acne


----------



## SINC

scone


----------



## Kazak

coney


----------



## SINC

money


----------



## Kazak

Nimoy


----------



## SINC

limo


----------



## Aurora

logic


----------



## SINC

loin


----------



## Kazak

pinel


----------



## SINC

plains


----------



## bse5150

slain


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> plains





bse5150 said:


> slain


^

No letter change

slant


----------



## Kazak

tuna


----------



## Aurora

tans


----------



## SINC

snaps


----------



## Kazak

pant


----------



## SINC

prate


----------



## Kazak

temper


----------



## SINC

tamper


----------



## Kazak

permit


----------



## Aurora

tepid


----------



## SINC

depths


----------



## Kazak

death


----------



## SINC

dear


----------



## Kazak

radar


----------



## Aurora

drear


----------



## SINC

ready


----------



## Kazak

early


----------



## Aurora

rally


----------



## Kazak

allure


----------



## SINC

rural


----------



## Kazak

aural


----------



## SINC

walrus


----------



## Aurora

swirl


----------



## Kazak

whirl


----------



## SINC

hurl


----------



## Kazak

Ruhr


----------



## SINC

hurts


----------



## Kazak

thrum


----------



## Aurora

mirth


----------



## SINC

thirst


----------



## Kazak

thirty


----------



## SINC

tryst


----------



## Kazak

ratty


----------



## SINC

attire


----------



## Aurora

trail


----------



## SINC

tailed


----------



## Aurora

latte


----------



## bse5150

later


----------



## Aurora

barter


----------



## SINC

tapers


----------



## screature

staple


----------



## SINC

please


----------



## screature

leased


----------



## SINC

seals


----------



## Aurora

sleaze


----------



## Kazak

blaze


----------



## SINC

zebras


----------



## Aurora

brazen


----------



## SINC

brake


----------



## Aurora

brick


----------



## Kazak

kick


----------



## SINC

stick


----------



## Aurora

stink


----------



## SINC

sting


----------



## Aurora

stint


----------



## SINC

taint


----------



## Aurora

satin


----------



## SINC

stint


----------



## Aurora

stunt


----------



## SINC

stent (I have two)


----------



## Aurora

tenth


----------



## Kazak

tenet


----------



## SINC

nets


----------



## Joewilliamsca

Pets


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aurora

spats


----------



## Kazak

pate


----------



## SINC

traps


----------



## bse5150

trips


----------



## SINC

spite


----------



## bse5150

spits


----------



## SINC

spots


----------



## Kazak

atop


----------



## SINC

spats


----------



## Aurora

spans


----------



## SINC

spade


----------



## Aurora

fades


----------



## SINC

faces


----------



## Aurora

paces


----------



## SINC

caped


----------



## Aurora

peace


----------



## SINC

crepe


----------



## Aurora

crease


----------



## SINC

scream


----------



## bse5150

creamy


----------



## SINC

reams


----------



## Kazak

area


----------



## SINC

reach


----------



## Aurora

share


----------



## SINC

sheer


----------



## bse5150

sheet


----------



## SINC

shed


----------



## Aurora

sled


----------



## SINC

sleep


----------



## Joewilliamsca

Bleep


----------



## bse5150

bleed


----------



## SINC

bell


----------



## Kazak

Billy


----------



## SINC

silly


----------



## bse5150

willy


----------



## SINC

wile


----------



## bse5150

file


----------



## SINC

fleas


----------



## Kazak

flee


----------



## SINC

glee


----------



## Kazak

glen


----------



## bse5150

lend


----------



## SINC

dealt


----------



## Kazak

trade


----------



## SINC

trapse


----------



## Kazak

Paris


----------



## SINC

risk


----------



## Kazak

rick


----------



## Aurora

crack


----------



## SINC

racks


----------



## Aurora

sacks


----------



## Kazak

cake


----------



## Aurora

aches


----------



## bse5150

chest


----------



## SINC

starch


----------



## Kazak

torch


----------



## SINC

chores


----------



## Kazak

choir


----------



## bse5150

choice


----------



## SINC

voice


----------



## Kazak

victor


----------



## SINC

court


----------



## Kazak

truck


----------



## SINC

tracks


----------



## Kazak

tacky


----------



## SINC

sticky


----------



## bse5150

stuck


----------



## SINC

crust


----------



## Kazak

crud


----------



## Aurora

crumb


----------



## SINC

rumbas


----------



## Kazak

barium


----------



## SINC

braid


----------



## Kazak

rapid


----------



## Aurora

drape


----------



## Kazak

pardon


----------



## SINC

droop


----------



## Aurora

troop


----------



## Kazak

poorly


----------



## SINC

proof


----------



## Aurora

porous


----------



## SINC

prose


----------



## Kazak

ropy


----------



## SINC

privy


----------



## Aurora

viper


----------



## bse5150

period


----------



## SINC

pries


----------



## bse5150

fries


----------



## SINC

friend


----------



## Aurora

fender


----------



## SINC

defend


----------



## Kazak

deafen


----------



## SINC

defeat


----------



## Kazak

.


----------



## Kazak

feared


----------



## SINC

reader


----------



## groovetube

Reefer


----------



## SINC

Always the drugs. :roll eyes:

freed


----------



## Kazak

freer


----------



## SINC

rear


----------



## Kazak

error


----------



## SINC

roar


----------



## Aurora

roach


----------



## SINC

chars


----------



## bse5150

chaps


----------



## SINC

peach


----------



## Aurora

parch


----------



## Kazak

chair


----------



## Aurora

rack


----------



## SINC

wreck


----------



## Aurora

crews


----------



## SINC

scream


----------



## Aurora

camera


----------



## SINC

crams


----------



## Aurora

smack


----------



## SINC

case


----------



## Aurora

bases


----------



## SINC

sabre


----------



## Kazak

brave


----------



## SINC

brake


----------



## Kazak

biker


----------



## SINC

Kiev


----------



## bse5150

sieve


----------



## SINC

veins


----------



## Aurora

seven


----------



## screature

never


----------



## Aurora

veer


----------



## screature

Aurora said:


> veer


Woops, no letter changed just the n was dropped...

word in play is:

never


----------



## Aurora

sorry 'bout that
beer


----------



## screature

reefs


----------



## Kazak

freeze


----------



## Aurora

refer


----------



## bse5150

<deleted>


----------



## Aurora

Sorry. post #4695 had this.
The operative word is still 
refer


----------



## SINC

freed


----------



## Kazak

defray


----------



## SINC

framed


----------



## Aurora

draft


----------



## bse5150

craft


----------



## Aurora

carafe


----------



## Kazak

fracas


----------



## SINC

carts


----------



## Kazak

actor


----------



## SINC

traces


----------



## Kazak

tract


----------



## SINC

attire


----------



## Aurora

retail


----------



## SINC

lentil


----------



## Kazak

millet


----------



## bse5150

miller


----------



## Aurora

tiller


----------



## Kazak

title


----------



## Aurora

elicit


----------



## SINC

cities


----------



## Kazak

trice


----------



## SINC

celtic


----------



## Kazak

tiler


----------



## SINC

relate


----------



## Kazak

taper


----------



## screature

paper


----------



## SINC

drape


----------



## screature

pears


----------



## Kazak

Reaper


----------



## Aurora

sears


----------



## SINC

preen


----------



## Aurora

ripen


----------



## SINC

pride


----------



## Aurora

deride


----------



## SINC

deeds


----------



## screature

duds


----------



## bse5150

dude


----------



## SINC

eddy


----------



## Kazak

delay


----------



## Aurora

ladle


----------



## Kazak

alder


----------



## SINC

learns


----------



## Aurora

nearly


----------



## Kazak

really


----------



## Aurora

yeller


----------



## SINC

teller


----------



## Aurora

resell


----------



## SINC

lease


----------



## Kazak

laze


----------



## SINC

hazes


----------



## Aurora

shared


----------



## bse5150

shamed


----------



## screature

mashes


----------



## SINC

shamed


----------



## screature

mashes (deja vu)


----------



## SINC

smears


----------



## screature

fears


----------



## SINC

rears


----------



## Aurora

reams


----------



## Kazak

army


----------



## SINC

merry


----------



## Kazak

creamy


----------



## SINC

reams


----------



## Kazak

dreamy


----------



## SINC

drama


----------



## Aurora

karma


----------



## Kazak

armada


----------



## SINC

dramas


----------



## Aurora

smear


----------



## Kazak

harmed


----------



## Aurora

hammer


----------



## bse5150

gamer


----------



## Aurora

merge


----------



## SINC

german


----------



## bse5150

herman


----------



## SINC

manger


----------



## screature

ranger


----------



## Aurora

errant


----------



## Kazak

rerun


----------



## SINC

herd


----------



## Aurora

rubber


----------



## Kazak

berry


----------



## Aurora

brew


----------



## SINC

wrens


----------



## Aurora

swear


----------



## SINC

spears


----------



## Kazak

pearl


----------



## Aurora

leaps


----------



## SINC

flaps


----------



## Kazak

flop


----------



## Aurora

flows


----------



## SINC

show


----------



## bse5150

shot


----------



## Aurora

shirt


----------



## SINC

chits


----------



## Aurora

thick


----------



## SINC

hicks


----------



## Kazak

chic


----------



## SINC

chip


----------



## screature

hips


----------



## Aurora

shim


----------



## SINC

mash


----------



## Aurora

charm


----------



## SINC

marshy


----------



## Aurora

hardy


----------



## Kazak

hairy


----------



## Aurora

rainy


----------



## SINC

grains


----------



## Kazak

arming


----------



## Aurora

caring


----------



## SINC

raging


----------



## bse5150

paging


----------



## SINC

pagan


----------



## Aurora

again


----------



## SINC

gainly


----------



## bse5150

mainly


----------



## SINC

lyme


----------



## bse5150

Rhyme


----------



## SINC

homey


----------



## Kazak

honey


----------



## SINC

phones


----------



## Aurora

phoney


----------



## Aurora

Sorry. This thread is screwing up again.


----------



## SINC

pylon


----------



## bse5150

nylon


----------



## SINC

holy


----------



## Kazak

only


----------



## SINC

lions


----------



## bse5150

leons


----------



## Kazak

lemon


----------



## SINC

models


----------



## bse5150

modal


----------



## SINC

doom


----------



## Aurora

dome


----------



## SINC

media


----------



## Kazak

medium


----------



## SINC

dummy


----------



## Kazak

muddy


----------



## SINC

duty


----------



## Aurora

dust


----------



## Kazak

doubt


----------



## bse5150

donut


----------



## Aurora

futon


----------



## SINC

fonts


----------



## Kazak

foot


----------



## SINC

floor


----------



## Aurora

fools


----------



## SINC

sloops


----------



## Aurora

slope


----------



## SINC

please


----------



## Aurora

staple


----------



## Kazak

apple


----------



## SINC

people


----------



## bse5150

poop


----------



## SINC

props


----------



## Aurora

spore


----------



## Kazak

trope


----------



## SINC

trapse


----------



## Kazak

penta


----------



## SINC

spent


----------



## Aurora

tense


----------



## SINC

stent


----------



## Aurora

attend


----------



## SINC

trend


----------



## Kazak

detour


----------



## SINC

soured


----------



## bse5150

hours


----------



## SINC

sours


----------



## Kazak

roué


----------



## SINC

routes


----------



## Kazak

trout


----------



## SINC

trusts


----------



## Aurora

crusts


----------



## Kazak

truck


----------



## SINC

rock


----------



## Kazak

orca


----------



## Aurora

crock


----------



## Kazak

rococo


----------



## Aurora

coors


----------



## bse5150

doors


----------



## Aurora

droop


----------



## SINC

drools


----------



## Aurora

sloop


----------



## bse5150

loopy


----------



## Aurora

spool


----------



## SINC

loose


----------



## Aurora

soul


----------



## Kazak

lour


----------



## SINC

rouse


----------



## bse5150

louse


----------



## Aurora

souse


----------



## Kazak

Euro


----------



## SINC

roped


----------



## Aurora

pride


----------



## SINC

drapes


----------



## Kazak

Pedro


----------



## SINC

drones


----------



## Kazak

rondo


----------



## bse5150

condo


----------



## SINC

door


----------



## Kazak

road


----------



## bse5150

toad


----------



## SINC

goats


----------



## Kazak

maggot


----------



## SINC

groat


----------



## bse5150

throat


----------



## SINC

threat


----------



## Aurora

wrath


----------



## SINC

rather


----------



## Aurora

archer


----------



## SINC

chart


----------



## Aurora

hack


----------



## SINC

chaps


----------



## Kazak

cheap


----------



## bse5150

cheat


----------



## Kazak

acre


----------



## SINC

scream


----------



## Aurora

marks


----------



## SINC

smarts


----------



## Aurora

master


----------



## SINC

steams


----------



## Aurora

smears


----------



## SINC

dreams


----------



## Kazak

drama


----------



## Aurora

arid


----------



## bse5150

ride


----------



## Aurora

grief


----------



## Kazak

fried


----------



## SINC

drives


----------



## bse5150

droves


----------



## SINC

overt


----------



## bse5150

cover


----------



## Kazak

coven


----------



## SINC

venice


----------



## bse5150

vixen


----------



## SINC

vines


----------



## Kazak

evil


----------



## SINC

life


----------



## Aurora

felt


----------



## SINC

flats


----------



## Aurora

steal


----------



## SINC

leads


----------



## Kazak

laden


----------



## SINC

dialed


----------



## bse5150

dialer


----------



## SINC

rails


----------



## bse5150

nails


----------



## SINC

slim


----------



## Aurora

mitts


----------



## SINC

times


----------



## Aurora

smote


----------



## SINC

totem


----------



## Aurora

stoat


----------



## SINC

soap


----------



## Aurora

post


----------



## SINC

frost


----------



## Kazak

forte


----------



## bse5150

torte


----------



## Aurora

treat


----------



## bse5150

great


----------



## Aurora

grant


----------



## SINC

gators


----------



## bse5150

gates


----------



## Aurora

stags


----------



## SINC

gasps


----------



## Kazak

page


----------



## SINC

pagan


----------



## Aurora

pangs


----------



## SINC

spans


----------



## Aurora

snips


----------



## Kazak

pine


----------



## Kazak

SINC said:


> pagan


Too bad this didn't come up Saturday.


----------



## Aurora

spire


----------



## Kazak

ripen


----------



## Aurora

primer


----------



## SINC

primes


----------



## Kazak

pram


----------



## Aurora

trap


----------



## SINC

plait


----------



## Aurora

paltry


----------



## Kazak

altar


----------



## SINC

trails


----------



## Aurora

slant


----------



## SINC

stalls


----------



## Aurora

tassel


----------



## Kazak

elate


----------



## SINC

slates


----------



## Kazak

alert


----------



## SINC

really


----------



## Kazak

leery


----------



## SINC

reels


----------



## Aurora

sleepy


----------



## SINC

leaps


----------



## Kazak

pallet


----------



## SINC

pullet


----------



## Kazak

gullet


----------



## Aurora

guest


----------



## SINC

ouest


----------



## Aurora

souse


----------



## SINC

sours


----------



## Kazak

hour


----------



## SINC

shore


----------



## Aurora

chore


----------



## Kazak

roach


----------



## Aurora

poach


----------



## Kazak

champ


----------



## Aurora

clamp


----------



## SINC

clams


----------



## Aurora

small


----------



## SINC

lamas


----------



## Aurora

malts


----------



## SINC

stales


----------



## Aurora

tasers


----------



## SINC

tassel


----------



## Aurora

sleet


----------



## SINC

teals


----------



## Aurora

taste


----------



## SINC

pastes


----------



## Kazak

petal


----------



## Aurora

lapel


----------



## SINC

apples


----------



## Aurora

please


----------



## SINC

leases


----------



## Aurora

meals


----------



## SINC

smelts


----------



## Kazak

metal


----------



## SINC

staled


----------



## Aurora

salad


----------



## SINC

dales


----------



## Kazak

delay


----------



## Aurora

leads


----------



## SINC

spades


----------



## Kazak

padre


----------



## SINC

dreams


----------



## Aurora

smears


----------



## Kazak

armed


----------



## SINC

demand


----------



## Aurora

banded


----------



## SINC

landed


----------



## Kazak

dazed


----------



## Aurora

added


----------



## SINC

doddle


----------



## Aurora

oddly


----------



## SINC

dolly


----------



## Kazak

brolly


----------



## bse5150

trolly


----------



## SINC

trolls


----------



## Aurora

solar


----------



## SINC

larks


----------



## Kazak

krall


----------



## SINC

rally


----------



## Kazak

caller


----------



## SINC

scales


----------



## Aurora

slack


----------



## SINC

licks


----------



## Aurora

slink


----------



## screature

kink


----------



## Kazak

knock


----------



## bse5150

knack


----------



## screature

nick


----------



## SINC

snack


----------



## screature

tack


----------



## SINC

catch


----------



## Kazak

itch


----------



## SINC

chats


----------



## Aurora

stack


----------



## bse5150

stick


----------



## Aurora

stink


----------



## SINC

knots


----------



## Kazak

Tonka


----------



## SINC

Kanata


----------



## Aurora

natal


----------



## bse5150

talon


----------



## Kazak

allot


----------



## SINC

taller


----------



## Aurora

laser


----------



## bse5150

taser


----------



## Aurora

stars


----------



## SINC

tears


----------



## Kazak

taro


----------



## SINC

toast


----------



## Kazak

tort


----------



## SINC

strut


----------



## bse5150

strum


----------



## Kazak

term


----------



## SINC

mirth


----------



## Kazak

third


----------



## Aurora

ditch


----------



## SINC

bitch


----------



## Kazak

blotch


----------



## SINC

bloat


----------



## Aurora

float


----------



## SINC

flout


----------



## Aurora

flour


----------



## SINC

flora


----------



## Aurora

polar


----------



## bse5150

molar


----------



## Kazak

mural


----------



## SINC

rural


----------



## bse5150

ruler


----------



## SINC

leer


----------



## Kazak

.


----------



## Kazak

rely


----------



## SINC

rally


----------



## bse5150

sally


----------



## SINC

salty


----------



## Kazak

tray


----------



## Aurora

Rants


----------



## SINC

store


----------



## Kazak

wrote


----------



## SINC

rotten


----------



## Aurora

enter


----------



## SINC

mentor


----------



## Kazak

meteor


----------



## Aurora

tremor


----------



## SINC

mortar


----------



## Aurora

mortal


----------



## bse5150

portal


----------



## SINC

talon


----------



## Kazak

flan


----------



## Aurora

clans


----------



## SINC

slants


----------



## Aurora

stars


----------



## SINC

stats


----------



## bse5150

stays


----------



## Aurora

assay


----------



## Kazak

away


----------



## Aurora

yawls


----------



## bse5150

yawns


----------



## SINC

wanes


----------



## Aurora

wines


----------



## SINC

snide


----------



## Kazak

.


----------



## Kazak

endive


----------



## SINC

video


----------



## Aurora

devil


----------



## Kazak

livery


----------



## Aurora

virile


----------



## SINC

lever


----------



## Aurora

revere


----------



## bse5150

severe


----------



## Aurora

sewer


----------



## Kazak

wear


----------



## SINC

reams


----------



## Aurora

spear


----------



## bse5150

bears


----------



## Aurora

reason


----------



## bse5150

season


----------



## SINC

salons


----------



## Kazak

Lando (Calrissian)


----------



## SINC

bland


----------



## Aurora

blanch


----------



## bse5150

blank


----------



## Aurora

lanky


----------



## bse5150

cranky


----------



## Aurora

crane


----------



## SINC

rancid


----------



## Kazak

Drano (not Calrissian)


----------



## SINC

rancor


----------



## Kazak

anchor


----------



## SINC

chord


----------



## Kazak

horde


----------



## SINC

shores


----------



## bse5150

chores


----------



## Kazak

choir


----------



## Aurora

hair


----------



## Kazak

jihad


----------



## Aurora

^^good one Kazak

jail


----------



## SINC

lairs


----------



## Kazak

Aurora said:


> ^^good one Kazak


Thank you.

aerial


----------



## SINC

derail


----------



## Aurora

larder


----------



## Kazak

ardor


----------



## Macfury

radio


----------



## Kazak

nadir


----------



## Macfury

durian


----------



## SINC

during


----------



## Macfury

ginsu


----------



## Aurora

angus


----------



## SINC

gains


----------



## Kazak

aping


----------



## Macfury

pagan


----------



## Kazak

agape


----------



## Macfury

parge


----------



## Kazak

grope


----------



## SINC

gripes


----------



## Kazak

pride


----------



## SINC

drives


----------



## bse5150

droves


----------



## SINC

votes


----------



## bse5150

totes


----------



## Macfury

testy


----------



## SINC

tryst


----------



## Macfury

satyr


----------



## Kazak

bray


----------



## Macfury

zebra


----------



## SINC

rebate


----------



## Macfury

baster


----------



## Kazak

Hmm. No seven letter words, eh? Okay.

beater


----------



## Macfury

Close, but no cigar!

repeat


----------



## bse5150

retreat


----------



## SINC

bse5150 said:


> retreat


^

7 letters, so . . .



Macfury said:


> Close, but no cigar!
> 
> repeat


preen


----------



## Macfury

repent


----------



## Aurora

tureen


----------



## SINC

. LOL!. I will leave it alone for a while!


----------



## Aurora

entire


----------



## Kazak

reign


----------



## SINC

neighs


----------



## bse5150

sleighs


----------



## Kazak

night (from neighs; sleighs being a seven-letter word)


----------



## screature

tight


----------



## SINC

rights


----------



## Kazak

eight


----------



## SINC

sleigh


----------



## Kazak

Hegel


----------



## SINC

gleems


----------



## Kazak

legume


----------



## SINC

muggle


----------



## Aurora

bulge


----------



## SINC

bungle


----------



## Aurora

uncle


----------



## SINC

clench


----------



## Aurora

lunch


----------



## Kazak

churn (after lunch)


----------



## Aurora

bunch


----------



## SINC

branch


----------



## Aurora

brunch


----------



## Kazak

churl


----------



## bse5150

church


----------



## Kazak

hutch


----------



## SINC

crutch


----------



## Aurora

crush


----------



## Kazak

crouch


----------



## SINC

crunch


----------



## Aurora

lunch


----------



## Kazak

hulk


----------



## SINC

hauls


----------



## bse5150

mauls


----------



## Aurora

slums


----------



## Kazak

mull


----------



## Aurora

small


----------



## SINC

mallow


----------



## bse5150

swallow


----------



## SINC

^

7 letters

mellow


----------



## Kazak

below


----------



## SINC

fellow


----------



## southnam

Fallow


----------



## bse5150

follow


----------



## Kazak

woolly


----------



## screature

lolly


----------



## Aurora

brolly


----------



## Kazak

broil


----------



## Aurora

oiler


----------



## SINC

tiller


----------



## Aurora

taller


----------



## SINC

early


----------



## Kazak

axle


----------



## screature

axes


----------



## Kazak

exact


----------



## Aurora

taxes


----------



## Kazak

taxi


----------



## SINC

tapir


----------



## Kazak

prate


----------



## SINC

grates


----------



## Aurora

target


----------



## SINC

greet


----------



## Aurora

reset


----------



## Kazak

tyre


----------



## SINC

treed


----------



## bse5150

greed


----------



## SINC

greens


----------



## Kazak

renege


----------



## SINC

genres


----------



## Aurora

snare


----------



## Kazak

nary


----------



## bse5150

vary


----------



## SINC

scary


----------



## Aurora

scram


----------



## SINC

stream


----------



## Kazak

metre


----------



## SINC

meets


----------



## Kazak

metier


----------



## SINC

timers


----------



## Aurora

remiss


----------



## Kazak

mired


----------



## Macfury

radium


----------



## SINC

radius


----------



## bse5150

radio


----------



## Kazak

aria


----------



## SINC

array


----------



## Kazak

Arran


----------



## SINC

rear


----------



## bse5150

bear


----------



## Macfury

board


----------



## SINC

breads


----------



## bse5150

threads


----------



## SINC

^

7 letters

ready


----------



## Macfury

diary


----------



## Aurora

radio


----------



## Macfury

domain


----------



## Kazak

Monday


----------



## SINC

demon


----------



## bse5150

nomad


----------



## SINC

madden


----------



## Kazak

denim


----------



## Macfury

midden


----------



## SINC

hidden


----------



## bse5150

ridden


----------



## SINC

deride


----------



## Aurora

dread


----------



## Macfury

adders


----------



## Kazak

dried


----------



## Aurora

eddy


----------



## Kazak

dryad


----------



## Macfury

roady


----------



## Aurora

too late


----------



## SINC

roads


----------



## Macfury

ardor


----------



## SINC

dormer


----------



## Kazak

Mordor


----------



## bse5150

bordor


----------



## Aurora

sp.


----------



## SINC

Not sure what that last one above is about, so:

order


----------



## Aurora

drove
Sinc, It was just that 'bordor' is not a word. This game would be easy if we could make up our own spelling. Just sayin'


----------



## SINC

Ah, I see, thanks for clarifying that.

verdes


----------



## Aurora

severe


----------



## Kazak

every


----------



## bse5150

several


----------



## SINC

^

7 letters (only 4, 5 or 6 allowed)

year


----------



## Aurora

pearl


----------



## SINC

leaps


----------



## Aurora

spear


----------



## Macfury

parge


----------



## bse5150

purge


----------



## Macfury

urgent


----------



## SINC

gentry


----------



## Kazak

rangy


----------



## SINC

tangy


----------



## Kazak

giant


----------



## Macfury

tangle


----------



## Kazak

gluten


----------



## Macfury

engulf


----------



## Aurora

flange


----------



## Kazak

bangle


----------



## SINC

gleans


----------



## Macfury

aglet


----------



## bse5150

gleams


----------



## SINC

Macfury said:


> aglet


bleats


----------



## Aurora

cleats


----------



## Macfury

lancet


----------



## Aurora

trance


----------



## Macfury

carton


----------



## SINC

trace


----------



## Aurora

crane


----------



## Macfury

arcane


----------



## Aurora

clear


----------



## Macfury

creel


----------



## SINC

leers


----------



## Aurora

sleet


----------



## bse5150

sheet


----------



## Aurora

haste


----------



## SINC

shames


----------



## Aurora

shares


----------



## SINC

sharp


----------



## Macfury

pasha


----------



## SINC

shapes


----------



## Kazak

peach


----------



## Macfury

apache


----------



## SINC

cache


----------



## Kazak

accede


----------



## SINC

ceded


----------



## Kazak

eddy


----------



## SINC

ready


----------



## Macfury

dreamy


----------



## Aurora

armada


----------



## Macfury

maraud


----------



## SINC

radium


----------



## Macfury

myriad


----------



## SINC

randy


----------



## Macfury

dinar


----------



## SINC

drinks


----------



## Aurora

grins


----------



## Macfury

singer


----------



## Aurora

surge


----------



## SINC

grudge


----------



## Macfury

tugged


----------



## SINC

gutted


----------



## Kazak

touted


----------



## SINC

trout


----------



## bse5150

grout


----------



## Aurora

grouse


----------



## Macfury

sugar


----------



## SINC

souse


----------



## Kazak

I think Macfury buzzed in first, SINC.

ragout


----------



## SINC

So he did. 

grouts


----------



## Aurora

trout


----------



## Macfury

utter


----------



## Aurora

return


----------



## SINC

neuter


----------



## Macfury

burner


----------



## SINC

brunt


----------



## Kazak

tuber


----------



## SINC

tribes


----------



## Kazak

litre


----------



## Macfury

titre


----------



## bse5150

retire


----------



## SINC

steer


----------



## Kazak

treed


----------



## bse5150

greed


----------



## Kazak

gird


----------



## SINC

birds


----------



## Macfury

debris


----------



## SINC

breeds


----------



## Kazak

derby


----------



## bse5150

birdy


----------



## screature

ribs


----------



## bse5150

bids


----------



## SINC

bodes


----------



## Aurora

despot


----------



## SINC

spits


----------



## Aurora

pass


----------



## SINC

press


----------



## Macfury

spree


----------



## Aurora

reaps


----------



## SINC

stream


----------



## Aurora

raster


----------



## SINC

trapse


----------



## Macfury

Sparta


----------



## SINC

party


----------



## Macfury

tapir


----------



## SINC

rapier


----------



## Kazak

pirate


----------



## Macfury

terpin


----------



## SINC

prints


----------



## Kazak

turnip


----------



## Macfury

upturn


----------



## Kazak

burnt


----------



## Macfury

urgent


----------



## Kazak

argent


----------



## SINC

grange


----------



## Macfury

beggar


----------



## SINC

garbed


----------



## Macfury

bargee


----------



## SINC

barges


----------



## Aurora

garble


----------



## SINC

bears


----------



## Aurora

break


----------



## screature

rakes


----------



## Macfury

kraken


----------



## Kazak

ankle


----------



## Macfury

lancet


----------



## Aurora

trance


----------



## SINC

create


----------



## Aurora

teary


----------



## SINC

retard


----------



## Kazak

tarry


----------



## Aurora

carry


----------



## Macfury

crazy


----------



## SINC

cram


----------



## Kazak

nacre


----------



## Macfury

craven


----------



## SINC

cream


----------



## Macfury

maraca


----------



## Kazak

carom


----------



## Macfury

crema


----------



## SINC

macros


----------



## Aurora

scream


----------



## Kazak

cameo


----------



## SINC

race


----------



## Kazak

recon


----------



## Macfury

ocean


----------



## SINC

mean


----------



## Kazak

gamey


----------



## SINC

games


----------



## screature

mead


----------



## Kazak

.


----------



## Kazak

modal


----------



## bse5150

model


----------



## Aurora

lemon


----------



## SINC

demons


----------



## Aurora

modems


----------



## Kazak

.


----------



## Kazak

domed


----------



## Macfury

demob


----------



## Aurora

bonded


----------



## SINC

droned


----------



## Aurora

nodded


----------



## Macfury

denuded


----------



## SINC

^ Whoops, 7 letters, so . . .

needs


----------



## Aurora

ended


----------



## screature

deeds


----------



## Aurora

seeds


----------



## SINC

steed


----------



## Kazak

diet


----------



## Macfury

bidet


----------



## SINC

Tibet


----------



## Aurora

biter


----------



## Kazak

tribal


----------



## SINC

ribald


----------



## Kazak

bridle


----------



## SINC

riddle


----------



## Macfury

eider


----------



## SINC

recede


----------



## Kazak

degree


----------



## Macfury

dredge


----------



## SINC

grudge


----------



## bse5150

judge


----------



## SINC

fudges


----------



## aylwin

feuds


----------



## Kazak

duffel


----------



## SINC

field


----------



## Kazak

veld


----------



## Aurora

lever


----------



## Kazak

levee


----------



## SINC

veered


----------



## Aurora

revere


----------



## SINC

verder


----------



## Aurora

derive


----------



## screature

reeds


----------



## Aurora

server


----------



## Kazak

reeve


----------



## Aurora

épée


----------



## SINC

peels


----------



## Aurora

sleek


----------



## SINC

leaks


----------



## Aurora

keels


----------



## SINC

seal


----------



## Macfury

least


----------



## Kazak

teak


----------



## Aurora

tacky


----------



## SINC

tacked


----------



## Kazak

detach


----------



## SINC

deaths


----------



## screature

earth


----------



## SINC

search


----------



## bse5150

perch


----------



## SINC

chirps


----------



## Aurora

birch


----------



## SINC

cherub


----------



## Aurora

brunch


----------



## Macfury

crumb


----------



## SINC

rumbas


----------



## Kazak

rhumb


----------



## SINC

humbug


----------



## Kazak

bough


----------



## Aurora

cough


----------



## SINC

roughs


----------



## Aurora

gross


----------



## SINC

grouse


----------



## Aurora

grout


----------



## SINC

routes


----------



## Aurora

strew


----------



## SINC

straws


----------



## Kazak

warty


----------



## screature

tarry


----------



## Kazak

tyrant


----------



## screature

rants


----------



## aylwin

strain


----------



## SINC

aylwin said:


> strain


Whoops, no letter change, just one added, so:

bails


----------



## Kazak

labia


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Whoops, no letter change, just one added, so:
> 
> bails





Kazak said:


> labia


:lmao:

Sorry I just had to.

I first saw "balls then "labia"... that is why the comment.

Then I realized, bails not balls...

Oops, sorry, my bad.


----------



## SINC

braid


----------



## screature

maid


----------



## Kazak

magic


----------



## bse5150

tragic


----------



## SINC

cigars


----------



## screature

scare


----------



## aylwin

Oops, I misunderstood the rules.

lybia

Am I doing it right again?


----------



## Kazak

Yes, aylwin, Lybia would have been acceptable after labia (though I spell it Libya). However, we've moved on since then. The most recent word was "scare," so I will change it to

rescue


----------



## SINC

screw


----------



## Kazak

wrench


----------



## SINC

chews


----------



## Kazak

wench


----------



## Aurora

bench


----------



## SINC

clench


----------



## Macfury

niche


----------



## Kazak

China


----------



## Macfury

aching


----------



## aylwin

ashing


----------



## SINC

slain


----------



## Kazak

inlay


----------



## SINC

layman


----------



## Kazak

mylar


----------



## SINC

alarms


----------



## aylwin

salami


----------



## Aurora

smile


----------



## aylwin

simile


----------



## SINC

^ Whoops, no letter change, just one added, so:

melts


----------



## Kazak

malted


----------



## Aurora

flamed


----------



## Kazak

flambé


----------



## Aurora

ambled


----------



## SINC

lambs


----------



## Macfury

samba


----------



## bse5150

mamba


----------



## Kazak

BamBam? No?

ammo


----------



## screature

moan


----------



## Kazak

modal


----------



## SINC

dial


----------



## Kazak

doily (not dolly)


----------



## SINC

oiled


----------



## Aurora

boiler


----------



## SINC

below


----------



## Kazak

whole


----------



## Aurora

hovel


----------



## Kazak

velour (shudder)


----------



## SINC

lever


----------



## Macfury

revile


----------



## SINC

peril


----------



## Macfury

April


----------



## SINC

praise


----------



## Kazak

rapin


----------



## bse5150

raging


----------



## Kazak

again


----------



## SINC

grains


----------



## Kazak

angry


----------



## SINC

grayed


----------



## Aurora

gravy


----------



## bse5150

gravel


----------



## Kazak

largo


----------



## SINC

goals


----------



## Kazak

gaoler


----------



## screature

loader


----------



## Aurora

dream


----------



## Kazak

damn


----------



## SINC

madam


----------



## Aurora

dram


----------



## SINC

maker


----------



## Aurora

cream


----------



## SINC

mercy


----------



## Aurora

crime


----------



## Kazak

creme


----------



## Aurora

mercy


----------



## screature

crime


----------



## Kazak

We'll carry on, but, for the record, mercy and crime were the two words before creme.

mired


----------



## SINC

When you see you are responding to a post near the top of a page, you must back up and check the previous page before offering the changed word. If not, this duplication happens too easily. 

rained


----------



## screature

Kazak said:


> We'll carry on, but, for the record, mercy and crime were the two words before creme.
> 
> mired





SINC said:


> When you see you are responding to a post on the top of a page, you must back up and check the previous page before offering the changed word. If not, this happens.
> 
> rained


Thanks Kazak and SINC. I missed that, my bad. 

*reined *

I don't know about others, but ehMac has been dreadfully slow to update these days in my experience.

I think that may be part of the problem.

Also just to add as an aside, while not desirable, there is nothing against the rules of the game for these post to be made, they follow the rules of the game based on the previous post.

I'm just sayin'...


----------



## Aurora

indeed


----------



## SINC

deems


----------



## screature

seems


----------



## SINC

seres


----------



## screature

rests


----------



## SINC

pests


----------



## Kazak

pert


----------



## SINC

trump


----------



## Kazak

umpire


----------



## SINC

prism


----------



## bse5150

prison


----------



## SINC

spine


----------



## Kazak

pineal


----------



## screature

plead


----------



## SINC

leaded


----------



## Aurora

addled


----------



## SINC

saddle


----------



## Kazak

delay


----------



## SINC

ladles


----------



## Kazak

allied


----------



## Aurora

daily


----------



## SINC

dials


----------



## bse5150

trials


----------



## Aurora

artist


----------



## SINC

tryst


----------



## Kazak

thirty


----------



## SINC

thirst


----------



## Aurora

thrust


----------



## SINC

trusts


----------



## Aurora

rusty


----------



## Macfury

tyros


----------



## Aurora

roast


----------



## Kazak

tarot


----------



## bse5150

carrot


----------



## Aurora

arrow


----------



## SINC

roars


----------



## screature

oats


----------



## Aurora

boars


----------



## Kazak

carob


----------



## screature

bars


----------



## SINC

brave


----------



## screature

barge


----------



## SINC

braces


----------



## screature

crease


----------



## Kazak

farce


----------



## SINC

crease


----------



## Aurora

screature said:


> crease


sorry sinc. It happened again. Easy to do.
create


----------



## SINC

My fault, didn't look at previous page. *slaps self with wet noodle*

reacts


----------



## Aurora

It happens.
streak


----------



## SINC

steaks


----------



## Kazak

taken


----------



## SINC

naked


----------



## Kazak

Declan (McManus)


----------



## SINC

cleans


----------



## Kazak

uncle


----------



## SINC

lunch


----------



## Aurora

chunk


----------



## SINC

hunks


----------



## Kazak

kahuna


----------



## Aurora

shank


----------



## SINC

tanks


----------



## bse5150

banks


----------



## Aurora

basks


----------



## SINC

scabs


----------



## Aurora

scams


----------



## SINC

masks


----------



## Aurora

casks


----------



## SINC

casket


----------



## Kazak

ketch


----------



## Aurora

fetch


----------



## screature

chief


----------



## Aurora

thief


----------



## SINC

height


----------



## Aurora

weight


----------



## SINC

eights


----------



## Aurora

lights


----------



## Kazak

ghoti


----------



## SINC

ghosts


----------



## Aurora

shags (carpets)


----------



## SINC

shawls


----------



## screature

hauls


----------



## SINC

shales


----------



## Kazak

aleph


----------



## SINC

phlegm


----------



## Macfury

Kazak said:


> ghoti


I have wanted to use this "word" for some time here! I remember first hearing it on an old Batman show.


----------



## Macfury

SINC said:


> phlegm


maple


----------



## SINC

palms


----------



## Kazak

Macfury said:


> I have wanted to use this "word" for some time here! I remember first hearing it on an old Batman show.


It had crossed my mind before, too, but I finally gave in. I first heard it attributed to GB Shaw, which, according to Wikipedia (add grain of salt), is not the case.

napalm


----------



## screature

psalm


----------



## SINC

salmon


----------



## Kazak

almond


----------



## SINC

lemon


----------



## Kazak

Monet


----------



## SINC

monies


----------



## Kazak

gnome


----------



## Aurora

noses


----------



## SINC

sneers


----------



## Kazak

never


----------



## SINC

revise


----------



## Aurora

steer


----------



## bse5150

steel


----------



## Kazak

leek


----------



## Aurora

cheek


----------



## SINC

cheese


----------



## bse5150

geese


----------



## Macfury

siege


----------



## SINC

geiger


----------



## Kazak

reggae


----------



## SINC

garage


----------



## Aurora

ragged


----------



## Kazak

ranged


----------



## Aurora

brand


----------



## Kazak

drub


----------



## SINC

brush


----------



## Kazak

herb


----------



## SINC

bread


----------



## bse5150

thread


----------



## Aurora

berth


----------



## SINC

hearth


----------



## Aurora

chear


----------



## SINC

charts


----------



## Aurora

tracks


----------



## SINC

snack


----------



## Aurora

shank


----------



## SINC

hankie


----------



## Aurora

henna


----------



## SINC

cannes


----------



## Kazak

canon


----------



## Aurora

nova


----------



## SINC

voila


----------



## Aurora

anvil


----------



## SINC

villa


----------



## bse5150

advil


----------



## SINC

david


----------



## Aurora

divan


----------



## Kazak

vandal


----------



## Aurora

lavas


----------



## SINC

slaves


----------



## Kazak

valet


----------



## OTH28

table


----------



## SINC

bleats


----------



## Kazak

tabla


----------



## Aurora

blast


----------



## SINC

latest


----------



## Kazak

latent


----------



## SINC

rental


----------



## Aurora

talent


----------



## SINC

tattle


----------



## Aurora

state


----------



## bse5150

status


----------



## Aurora

studs


----------



## Kazak

duty


----------



## SINC

sudsy


----------



## Kazak

duly


----------



## SINC

julys


----------



## Aurora

sully


----------



## Kazak

lily


----------



## Aurora

fill


----------



## SINC

drill


----------



## Kazak

krill


----------



## SINC

rally


----------



## Aurora

tally


----------



## Kazak

allot


----------



## Aurora

total


----------



## bse5150

slot


----------



## SINC

trots


----------



## Aurora

rats


----------



## Kazak

attar


----------



## bse5150

atari


----------



## SINC

radial


----------



## Aurora

redial


----------



## Kazak

reload


----------



## Aurora

adores


----------



## SINC

dreads


----------



## screature

reeds


----------



## Kazak

Eden


----------



## SINC

deter


----------



## Aurora

breed


----------



## SINC

breads


----------



## screature

stead


----------



## Kazak

debt


----------



## SINC

rebut


----------



## screature

tubes


----------



## Kazak

Beirut


----------



## SINC

brunt


----------



## Aurora

blunt


----------



## bse5150

tubular


----------



## SINC

^ 

7 letters

So:

bundle


----------



## Aurora

nubile


----------



## Kazak

blend


----------



## SINC

elands


----------



## Aurora

slant


----------



## SINC

teals


----------



## Aurora

sleet


----------



## Kazak

telex


----------



## SINC

pelt


----------



## Kazak

kelp


----------



## SINC

pleas


----------



## Kazak

alpine


----------



## SINC

spline


----------



## screature

nice


----------



## SINC

spice


----------



## Kazak

pica


----------



## SINC

cairn


----------



## screature

care


----------



## SINC

reads


----------



## bse5150

leads


----------



## screature

dams


----------



## SINC

smash


----------



## Aurora

miss


----------



## SINC

slips


----------



## Aurora

spill


----------



## Kazak

pillow


----------



## SINC

willow


----------



## screature

lowly


----------



## Kazak

screature said:


> lowly


Nice one.

jolly


----------



## Aurora

jelly


----------



## Kazak

lyre


----------



## SINC

years


----------



## Aurora

areas


----------



## Kazak

arrear


----------



## bse5150

gear


----------



## SINC

^

Dropped two letters, so:

rears


----------



## Aurora

I think dropping TWO letters is against the rules but...

fears

Sinc beat me to it.


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> I think dropping TWO letters is against the rules but...
> 
> fears
> 
> Sinc beat me to it.


The rules:



screature said:


> Post a 4, 5 or 6 letter word. Then the next person has to change only one letter in it to make a different word. In addition to changing one letter you can rearrange the letters. *You can also drop one letter or add one letter.* Please keep the words at 4, 5 or 6 letters.
> 
> Examples:
> flows
> flaws
> walls
> small
> 
> Here we go...
> 
> daft


----------



## Kazak

feral


----------



## SINC

frail


----------



## Kazak

aerial


----------



## Aurora

lariat


----------



## SINC

riatas


----------



## Aurora

aster


----------



## SINC

steams


----------



## Aurora

smears


----------



## SINC

smarts


----------



## Aurora

stream


----------



## SINC

meets


----------



## Aurora

melts


----------



## SINC

melds


----------



## Kazak

medal


----------



## Macfury

melody


----------



## screature

Kazak said:


> Nice one.
> 
> jolly


Thanks Kazak but,

Kudos to SINC "willow" was a tough one... I had to work on it for a while.


*melds*


----------



## SINC

sleds


----------



## bse5150

sheds


----------



## Aurora

mesh


----------



## SINC

dish


----------



## Aurora

Sorry Sinc. Two letters changed
Still 
mesh


----------



## SINC

bse5150 said:


> sheds


dish

Changed the e to an i and dropped one s ????????????? What is wrong with that?


----------



## Aurora

Aurora said:


> mesh


But the word was mesh. Maybe you didn't receive it??
Posted after sheds


----------



## SINC

Ah, did a refresh and there it is, sorry.

shims


----------



## Aurora

No problem
mist


----------



## SINC

tames


----------



## Aurora

steals


----------



## Kazak

alter


----------



## SINC

trails


----------



## bse5150

frail


----------



## SINC

liars


----------



## screature

sails


----------



## bse5150

nails


----------



## SINC

snarls


----------



## screature

snails


----------



## SINC

lairs


----------



## Kazak

Laird


----------



## Macfury

radial


----------



## SINC

dialer


----------



## Macfury

ladies


----------



## SINC

slider


----------



## Kazak

eider


----------



## bse5150

elder


----------



## SINC

bolder


----------



## Aurora

Reload


----------



## SINC

holder


----------



## bse5150

colder


----------



## Aurora

elder


----------



## Aurora

Is there much fear of this site speeding up?


----------



## SINC

delete

And no the speed has sucked for two days now.


----------



## Kazak

delta


----------



## SINC

tales


----------



## bse5150

sales


----------



## SINC

steal


----------



## Kazak

talent


----------



## Aurora

latter


----------



## bse5150

letter


----------



## Aurora

wetter


----------



## SINC

better


----------



## Aurora

butter


----------



## SINC

putter


----------



## Aurora

mutter


----------



## SINC

matter


----------



## Aurora

hatter


----------



## SINC

cheats


----------



## Aurora

charts


----------



## Kazak

actor


----------



## Aurora

trace


----------



## bse5150

tracy


----------



## Kazak

crayon


----------



## Aurora

crone


----------



## SINC

scones


----------



## Aurora

lesson


----------



## Kazak

lessen


----------



## SINC

sandle


----------



## Kazak

or sandal


----------



## SINC

danial


----------



## Aurora

denial


----------



## SINC

ladies


----------



## Aurora

slider


----------



## SINC

laders


----------



## Aurora

redial


----------



## SINC

dilate


----------



## bse5150

later


----------



## Aurora

treats


----------



## SINC

stream


----------



## Kazak

remit


----------



## SINC

mitten


----------



## bse5150

kitten


----------



## SINC

kited


----------



## Kazak

kilt


----------



## SINC

tilts


----------



## bse5150

hiltons


----------



## Aurora

sorry. seven letters
from tilts
stint


----------



## SINC

tinted


----------



## Kazak

indent


----------



## SINC

detain


----------



## Kazak

India


----------



## Macfury

inland


----------



## Aurora

slain


----------



## Kazak

alien


----------



## SINC

snails


----------



## Macfury

assail


----------



## SINC

assay


----------



## Aurora

sassy


----------



## bse5150

Sassoon


----------



## Aurora

^seven letters
Back to 
sassy


----------



## screature

essay


----------



## SINC

messy


----------



## screature

seem


----------



## SINC

mesh


----------



## screature

mush


----------



## screature

Ooops... Sorry double post.


----------



## Kazak

chum


----------



## SINC

chimp


----------



## Aurora

shrimp


----------



## SINC

primes


----------



## Kazak

rimed


----------



## Aurora

drive


----------



## Kazak

riven


----------



## Macfury

endive


----------



## SINC

drive


----------



## Kazak

rivet


----------



## Macfury

trivet


----------



## Kazak

vetter


----------



## Macfury

revert


----------



## Kazak

Trevor


----------



## SINC

tremor


----------



## OTH28

meteor


----------



## SINC

mentor


----------



## Kazak

motor


----------



## Aurora

troops


----------



## Kazak

trope


----------



## Aurora

roped


----------



## Kazak

depot


----------



## Aurora

detox


----------



## SINC

extend


----------



## screature

tended


----------



## SINC

dents


----------



## Kazak

dental


----------



## Macfury

entail


----------



## SINC

latent


----------



## Aurora

attend


----------



## SINC

tender


----------



## Aurora

greet


----------



## screature

great


----------



## SINC

treats


----------



## Kazak

attire


----------



## SINC

stair


----------



## Kazak

Iraq


----------



## SINC

rails


----------



## SINC

-20° with a wind chill of -30° under clear skies. This *#$% cold spell can quit any time. A high of -14° later today.


----------



## Aurora

pails


----------



## Kazak

plaid


----------



## Aurora

dimple


----------



## SINC

pleads


----------



## Aurora

scald


----------



## Kazak

decal


----------



## SINC

ladles


----------



## Aurora

ladies


----------



## SINC

dialed


----------



## Aurora

alder


----------



## screature

dears


----------



## Kazak

darer


----------



## Aurora

scarer (Monster University)


----------



## SINC

career


----------



## Kazak

reach


----------



## Aurora

shear


----------



## Kazak

hero


----------



## screature

Oreo


----------



## SINC

broom


----------



## screature

moon


----------



## SINC

norms


----------



## screature

snore


----------



## SINC

rezone


----------



## Aurora

snore


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> snore


Sorry, but screature just used that above. 

zoned


----------



## Aurora

sorry bout that
doner


----------



## SINC

nerds


----------



## Aurora

sneer


----------



## Kazak

green


----------



## SINC

renew


----------



## Aurora

weir


----------



## SINC

reins


----------



## Kazak

inner


----------



## Aurora

liner


----------



## Macfury

linear


----------



## Aurora

Sorry Macfury. No letter change. Still
liner


----------



## OTH28

loner


----------



## Aurora

loafer


----------



## SINC

foals


----------



## Aurora

false


----------



## Kazak

.


----------



## Kazak

failed


----------



## SINC

plaid


----------



## Kazak

plait


----------



## SINC

tailed


----------



## Kazak

taxed


----------



## Aurora

taxi


----------



## Kazak

exact


----------



## Aurora

taxes


----------



## SINC

extra


----------



## Aurora

fare


----------



## SINC

feast


----------



## Aurora

stare


----------



## SINC

stripe


----------



## Aurora

prism


----------



## Kazak

Priam


----------



## SINC

praise


----------



## Aurora

parsed


----------



## SINC

draped


----------



## Kazak

padded


----------



## Aurora

addled


----------



## SINC

leaded


----------



## Aurora

dealer


----------



## SINC

dealt


----------



## Aurora

tales


----------



## Kazak

elan


----------



## Aurora

lager


----------



## SINC

gruel


----------



## Aurora

grudge


----------



## Kazak

rugger


----------



## SINC

egger


----------



## Aurora

merge


----------



## SINC

greens


----------



## Kazak

anger


----------



## Aurora

crane


----------



## Kazak

rancid


----------



## SINC

cider


----------



## Aurora

diver


----------



## SINC

divest


----------



## Aurora

vested


----------



## SINC

detest


----------



## Aurora

steer


----------



## SINC

steeps


----------



## Aurora

speed


----------



## SINC

pedals


----------



## Aurora

sloped


----------



## SINC

pleads


----------



## Aurora

spiel


----------



## screature

*New Rules to the Change one letter word game...*

By popular demand the rules have changed from:

Post a 4, 5 or 6 letter word:

To:

*Post a 4, 5, 6 or 7 letter word:*

Then the next person has to change only one letter in it to make a different word. In addition to changing one letter you can rearrange the letters. You can also drop one letter or add one letter. Please keep the words at 4, 5, 6 or 7 letters.

*Please note the change in rules going forward... let the revised game begin!*

Starting with Aurora's last post being:

spiel

The first post with the new rules is:


*piled*


----------



## Kazak

polled


----------



## SINC

leopard


----------



## Kazak

SINC said:


> leopard


Yay!

parolee


----------



## SINC

leaper


----------



## Macfury

rappel


----------



## screature

propels


----------



## Macfury

poplars


----------



## SINC

lappers


----------



## Macfury

parcel


----------



## SINC

clearly


----------



## Aurora

bleary


----------



## Macfury

marble


----------



## SINC

blamed


----------



## Aurora

too late


----------



## Macfury

embalm


----------



## Aurora

emblem


----------



## SINC

members


----------



## Aurora

breeds


----------



## SINC

breads


----------



## Aurora

rabid


----------



## SINC

bridle


----------



## Kazak

edible


----------



## Aurora

bleeds


----------



## SINC

deletes


----------



## Kazak

telexed


----------



## SINC

exalted


----------



## Aurora

exhale


----------



## SINC

shale


----------



## Macfury

hassle


----------



## SINC

tassles


----------



## Aurora

masses


----------



## Macfury

sesame


----------



## SINC

message


----------



## Aurora

massage


----------



## SINC

amasses


----------



## Aurora

smashes


----------



## SINC

marshes


----------



## Macfury

harness


----------



## Aurora

snarls


----------



## SINC

learns


----------



## Aurora

nearly


----------



## SINC

pearly


----------



## screature

years


----------



## SINC

yeasts


----------



## Aurora

system


----------



## SINC

stymies


----------



## Aurora

mister


----------



## screature

sister


----------



## SINC

trists


----------



## screature

strips


----------



## SINC

priests


----------



## Aurora

prizes


----------



## SINC

pieces


----------



## Aurora

special


----------



## Macfury

caliper


----------



## SINC

princes


----------



## Aurora

sprint


----------



## Kazak

printer


----------



## SINC

trainer


----------



## Aurora

granary


----------



## SINC

canary


----------



## Aurora

canard


----------



## Kazak

cranial


----------



## SINC

radial


----------



## Kazak

lariat


----------



## SINC

tribals


----------



## Kazak

Baltic (tribunal would be nice, but it's eight letters)


----------



## SINC

ballist


----------



## Aurora

ablest


----------



## SINC

tabled


----------



## Kazak

floated


----------



## SINC

teflon


----------



## screature

flown


----------



## Aurora

clown


----------



## Kazak

cowled


----------



## SINC

cloned


----------



## Aurora

monocle


----------



## Kazak

common


----------



## Aurora

mormon


----------



## SINC

mourn


----------



## Aurora

romans


----------



## SINC

stamons


----------



## Aurora

tampons


----------



## SINC

sampan


----------



## Kazak

napalm


----------



## SINC

platan


----------



## Aurora

planter


----------



## SINC

planner


----------



## screature

lantern


----------



## SINC

tannery


----------



## Aurora

nature


----------



## SINC

stature


----------



## Aurora

trusted


----------



## Kazak

routed


----------



## Aurora

doubter


----------



## SINC

trouble


----------



## Aurora

blurted


----------



## screature

blurts


----------



## SINC

tubals


----------



## Kazak

album


----------



## SINC

mauled


----------



## Aurora

hauled


----------



## SINC

shawled


----------



## Aurora

shamed


----------



## SINC

smeared


----------



## Aurora

dreamed


----------



## SINC

remand


----------



## Kazak

damned


----------



## SINC

mended


----------



## Aurora

needed


----------



## SINC

kneaded


----------



## Aurora

addend


----------



## SINC

saddens


----------



## Aurora

deaden


----------



## SINC

dread


----------



## Aurora

snared


----------



## Kazak

drain


----------



## SINC

trains


----------



## Aurora

brains


----------



## SINC

grains


----------



## Aurora

grails (holy)


----------



## SINC

grills


----------



## Kazak

brillig (watch for slithy toves)


----------



## SINC

brills


----------



## Kazak

trill


----------



## SINC

frilly


----------



## Kazak

folly


----------



## Aurora

brolly


----------



## SINC

rallys


----------



## Kazak

.


----------



## SINC

sylvan


----------



## Aurora

vinyl


----------



## screature

vine


----------



## SINC

nice


----------



## Kazak

Nike


----------



## SINC

keens


----------



## Aurora

keeps


----------



## SINC

speels


----------



## Kazak

leper


----------



## Aurora

preens


----------



## screature

knees


----------



## SINC

kneads


----------



## Aurora

speak


----------



## SINC

spears


----------



## Macfury

traipse


----------



## Kazak

pertain (terrapin would be 8)


----------



## SINC

trainer


----------



## Macfury

entrain


----------



## Aurora

strain


----------



## SINC

straits


----------



## Aurora

stash


----------



## SINC

sheets


----------



## Aurora

etches


----------



## SINC

fetcher


----------



## screature

cherts


----------



## SINC

cherish


----------



## Kazak

hitcher


----------



## Macfury

(Rutger Hauer)

Heretic


----------



## SINC

recited


----------



## Macfury

discrete


----------



## Aurora

credits


----------



## SINC

strides


----------



## Aurora

dessert


----------



## screature

Macfury said:


> discrete


Oops... 8 letters...

but we will continue with:

dessert
*
desist*


----------



## Aurora

sister


----------



## Macfury

My apologies folks/ I had a wonderful dream in which we went to 8 letters.

Merits


----------



## SINC

retires


----------



## Macfury

serrate


----------



## Aurora

steers


----------



## SINC

streets


----------



## screature

Macfury said:


> My apologies folks/ I had a wonderful dream in which we went to 8 letters.
> 
> Merits


One step at time MF... one step at a time. 

*treats *


----------



## Aurora

sitar


----------



## SINC

tears


----------



## Aurora

mates


----------



## Kazak

mater


----------



## Aurora

travel


----------



## SINC

lever


----------



## Macfury

revile


----------



## SINC

revises


----------



## Macfury

service


----------



## SINC

crevice


----------



## Macfury

vertice


----------



## Kazak

vertex


----------



## SINC

extra


----------



## Macfury

entrap


----------



## SINC

trapeze


----------



## Kazak

petard


----------



## screature

parts


----------



## SINC

sprays


----------



## Kazak

parry


----------



## SINC

parrot


----------



## Aurora

topaz


----------



## Macfury

potato


----------



## SINC

tattoos


----------



## Aurora

stator


----------



## SINC

station


----------



## Macfury

sonata


----------



## SINC

stamans


----------



## Macfury

stamina


----------



## Aurora

Sorry Sinc. Did you mean stamens?

natal


----------



## Macfury

antler


----------



## Aurora

tanner


----------



## Kazak

retina


----------



## Macfury

anther


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> Sorry Sinc. Did you mean stamens?
> 
> natal


Nope, I meant Stamans, the proper name of a family firm I buy Suzuki parts from occasionally.

Welcome to Staman's Suzuki


----------



## Aurora

Sorry then Sinc but I thought we weren't going to use private names. Someone else did that and it was squashed. Otherwise we would be getting all kinds of words but my apologies. I didn't really think a newspaper editor would do that.
Aurora.


----------



## Aurora

there


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Nope, I meant Stamans, the proper name of a family firm I buy Suzuki parts from occasionally.
> 
> Welcome to Staman's Suzuki





Aurora said:


> Sorry then Sinc but I thought we weren't going to use private names. Someone else did that and it was squashed. Otherwise we would be getting all kinds of words but my apologies. I didn't really think a newspaper editor would do that.
> Aurora.


I don't know where there was a complaint about using surnames or fist names, but there is nowhere within the rules that states that surnames or first names are not valid.

So IMO they are fair game. What I suggest though is that if someone is posting a proper name they should capitalize the first letter (and if it is not a common proper name, the background, like SINC later provided, should be stated so that others are made aware of the validity of the word, maybe even a link to the name) so as to let others know it is a proper name and not a word of common usage.

I think that is fair.

*herd*


----------



## Macfury

I would go with the rules of Scrabble. No proper names.


----------



## SINC

Since we used proper names in the two word game i.e.: Ken, John or Mary for example, I just assumed it was OK here, but that decision lies with screature and he appears to be OK with it. It just popped into my head right away since I was familiar with if from ordering parts. I'm good with proper names either way, allowed or not just as long as the rules are clear. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## screature

Macfury said:


> I would go with the rules of Scrabble. No proper names.


We aren't playing Scrabble.

The rules of the game have been clearly stated. All the rules state is that a 4-7 letter *word* be used, proper names are words. They are valid... I have suggested ways to overcome potential misunderstanding of the validity of a proper name (word).

So long as that is provided I see no reason to discount words that are proper names... after all, what we do in this game is to take letters from a previous *word* and make a new word. As previously stated proper names are still words so why should it matter so long the proper name (word) is provided with validation by the poster as being a true proper name.

As I said, in the case of obscure proper names a link to its usage should be provided. All proper names should have the first letter capitalized to avoid any confusion.

I think this is a fair addendum based on the rules of the game as they are written.

I have already been open to changing the rules of the game and have changed them but see no reason to further complicate a game that is based on very simple rules. I truly see no need for it.

I don't know who first complained about the legitimacy of the use of proper names, but again there is nothing against it in the rules, so whoever stated that was simply out of line with the rules of the game.

Proper names are allowed as they are words. It would be helpful however if people followed the suggestions mentioned above.


----------



## Macfury

Aurora said:


> there


Herkel

A Herkel in Toronto ON M4P1Z8 | Canada411.ca


----------



## screature

Macfury said:


> Herkel
> 
> A Herkel in Toronto ON M4P1Z8 | Canada411.ca


Good that works but,

herd was the last word in play. Post #6310

So the current active word is:

*herd*


----------



## Macfury

Hearn

Hearn Generating Station - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## screature

earns

(I even learned something from that validation link) 

Thanks.


----------



## SINC

screens


----------



## screature

screature said:


> earns
> 
> (I even learned something from that validation link)
> 
> Thanks.





SINC said:


> screens


Oops, went from a 5 to 7 letter word so not valid.

The active word is:

*earns*


----------



## Kazak

arena


----------



## SINC

Sorry about the oops screature, yikes!

nearly


----------



## Macfury

analyze


----------



## SINC

Harley


----------



## Aurora

shale


----------



## SINC

shakes


----------



## Aurora

caches


----------



## Macfury

access


----------



## SINC

crass


----------



## Macfury

caress


----------



## SINC

scream


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Sorry about the oops screature, yikes!
> 
> nearly


No worries SINC, we all make mistakes.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> scream


creamed


----------



## SINC

crammed


----------



## Kazak

marched


----------



## SINC

charms


----------



## Macfury

chasm


----------



## SINC

mashes


----------



## Kazak

maché (papier)


----------



## SINC

smash


----------



## Macfury

asthma


----------



## Kazak

Klamath (Falls, OR)


----------



## Macfury

Kalamar

Kalamar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SINC

marval


----------



## Kazak

larvae


----------



## SINC

ravals


----------



## Kazak

valor


----------



## SINC

velour


----------



## Kazak

devour


----------



## SINC

toured


----------



## Aurora

doubt


----------



## screature

Kazak said:


> Klamath (Falls, OR)





Macfury said:


> Kalamar
> 
> Kalamar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Cool. I learned something today. Bonus.


----------



## screature

Aurora said:


> doubt


bought


----------



## SINC

thought


----------



## Aurora

sought


----------



## Kazak

aught


----------



## Macfury

Thugee

Thuggee - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SINC

theme


----------



## Macfury

methyl


----------



## SINC

thymed


----------



## Kazak

Merthyr

Merthyr Tydfil

"And my heart is black and heavy / It is slags of Merthyr Tydfil" - Jane Siberry


----------



## Macfury

rhythm


----------



## Kazak

rhyme


----------



## Macfury

Hermey


----------



## SINC

merry


----------



## Aurora

byre


----------



## Kazak

pyre


----------



## Aurora

rely


----------



## Macfury

creel


----------



## SINC

creeks


----------



## Aurora

crest


----------



## Macfury

recess


----------



## SINC

treks


----------



## Aurora

tears


----------



## Macfury

satire


----------



## Kazak

triage


----------



## SINC

tragic


----------



## Aurora

stair


----------



## Macfury

vista


----------



## Kazak

vitae


----------



## Macfury

active


----------



## Kazak

vital


----------



## Macfury

Latvia


----------



## Kazak

Latka (Gravas)


----------



## SINC

clack


----------



## Aurora

clock


----------



## SINC

clucks


----------



## Aurora

scull


----------



## Kazak

cult


----------



## SINC

clubs


----------



## screature

scrubs


----------



## SINC

crumbs


----------



## Kazak

crumbly


----------



## Macfury

mucus


----------



## Kazak

Think I scooped you, Macfury.


----------



## Macfury

Kazak said:


> Think I scooped you, Macfury.


Indeed you did:

rumble


----------



## SINC

tumbles


----------



## Kazak

unbelt


----------



## Macfury

balun


----------



## SINC

lumbar


----------



## Macfury

pablum


----------



## SINC

plums


----------



## Macfury

lumpen (proletariat)


----------



## SINC

plump


----------



## Macmike41

slump


----------



## Aurora

slums


----------



## SINC

slims


----------



## Aurora

smile


----------



## SINC

millet


----------



## Kazak

tiller


----------



## SINC

retails


----------



## Aurora

trains


----------



## SINC

traipse


----------



## Macfury

esprit


----------



## Kazak

twerp


----------



## Macfury

pewter


----------



## SINC

tweet


----------



## Aurora

street


----------



## SINC

steered


----------



## Aurora

reddest


----------



## SINC

detest


----------



## Macfury

petted


----------



## Kazak

depot


----------



## Aurora

poetic


----------



## Macfury

epitome


----------



## SINC

petite


----------



## Macfury

Typee


----------



## SINC

tyees


----------



## Macfury

testy


----------



## Kazak

Betty


----------



## Macfury

Tibet


----------



## Aurora

bitter


----------



## Macfury

tuber


----------



## SINC

bluer


----------



## Macfury

rubble


----------



## Kazak

barbell


----------



## Macfury

barbel


----------



## Aurora

babble


----------



## SINC

rabble


----------



## Macfury

clabber


----------



## Aurora

barber


----------



## Kazak

Abner


----------



## Macfury

barren


----------



## SINC

warren


----------



## Macfury

narrow


----------



## SINC

warns


----------



## Kazak

rowan


----------



## Macfury

martin

er...

wrong


----------



## Kazak

Macfury said:


> martin


Somehow, that didn't occur to me, which is why I didn't capitalize it.

ground


----------



## Macfury

{Solomon] Grundy


----------



## SINC

rounds


----------



## Kazak

rounder


----------



## SINC

Bump to try and get kazak's last post to show up.


----------



## SINC

Well, it worked!

founder


----------



## Kazak

fondle


----------



## SINC

loaned


----------



## Kazak

Roland


----------



## Macfury

[the headless Thompson gunner]

lardoon


----------



## Kazak

Macfury said:


> [the headless Thompson gunner]


RIP WZ

donair


----------



## Macfury

andiron


----------



## SINC

drains


----------



## Aurora

sander


----------



## Kazak

.


----------



## Kazak

Andrew


----------



## Aurora

wonder


----------



## Macfury

nowhere


----------



## Kazak

deworm


----------



## Macfury

Kazak--a split-second too late.


----------



## Kazak

Macfury said:


> Kazak--a split-second too late.


Indeed.

hetero


----------



## SINC

theory


----------



## Macfury

Tyrone


----------



## Kazak

crony


----------



## SINC

croons


----------



## Macfury

Sunoco


----------



## Kazak

uncool


----------



## Macfury

column


----------



## Kazak

calumny


----------



## SINC

clammy


----------



## Kazak

Malmö (city in Sweden)


----------



## SINC

calm


----------



## Macfury

maple


----------



## Aurora

plated


----------



## SINC

tailed


----------



## Macfury

deviant


----------



## Kazak

invited


----------



## Aurora

devine


----------



## Macfury

Aurora said:


> devine


Andy?

ravine


----------



## Aurora

linear


----------



## Macfury

praline


----------



## Aurora

spinal


----------



## SINC

spindle


----------



## Kazak

spindly


----------



## SINC

spinal


----------



## Macfury

saltine


----------



## Kazak

alpine


----------



## Macfury

pelican


----------



## Kazak

caliper


----------



## Macfury

percale


----------



## Kazak

Well, Lupercal is out, so . . .

pearler


----------



## Macfury

That was a month ago!

Repala


----------



## Kazak

palace


----------



## SINC

laced


----------



## SINC

Bump to see if it makes my last post appear.


----------



## SINC

Bump again to attempt to see my last post. Ah, success at last!


----------



## Aurora

blades


----------



## SINC

slabbed


----------



## Macfury

debacle


----------



## SINC

backed


----------



## Macfury

bedeck


----------



## SINC

decked


----------



## Kazak

decayed


----------



## SINC

carded


----------



## Kazak

caddie


----------



## SINC

candid


----------



## Aurora

dandy


----------



## Macfury

dryad


----------



## SINC

dryed


----------



## Aurora

deride


----------



## Macfury

deader


----------



## SINC

dreads


----------



## Macfury

saddle


----------



## SINC

pleads


----------



## Kazak

dapple


----------



## Aurora

applied


----------



## Macfury

diaper


----------



## SINC

predate


----------



## Kazak

(it was a good one, too)


----------



## Kazak

deprave (the land of de free, and the home of . . .)


----------



## Macfury

capered


----------



## Kazak

precede


----------



## Macfury

pecker


----------



## SINC

pecked


----------



## Kazak

checked


----------



## SINC

checker


----------



## Macfury

kerchief


----------



## SINC

That was eight letters, so drop two back to six

cheers


----------



## Macfury

Damn, the eight-letter curse strikes me again.


----------



## Kazak

cheerio (good-bye)


----------



## Aurora

creole


----------



## Kazak

areolae


----------



## Aurora

Kazak said:


> areolae


Good one Kazak
relate


----------



## Kazak

Aurora said:


> Good one Kazak


Thanks, Aurora, it's a word that's close to my heart.

tattler


----------



## Macfury

antler


----------



## Aurora

ranted


----------



## Macfury

tandoor


----------



## Kazak

Doorman (Carlton the)


----------



## Macfury

mandora (to play Lorenzo Music)


----------



## Kazak

dormant (I'll open the door later, much)


----------



## Macfury

doormat (Rodney Dangerfield, very much)


----------



## Aurora

moored


----------



## SINC

Kazak said:


> Thanks, Aurora, it's a word that's close to my heart.


Aw geez, c'mon K, that one made me spew my beer through my nose! 

rooted


----------



## Aurora

toured


----------



## Macfury

redoubt (again)


----------



## Aurora

Sorry Macfury. No letter change
Still
toured


----------



## screature

poured


----------



## Macfury

Aurora said:


> Sorry Macfury. No letter change
> Still
> toured


I changed the "u" to a "b" then added a "u". That no good?


----------



## screature

Macfury said:


> I changed the "u" to a "b" then added a "u". That no good?


No. All you did was add a "b". 

Look at the letters closely and you will see that is the case.

You can't change a "u" to a "b" and then add a "u" as the "u" already existed. No letter was changed you just added one.

Hope that clears things up. 

The word in play is:
*
poured*


----------



## SINC

spurted


----------



## Macfury

cursed


----------



## Kazak

decor


----------



## Macfury

orchid


----------



## SINC

choirs


----------



## Aurora

scorch


----------



## SINC

scratch


----------



## Aurora

crutch


----------



## Kazak

Trutch (BC, been there)


----------



## Aurora

churn


----------



## Kazak

much


----------



## Aurora

lunch


----------



## SINC

lurch


----------



## Aurora

cult


----------



## Kazak

lute


----------



## Macfury

tuber


----------



## Aurora

berate


----------



## Kazak

beret


----------



## Macfury

tribe


----------



## Aurora

Kazak. No letter change. Did my last post not show up?
We're still at Berate


----------



## screature

Aurora said:


> berate





Kazak said:


> beret





Macfury said:


> tribe





Aurora said:


> Kazak. No letter change. Did my last post not show up?
> We're still at Berate


Yes I have to agree with Aurora.

All that happened was Kazak dropped a letter to create a new word:

from *berate*

to

*beret *

There is no letter change, just a letter was dropped.... namely an "a".

So the word in play is:

*berate*


----------



## screature

rates


----------



## SINC

traits


----------



## Kazak

Oh, the shame. I try to be careful.

ratty


----------



## SINC

tardy


----------



## Aurora

dirty


----------



## Kazak

triad


----------



## SINC

rioted


----------



## Kazak

torrid


----------



## Macfury

ditto


----------



## SINC

toted


----------



## Kazak

detox


----------



## SINC

toured


----------



## Kazak

torus


----------



## Macfury

suture


----------



## SINC

futures


----------



## Macfury

foster


----------



## Kazak

Frito (Bandito)


----------



## Macfury

Portis (undervalued Charles)


----------



## SINC

sporty


----------



## Macfury

Tyrol


----------



## Kazak

loiter


----------



## Macfury

retail


----------



## SINC

lateral


----------



## Kazak

literal


----------



## SINC

trailed


----------



## Macfury

leotard


----------



## screature

retard 



> retard
> verb |riˈtärd| [ trans. ]
> delay or hold back in terms of progress, development, or accomplishment : his progress was retarded by his limp.


----------



## SINC

hoarder


----------



## Macfury

screature said:


> retard


I understand. As in: 



> "The plans of that old bag, Premiere Kathleen Wynne, were _retard_ed by lack of support by voters."


----------



## Macfury

Larder


----------



## SINC

leaders


----------



## Kazak

regale


----------



## Macfury

Algeria


----------



## Kazak

regalia is just an anagram, so

girlie


----------



## Kazak

Bump to see post.


----------



## Macfury

grail


----------



## SINC

grains


----------



## Macfury

raisin


----------



## Aurora

stain


----------



## SINC

stands


----------



## Macfury

dynasty


----------



## SINC

standby


----------



## Aurora

shandy


----------



## screature

Kazak said:


> regalia is just an anagram, so
> 
> girlie


I must have missed the post with regalia. I have looked a few times and can't find it... perhaps it is much further back than I looked. Maybe Kazak you can post the post number?

That said, regalia is not just an anagram it is a real word (perhaps there is a joke being made here that I am just missing... I'm not that tall so plenty of stuff goes over my head) so unless it broke a fundamental rule of the game, of which their are few, it could be a valid post.

At any rate I think/suggest that if an invalid post goes unnoticed for maybe 5-10 (or so) posts we should just forget about it and move on....


----------



## screature

f88k up with the ehMac server and so when my post didn't show up I ended double posting.

My apologies.


----------



## Kazak

Sorry for the confusion, screature. No one used "regalia." I was going to use it until I realized what it was.


----------



## Kazak

candy


----------



## Aurora

dynamo


----------



## Kazak

dynamic


----------



## SINC

nomadic


----------



## screature

Mondial 

Mondial language


----------



## SINC

diamond


----------



## Kazak

almond


----------



## Aurora

doorman


----------



## Macfury

mandora


----------



## SINC

dormant


----------



## Kazak

matador


----------



## Aurora

doormat


----------



## SINC

moored


----------



## Aurora

roomer


----------



## Macfury

moocher


----------



## Aurora

chooser


----------



## Kazak

cooper


----------



## Aurora

opera


----------



## Macfury

apron


----------



## SINC

prongs


----------



## Aurora

gropes


----------



## SINC

probes


----------



## Kazak

probate


----------



## SINC

batter


----------



## Aurora

berate


----------



## SINC

raters


----------



## Kazak

rafter (happily eve)


----------



## Aurora

farted


----------



## Kazak

defray


----------



## SINC

frond


----------



## Macfury

fondue


----------



## Aurora

endow


----------



## SINC

wounds


----------



## Aurora

hounds


----------



## SINC

should


----------



## Macfury

Sheol


----------



## Kazak

holier


----------



## Macfury

Helios


----------



## Kazak

Oiler (perennial playoff misser)


----------



## SINC

oinker


----------



## Kazak

knocker


----------



## Macfury

conkers


----------



## SINC

honkers


----------



## Aurora

person


----------



## SINC

prisons


----------



## Macfury

siphon


----------



## Kazak

phonic


----------



## Macfury

pinko


----------



## Kazak

plonk


----------



## Aurora

chop


----------



## Macfury

^^^^^^^^

You changed two letters.


----------



## Aurora

You're right Macfury. Sorry. the word in play is plonk (a fine wine)


----------



## Aurora

plan


----------



## Macfury

prawn


----------



## Aurora

warped


----------



## SINC

dwarfed


----------



## Kazak

wadded


----------



## Macfury

dawdle


----------



## Kazak

lauded


----------



## SINC

deluded


----------



## Macfury

huddle


----------



## SINC

cuddles


----------



## Macfury

seclude


----------



## SINC

clouds


----------



## Kazak

cloudy


----------



## Aurora

loudly


----------



## Kazak

oddly


----------



## SINC

diddly ( Diddly-squat - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary )


----------



## Aurora

daddy


----------



## SINC

deadly


----------



## Kazak

Dudley (Do-Right)


----------



## Aurora

puddle


----------



## SINC

prude


----------



## Macfury

Rupee


----------



## Kazak

pruned


----------



## SINC

pronged


----------



## Aurora

wronged


----------



## SINC

ground


----------



## Kazak

dragoon


----------



## SINC

dragons


----------



## Kazak

adoring


----------



## Aurora

******


----------



## SINC

bingo


----------



## Kazak

Oingo (Boingo)


----------



## Macfury

Ginkgo (Biloba)


----------



## Aurora

kings


----------



## SINC

spring


----------



## screature

sprung


----------



## SINC

bump to see next post.


----------



## SINC

prunes


----------



## Kazak

SINC said:


> bump to see next post.


Hey now. Does that mean you knew it wouldn't show up? Are you pSINCic?


----------



## Kazak

usurp


----------



## SINC

Kazak said:


> Hey now. Does that mean you knew it wouldn't show up? Are you pSINCic?


Every one in a while when a post begins a new page, it hangs and will not allow me to read it. The bump post usually forces it to register.

syrups


----------



## Aurora

prussia


----------



## SINC

sprains


----------



## Macfury

aspirin


----------



## screature

screature said:


> sprung





SINC said:


> bump to see next post.





Kazak said:


> Hey now. Does that mean you knew it wouldn't show up? Are you pSINCic?


I am so confused... 

Does this mean to suggest *sprung* was not a valid post based on the word *spring*?

I think it was a valid post. Not really sure where the trouble is/was?

At any rate:

previous word:

aspirin

new word:

*aspire*


----------



## Aurora

pirate


----------



## SINC

prime


----------



## Kazak

primal


----------



## SINC

lamprey


----------



## Aurora

damper


----------



## SINC

predate


----------



## Aurora

patter


----------



## Macfury

parapet


----------



## SINC

trapper


----------



## Macfury

rapport


----------



## Kazak

portal


----------



## Macfury

orbital


----------



## SINC

bridal


----------



## Macfury

carbide


----------



## SINC

bridle


----------



## Aurora

bristle


----------



## SINC

rustles


----------



## Macfury

tressle


----------



## SINC

sleeve


----------



## SINC

sleeve


----------



## Aurora

sieve


----------



## Macfury

veiled


----------



## Kazak

divulge


----------



## Macfury

gloved


----------



## SINC

glovers


----------



## Macmike41

clovers


----------



## SINC

converse


----------



## Macfury

version


----------



## Kazak

Well, "converse" was eight, but let's continue.

venison


----------



## Aurora

soviet


----------



## Kazak

softie


----------



## SINC

Kazak said:


> Well, "converse" was eight, but let's continue.


Uh oh, an octopus, sorry 'bout that. 

fosters


----------



## Kazak

foetus


----------



## SINC

fosters


----------



## screature

softies


----------



## SINC

sister


----------



## Macfury

sterile


----------



## SINC

listen


----------



## Aurora

tension


----------



## SINC

pension


----------



## Aurora

onions


----------



## Macfury

notion


----------



## Kazak

anion


----------



## SINC

onions


----------



## Kazak

Scroll up 3, SINC.

We'll go with 

union


----------



## Macfury

junior


----------



## SINC

Kazak said:


> Scroll up 3, SINC.


Darn, gotta remember to scroll up too? Sorry.

So:

reunion


----------



## Kazak

renown


----------



## SINC

knowns


----------



## Kazak

wonky


----------



## Aurora

won't


----------



## Kazak

twine


----------



## Aurora

twins


----------



## SINC

swine


----------



## Kazak

wino


----------



## SINC

whine


----------



## Kazak

whinny


----------



## SINC

shinny


----------



## Aurora

tinny


----------



## Macfury

entity


----------



## Kazak

entitle


----------



## SINC

little


----------



## Kazak

islet


----------



## SINC

sleigh


----------



## Kazak

lighter


----------



## SINC

tighter (easy way out on that one, eh?  )


----------



## Aurora

tighten (me too)


----------



## Kazak

nighty


----------



## SINC

knights


----------



## Aurora

stinky


----------



## SINC

kinks


----------



## Kazak

akin


----------



## Macfury

fakir


----------



## Kazak

kirpan


----------



## SINC

panic


----------



## Kazak

picnic


----------



## Macfury

nitpick


----------



## Kazak

ticking


----------



## Aurora

licking


----------



## SINC

sicking


----------



## Aurora

sinking


----------



## Kazak

inkling


----------



## Aurora

killing


----------



## Kazak

Kilian (Crawford)


----------



## SINC

nails


----------



## Kazak

malign


----------



## SINC

image


----------



## Aurora

damage


----------



## SINC

manage


----------



## Aurora

German


----------



## Kazak

mangy


----------



## SINC

manger


----------



## Aurora

mango


----------



## SINC

Oman


----------



## Aurora

loans


----------



## SINC

snails


----------



## Macfury

saline


----------



## SINC

nailed


----------



## Aurora

landed


----------



## Macfury

addled


----------



## SINC

diddled


----------



## Kazak

piddle


----------



## SINC

fiddled


----------



## Aurora

defiled


----------



## SINC

fields


----------



## Aurora

fends


----------



## SINC

mends


----------



## Macfury

domine


----------



## Aurora

modern


----------



## Macfury

remodel


----------



## SINC

remote


----------



## Kazak

Mother


----------



## SINC

others


----------



## Aurora

thorns


----------



## SINC

shorter


----------



## Aurora

terror


----------



## SINC

retort


----------



## Aurora

rotten


----------



## Macfury

protein


----------



## Aurora

torpid


----------



## SINC

tropic


----------



## Macfury

poetic


----------



## Aurora

topical


----------



## Macfury

calliope


----------



## SINC

^ 

The octopus strikes again, 8 letters. 

pillar


----------



## Macfury

Man, I keep doing that!

tapir


----------



## screature

taper


----------



## Kazak

topper


----------



## SINC

pooper


----------



## Aurora

opera


----------



## Macmike41

area


----------



## SINC

reach


----------



## Macmike41

creak


----------



## Kazak

wreak


----------



## Macmike41

walker


----------



## SINC

Macmike41 said:


> walker


No letter change, just one added. 

So:

reeks


----------



## Kazak

wreak to reeks looks like two changes 

So:

tweak


----------



## Aurora

water


----------



## Kazak

Terran


----------



## Aurora

trance


----------



## SINC

train


----------



## Kazak

narc


----------



## Aurora

brainy


----------



## SINC

narc, so:

crams


----------



## Kazak

smirch


----------



## Macfury

schism


----------



## SINC

chimes


----------



## Macfury

chimney


----------



## Kazak

machine


----------



## SINC

chained


----------



## Aurora

detain


----------



## SINC

nailed


----------



## Aurora

detail


----------



## screature

tails


----------



## Aurora

stall


----------



## SINC

taller


----------



## Aurora

lateral


----------



## Macmike41

Aurora said:


> lateral


No letter change, just one added.

So:

trailer


----------



## Macfury

atelier


----------



## SINC

tellers


----------



## Macfury

sterile


----------



## SINC

street


----------



## Kazak

stretto


----------



## SINC

stutter


----------



## Macfury

trustee


----------



## Aurora

teeter


----------



## SINC

meter


----------



## Kazak

remit


----------



## SINC

mitten


----------



## Aurora

meant


----------



## Kazak

monte


----------



## Macfury

tremor


----------



## Aurora

mortar


----------



## Macfury

aroma


----------



## SINC

roamed


----------



## Kazak

fedora


----------



## SINC

erode


----------



## Aurora

order


----------



## SINC

rodeos


----------



## Aurora

goosed


----------



## SINC

spooned


----------



## Kazak

Spooner


----------



## SINC

stoner


----------



## Kazak

festoon


----------



## Aurora

honest


----------



## Macmike41

onsets


----------



## Macfury

sunset


----------



## SINC

unseat


----------



## Macfury

tonsure


----------



## Aurora

stored


----------



## Macfury

mortise


----------



## Aurora

morose


----------



## SINC

prose


----------



## Macfury

prosit


----------



## SINC

spire


----------



## Macfury

sporin


----------



## SINC

pouring


----------



## Kazak

paring


----------



## SINC

staring


----------



## Kazak

aright


----------



## SINC

rightly


----------



## Aurora

tightly


----------



## Macmike41

nightly


----------



## SINC

knight


----------



## Aurora

fight


----------



## SINC

sights


----------



## Kazak

thigh


----------



## SINC

things


----------



## Aurora

tinges


----------



## SINC

tingle


----------



## Kazak

ingot


----------



## Macmike41

hiting


----------



## SINC

hiking


----------



## Kazak

knish


----------



## SINC

*****


----------



## Macmike41

clink


----------



## SINC

slinky


----------



## Kazak

lanky


----------



## SINC

hanky


----------



## Aurora

handy


----------



## SINC

dandy


----------



## Aurora

candy


----------



## SINC

scanty


----------



## Kazak

fancy


----------



## Macfury

caftan


----------



## SINC

facts


----------



## Macmike41

craft


----------



## Kazak

frack


----------



## SINC

tracks


----------



## Macmike41

cracks


----------



## Kazak

carrack


----------



## Aurora

barrack


----------



## Kazak

backer


----------



## SINC

cracker


----------



## Kazak

Cocker (Joe)


----------



## SINC

crops


----------



## Aurora

score


----------



## Macmike41

scream


----------



## SINC

mashers


----------



## Aurora

smashed


----------



## SINC

meshed


----------



## Aurora

hemmed


----------



## SINC

hummed


----------



## Kazak

demur


----------



## SINC

cured


----------



## Aurora

cruel


----------



## SINC

accrue


----------



## Macmike41

occurred


----------



## Kazak

"occurred" is eight, so we'll carry on with

cruet


----------



## SINC

trued


----------



## Aurora

treed


----------



## screature

steed


----------



## SINC

steady


----------



## Aurora

style


----------



## SINC

stymie


----------



## screature

mystery


----------



## SINC

stream


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> stymie





screature said:


> mystery


Just an aside, and by happenstance, I find it interesting/ funny/coincidental/etc. that these posts are back to back. 

*means*


----------



## SINC

smears


----------



## screature

tears


----------



## SINC

steam


----------



## Aurora

steal


----------



## SINC

leaps


----------



## Aurora

plead


----------



## SINC

please


----------



## Macmike41

slapped


----------



## SINC

paddle


----------



## Macmike41

puddle


----------



## Kazak

delude


----------



## SINC

louder


----------



## Macfury

launder


----------



## SINC

launch


----------



## Aurora

canal


----------



## Kazak

arcane


----------



## SINC

carney


----------



## Macfury

anarch


----------



## SINC

monarch


----------



## Aurora

roach


----------



## SINC

poach


----------



## Macfury

havoc


----------



## screature

chaos





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Kazak

hoax


----------



## SINC

hoard


----------



## Aurora

board


----------



## Macmike41

bridal


----------



## Kazak

bridle


----------



## SINC

riddles


----------



## Aurora

middle


----------



## SINC

muddles


----------



## Macmike41

meddles


----------



## SINC

deludes


----------



## Macfury

sludge


----------



## SINC

cloud


----------



## Aurora

docile


----------



## SINC

decline


----------



## Aurora

linseed


----------



## SINC

shined


----------



## Kazak

Delhi


----------



## SINC

hilts


----------



## Aurora

kilts


----------



## SINC

skirts


----------



## Aurora

tricks


----------



## SINC

treks


----------



## Aurora

crest


----------



## SINC

wrests


----------



## Macfury

steward


----------



## SINC

wardens


----------



## Macfury

inward


----------



## Macmike41

dawning


----------



## Kazak

gnawing


----------



## Macfury

whinging


----------



## SINC

Macfury said:


> whinging


Uh oh, the deadly octopus. 

So,

wingman


----------



## Kazak

manning


----------



## SINC

panning


----------



## Macfury

I _love_ the octopus!

paring


----------



## SINC

rating


----------



## Macfury

Latin


----------



## SINC

tinsel


----------



## Aurora

Lintel


----------



## SINC

slant


----------



## Aurora

saint


----------



## SINC

staid


----------



## Aurora

sated


----------



## Macfury

yeast


----------



## SINC

teases


----------



## Aurora

assets


----------



## SINC

stops


----------



## Macmike41

stops is a 2 letter change so

steps


----------



## SINC

steep


----------



## Macfury

pesto


----------



## Macmike41

stoop


----------



## SINC

troop


----------



## Aurora

pooper


----------



## Macmike41

opera


----------



## Aurora

report


----------



## Kazak

portage


----------



## SINC

triage


----------



## Kazak

tirade


----------



## SINC

radio


----------



## Aurora

dire


----------



## Macmike41

dream


----------



## Macfury

matter


----------



## Aurora

batter


----------



## SINC

rebates


----------



## Aurora

stable


----------



## Macfury

tablet


----------



## SINC

bleated


----------



## Kazak

debacle


----------



## SINC

cleaved


----------



## Macmike41

cleaver


----------



## SINC

clearer


----------



## Kazak

relaxer


----------



## SINC

lapser


----------



## Macfury

parcel


----------



## SINC

clears


----------



## Aurora

cellar


----------



## SINC

stellar


----------



## Aurora

starlet


----------



## Kazak

scarlet


----------



## SINC

scrape


----------



## Aurora

crepes


----------



## Kazak

précis


----------



## SINC

crispy


----------



## Kazak

pricey


----------



## SINC

crypt


----------



## Kazak

pretty


----------



## Aurora

repay


----------



## SINC

pyrex


----------



## Aurora

proxy


----------



## SINC

porky


----------



## Macfury

portly


----------



## SINC

pylon


----------



## Aurora

lonely


----------



## Kazak

yellow


----------



## SINC

mellow


----------



## Aurora

melon


----------



## Macfury

fleony


----------



## Kazak

Macfury said:


> fleony


We're going to assume that's "felony"

Floyd (by the way, which one's Pink?)


----------



## SINC

floods


----------



## Aurora

doofus


----------



## SINC

foodies


----------



## Kazak

Aurora said:


> doofus


Like.

odious


----------



## Aurora

Thanks Kazak
sound


----------



## Kazak

nodule


----------



## SINC

mound


----------



## Macmike41

mount


----------



## Kazak

.


----------



## Kazak

tumour


----------



## SINC

mourns


----------



## Aurora

snore


----------



## Macfury

rosin


----------



## Aurora

signer


----------



## Macmike41

ginger


----------



## Macfury

integer


----------



## SINC

greets


----------



## Aurora

steered


----------



## SINC

peered


----------



## Kazak

preen


----------



## SINC

preset


----------



## Aurora

tester


----------



## SINC

pesters


----------



## Aurora

festers


----------



## SINC

presser


----------



## Kazak

Reaper


----------



## SINC

preen


----------



## Kazak

From yesterday:


Kazak said:


> preen


so

Perrier


----------



## Aurora

terrier


----------



## Kazak

ferret


----------



## Macfury

Retief (Keith Laumer)


----------



## Kazak

frigate


----------



## Macfury

giraffe


----------



## SINC

baffle


----------



## Aurora

grated


----------



## SINC

degrade


----------



## Aurora

redder


----------



## Macfury

deride


----------



## Kazak

eroded


----------



## Macfury

dodder


----------



## Aurora

fodder


----------



## Kazak

fedora


----------



## Macfury

opera


----------



## Aurora

prone


----------



## Macfury

prenup


----------



## Aurora

supper


----------



## Kazak

puppies


----------



## SINC

puppets


----------



## Kazak

Muppet


----------



## Aurora

trump


----------



## Macfury

prompt


----------



## Kazak

promo


----------



## Macfury

Roomba


----------



## Kazak

.


----------



## Kazak

Boomer


----------



## Macfury

demob


----------



## SINC

mobile


----------



## Aurora

bloom


----------



## Kazak

moolah


----------



## SINC

halos


----------



## Macfury

slalom


----------



## Kazak

mallow


----------



## Macfury

Owlman


----------



## Kazak

manly


----------



## Macfury

lemony


----------



## Kazak

womanly


----------



## SINC

mainly


----------



## Aurora

claim


----------



## SINC

clams


----------



## Aurora

slack


----------



## Kazak

caulk


----------



## Macfury

lucky


----------



## SINC

plucks


----------



## Macfury

sculpt


----------



## SINC

culprit


----------



## Macfury

uptick


----------



## Aurora

pickup


----------



## SINC

hiccup


----------



## Kazak

chirp


----------



## Macfury

parcha (passion fruit)


----------



## Kazak

preach


----------



## screature

teach


----------



## SINC

peachy


----------



## Macfury

Apache


----------



## SINC

patches


----------



## Aurora

chapter


----------



## SINC

charter


----------



## Macfury

ratchet


----------



## Aurora

chatted


----------



## Macfury

tetched


----------



## SINC

cheeped


----------



## Aurora

heaped


----------



## SINC

pleased


----------



## Kazak

splayed


----------



## SINC

players


----------



## Macfury

yarbles (Nadsat)


----------



## Kazak

blarney


----------



## SINC

learns


----------



## Aurora

spare


----------



## SINC

speaks


----------



## Aurora

sparks


----------



## Kazak

spork


----------



## Macfury

sporin


----------



## Kazak

inspire


----------



## Macfury

retsin


----------



## Kazak

retinal


----------



## SINC

recital


----------



## Kazak

caliper


----------



## Aurora

clapper


----------



## SINC

pencil


----------



## Aurora

Sorry Sinc. I just beat you by a whisker
Back to 'clapper'


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> Sorry Sinc. I just beat you by a whisker
> Back to 'clapper'


So you did. 

places


----------



## Macfury

scapula


----------



## Kazak

Capulet (Juliet _et al._)


----------



## SINC

pullet


----------



## Aurora

tulips


----------



## Macfury

pustule


----------



## Aurora

plates


----------



## SINC

plated


----------



## Aurora

elated


----------



## Kazak

exhaled


----------



## SINC

hailed


----------



## Aurora

mailed


----------



## SINC

denials


----------



## Kazak

median


----------



## SINC

demon


----------



## Aurora

lemon


----------



## SINC

models


----------



## Kazak

yodel


----------



## SINC

yield


----------



## Kazak

dyer


----------



## SINC

years


----------



## Aurora

teary


----------



## Macfury

ratite


----------



## Aurora

titan


----------



## SINC

kitten


----------



## Aurora

entity


----------



## SINC

destiny


----------



## Aurora

sentry


----------



## screature

century


----------



## Macfury

nectar


----------



## Kazak

cretin


----------



## Macfury

trinket


----------



## Kazak

knitted


----------



## Macfury

kindest


----------



## SINC

kinder


----------



## Kazak

drunk


----------



## Aurora

trunk


----------



## SINC

trounce


----------



## Aurora

two letters added?


----------



## Kazak

Yep, so from trunk to

junket


----------



## SINC

Sorry guys, too early, not awake. 

jinks


----------



## Aurora

kings


----------



## SINC

skinks


----------



## Aurora

Stink


----------



## SINC

tinker


----------



## Kazak

insert


----------



## Macfury

tensor


----------



## SINC

sorters


----------



## Kazak

retort


----------



## SINC

porters


----------



## Kazak

torpor


----------



## SINC

troops


----------



## Kazak

trope


----------



## Aurora

metro


----------



## Kazak

motet


----------



## SINC

teem


----------



## Aurora

meaty


----------



## SINC

teamed


----------



## Aurora

debated


----------



## Kazak

debited


----------



## Aurora

indeed


----------



## SINC

minded


----------



## Aurora

diced


----------



## Kazak

ceded


----------



## Aurora

decide


----------



## Macmike41

decider


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> decide





Macmike41 said:


> decider


No letter change, just a letter added, so:

cider


----------



## Aurora

trice


----------



## SINC

traces


----------



## Kazak

Cartier


----------



## Aurora

carrier


----------



## SINC

barrier


----------



## Kazak

barber


----------



## Aurora

barker


----------



## SINC

bakers


----------



## Kazak

broke


----------



## Aurora

break


----------



## SINC

creaks


----------



## Aurora

wreaks


----------



## SINC

reeks


----------



## Aurora

reeds


----------



## SINC

sneers


----------



## Aurora

Tresses


----------



## SINC

sassier


----------



## Aurora

resist


----------



## Kazak

their


----------



## Macfury

earth


----------



## Kazak

wrath


----------



## Macfury

thrown


----------



## Kazak

worthy


----------



## SINC

swarthy


----------



## Kazak

swaths


----------



## SINC

wraths


----------



## Aurora

thrash


----------



## Kazak

satyr


----------



## SINC

tyre


----------



## Aurora

yeti


----------



## SINC

métis


----------



## Aurora

stems


----------



## Kazak

mete


----------



## Aurora

feet


----------



## SINC

sleet


----------



## Aurora

skeet


----------



## SINC

peeks


----------



## Aurora

kepis


----------



## SINC

spires


----------



## Aurora

press


----------



## Kazak

presto


----------



## SINC

stowers


----------



## Macfury

stereo


----------



## SINC

streets


----------



## Macfury

estrus


----------



## SINC

trusts


----------



## Aurora

Rusty


----------



## SINC

rusted


----------



## Kazak

routed


----------



## SINC

poured


----------



## Aurora

prods


----------



## SINC

spar


----------



## Macfury

spoor


----------



## Aurora

ropes


----------



## Kazak

herpes


----------



## SINC

phaser


----------



## Aurora

spared


----------



## Kazak

parked


----------



## SINC

partied


----------



## Aurora

trapped


----------



## SINC

pepper


----------



## Kazak

propped


----------



## Aurora

doppler


----------



## SINC

plead


----------



## Aurora

SINC said:


> plead


two letters dropped


----------



## SINC

pleader


----------



## Aurora

dappled


----------



## SINC

apples


----------



## Aurora

shale


----------



## SINC

shades


----------



## Kazak

ahead (What's that on the road . . .)


----------



## SINC

headed


----------



## Aurora

healed


----------



## SINC

beheads


----------



## Aurora

hearse


----------



## SINC

shears


----------



## Kazak

heart


----------



## SINC

theory


----------



## screature

story


----------



## Kazak

yurt


----------



## SINC

turds


----------



## Aurora

spurt


----------



## Kazak

putrid


----------



## SINC

proud


----------



## Aurora

dump


----------



## SINC

pumas


----------



## Kazak

ampule


----------



## SINC

plumbed


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> plumbed


lumber


----------



## SINC

blunder


----------



## Kazak

blonde


----------



## SINC

blender


----------



## Kazak

Grendel (an acquaintance of the disarming Beowulf)


----------



## SINC

lenders


----------



## Kazak

fender


----------



## Aurora

creed


----------



## SINC

Greece


----------



## Aurora

creel


----------



## SINC

reeled


----------



## Kazak

delete


----------



## SINC

elate


----------



## Macfury

latte


----------



## SINC

letter


----------



## Aurora

relate


----------



## SINC

taller


----------



## Aurora

teller


----------



## screature

seller


----------



## SINC

stellar


----------



## Kazak

trellis


----------



## screature

stellar


----------



## SINC

slider


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> slider


Sorry SINC beat you by seconds.

Word in play is:
*
stellar *


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Sorry SINC beat you by seconds.
> 
> Word in play is:
> *
> stellar *


Nope, not so fast, look up, I used stellar just two posts back. 

Word in play is still 

slider


----------



## Kazak

silver


----------



## SINC

livered


----------



## Kazak

reveal


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Nope, not so fast, look up, I used stellar just two posts back.
> 
> Word in play is still
> 
> slider


Oops my bad... Sorry. 

Don't know how I missed that.


----------



## screature

travel


----------



## Kazak

Valotte (remember Julian Lennon?)


----------



## SINC

lattes


----------



## Aurora

attest


----------



## thatleetboy

never mind...


----------



## SINC

tatter


----------



## thatleetboy

treats


----------



## SINC

threat


----------



## Aurora

chart


----------



## SINC

charms


----------



## Kazak

smirch


----------



## Aurora

crimps


----------



## SINC

chimps


----------



## Aurora

humps


----------



## SINC

champs


----------



## Kazak

clamp


----------



## SINC

clumps


----------



## Aurora

plumb


----------



## SINC

plums


----------



## Aurora

sample


----------



## SINC

trample


----------



## Kazak

I want to say "plectrum," but . . .

rumple


----------



## Aurora

plumber


----------



## thatleetboy

plumber

oops, too slow...


----------



## thatleetboy

make it...

slumber


----------



## SINC

bummer


----------



## Aurora

rebut


----------



## Kazak

bruit


----------



## thatleetboy

turbid


----------



## Kazak

turgid


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Aurora

druid


----------



## SINC

ruined


----------



## Aurora

knurled


----------



## SINC

curled


----------



## Aurora

lurked


----------



## SINC

larks


----------



## Aurora

skirl (as in the skirl o' the pipes)


----------



## Kazak

slinky


----------



## SINC

stinky


----------



## Aurora

kinky


----------



## SINC

skunky


----------



## Aurora

skank


----------



## Kazak

ankh


----------



## SINC

hands


----------



## Kazak

Dhani (Harrison, George's son)


----------



## Aurora

chain


----------



## Macmike41

chance


----------



## Kazak

enhance


----------



## Aurora

cheapen


----------



## SINC

peaches


----------



## Kazak

epochs


----------



## SINC

porched


----------



## Kazak

preach


----------



## SINC

chaps


----------



## Kazak

capo


----------



## Aurora

pack


----------



## Kazak

knap


----------



## SINC

snaps


----------



## Aurora

passed


----------



## SINC

spared


----------



## Kazak

drapery


----------



## SINC

raider


----------



## Kazak

I'd like to use Airdrie just for you, SINC, but I can't.

ardor


----------



## SINC

It's the thought that counts!

roads


----------



## Aurora

roast


----------



## SINC

trouts


----------



## Kazak

tutored


----------



## Aurora

uttered


----------



## SINC

mutters


----------



## Aurora

sûreté


----------



## SINC

streets


----------



## Aurora

trestle


----------



## Kazak

trustee


----------



## SINC

rusted


----------



## Kazak

sturdy


----------



## Aurora

trusty


----------



## Kazak

ratty


----------



## SINC

pretty


----------



## Kazak

pyrite


----------



## SINC

sprites


----------



## Aurora

Sprint


----------



## SINC

points


----------



## Aurora

stowing


----------



## SINC

swings


----------



## Aurora

stings


----------



## Kazak

giant


----------



## SINC

grants


----------



## Aurora

angry


----------



## SINC

grains


----------



## Kazak

ingrain


----------



## Aurora

railing


----------



## SINC

raining


----------



## Aurora

Inning


----------



## Kazak

pinging


----------



## SINC

singing


----------



## Kazak

binging


----------



## Aurora

Ringing


----------



## Kazak

Ingrid


----------



## SINC

grinder


----------



## Kazak

rebind


----------



## Aurora

cinder


----------



## Kazak

crinkle


----------



## SINC

wrinkle


----------



## Aurora

tinkle


----------



## SINC

lentil


----------



## Macfury

tiller


----------



## Aurora

litter


----------



## Kazak

.


----------



## Kazak

literal


----------



## Aurora

rallies


----------



## SINC

railed


----------



## Aurora

mailed


----------



## SINC

maimed


----------



## Kazak

medium


----------



## SINC

dummy


----------



## Kazak

chummy


----------



## SINC

mummy


----------



## thatleetboy

dummy


----------



## SINC

Whoops!



SINC said:


> dummy





thatleetboy said:


> dummy


----------



## Kazak

mummer


----------



## SINC

rummy


----------



## Kazak

murmur


----------



## SINC

rumour


----------



## Kazak

mourner


----------



## SINC

tourer


----------



## Aurora

trooper


----------



## Kazak

petrol


----------



## Aurora

trollop


----------



## Kazak

dollop


----------



## SINC

droop


----------



## Kazak

poured


----------



## Macfury

troupe


----------



## Kazak

Protean


----------



## SINC

proton


----------



## Kazak

torpor


----------



## Aurora

trooper


----------



## Kazak

torpedo


----------



## Aurora

sorted


----------



## SINC

started


----------



## Aurora

darted


----------



## SINC

ratted


----------



## Aurora

tatted


----------



## SINC

hated


----------



## screature

stated


----------



## Aurora

attend


----------



## Kazak

dental


----------



## Aurora

talent


----------



## Kazak

laden


----------



## SINC

delays


----------



## Aurora

ladles


----------



## SINC

cradles


----------



## Aurora

curdles


----------



## SINC

scoured


----------



## Aurora

carouse


----------



## SINC

roused


----------



## Kazak

rouge


----------



## Aurora

grout


----------



## Kazak

turbot


----------



## SINC

turbos


----------



## Macfury

posture


----------



## SINC

stopper


----------



## Kazak

despot


----------



## SINC

sport


----------



## Aurora

torpid


----------



## Kazak

adopt


----------



## SINC

adept


----------



## Aurora

pedal


----------



## SINC

ladels


----------



## Aurora

labels


----------



## SINC

slabs


----------



## Aurora

stabs


----------



## SINC

stains


----------



## Aurora

asset


----------



## SINC

basket


----------



## Kazak

askew


----------



## SINC

cashew


----------



## Aurora

chaste


----------



## SINC

hasten


----------



## Kazak

aster


----------



## Aurora

treaty


----------



## SINC

threats


----------



## Aurora

chatter


----------



## SINC

shatter


----------



## Kazak

trashy


----------



## Aurora

brash


----------



## SINC

breach


----------



## Aurora

bleach


----------



## SINC

leaches


----------



## Aurora

cleans


----------



## Kazak

uncle


----------



## SINC

clues


----------



## Aurora

clubs


----------



## SINC

blocks


----------



## Aurora

clocks


----------



## SINC

clicks


----------



## Aurora

skill


----------



## SINC

kilts


----------



## Aurora

stinks


----------



## SINC

stains


----------



## Kazak

satiny


----------



## SINC

tiaras


----------



## Aurora

Stars


----------



## SINC

tarts


----------



## Aurora

ratty


----------



## SINC

pretty


----------



## Kazak

pertly


----------



## SINC

portly


----------



## Aurora

partly


----------



## Kazak

triply


----------



## SINC

pilot


----------



## Aurora

toiler


----------



## SINC

toolers


----------



## Aurora

lookers


----------



## Kazak

Lakers


----------



## SINC

skater


----------



## Aurora

tracks


----------



## Kazak

corks


----------



## Aurora

scorn


----------



## SINC

corned


----------



## Kazak

Dacron


----------



## SINC

crowned


----------



## Aurora

worded


----------



## SINC

drowns


----------



## Aurora

two letters changed
back to
worded


----------



## Kazak

wooded


----------



## SINC

doomed


----------



## Kazak

moody


----------



## Macfury

Monday


----------



## Aurora

demon


----------



## Kazak

denim


----------



## Aurora

mends


----------



## Kazak

midden


----------



## Aurora

diamond


----------



## SINC

demand


----------



## Kazak

mandate


----------



## Aurora

detain


----------



## Kazak

index


----------



## Aurora

exit


----------



## Kazak

telex


----------



## Aurora

text


----------



## SINC

tests


----------



## Aurora

settee


----------



## Kazak

teeter


----------



## Aurora

trees


----------



## Kazak

entrée


----------



## Aurora

trend


----------



## Kazak

tirade


----------



## Aurora

traded


----------



## Macfury

ratted


----------



## Aurora

ranted


----------



## SINC

trammed


----------



## Kazak

trammel


----------



## SINC

hammer


----------



## Kazak

rehab


----------



## SINC

bears


----------



## Aurora

brassy


----------



## Kazak

Brasso


----------



## Aurora

sober


----------



## Kazak

rube


----------



## SINC

tuber


----------



## Aurora

cube


----------



## Kazak

Cuban


----------



## Aurora

Canuck


----------



## screature

dunck


----------



## Kazak

Dune


----------



## SINC

tuned


----------



## Aurora

hunter


----------



## Kazak

rethink


----------



## SINC

tanker


----------



## Kazak

recant


----------



## SINC

crates


----------



## Kazak

treacly


----------



## SINC

create


----------



## Macfury

acetate


----------



## Kazak

attack !


----------



## SINC

tacky


----------



## Kazak

lacy


----------



## SINC

yacks


----------



## Aurora

sick


----------



## SINC

sacks


----------



## Aurora

tack


----------



## SINC

stick


----------



## Aurora

slick


----------



## SINC

sticky


----------



## Aurora

stinky


----------



## Kazak

tikis


----------



## SINC

kites


----------



## Kazak

kitsch


----------



## SINC

stitch


----------



## Kazak

chest


----------



## SINC

heists


----------



## Aurora

stash


----------



## SINC

shots


----------



## Aurora

shoes


----------



## SINC

shouts


----------



## Aurora

tossup


----------



## SINC

support


----------



## Aurora

pastor


----------



## Kazak

patrol


----------



## Aurora

parrot


----------



## Kazak

parry


----------



## Aurora

raper


----------



## Kazak

arrear


----------



## SINC

rears


----------



## Aurora

reams


----------



## Macfury

misery


----------



## SINC

mystery


----------



## Aurora

stymie


----------



## Kazak

enmity


----------



## Aurora

timed


----------



## SINC

medics


----------



## Kazak

medical


----------



## Aurora

claimer (horserace)


----------



## SINC

chimer


----------



## Kazak

machine


----------



## Aurora

mashie (golf club)


----------



## SINC

shine


----------



## Aurora

sheen


----------



## SINC

sheers


----------



## Kazak

Shears (Billy)


----------



## SINC

rashed


----------



## Kazak

radish


----------



## SINC

dashers


----------



## Aurora

erased


----------



## SINC

raised


----------



## Aurora

varied


----------



## Kazak

reviled


----------



## SINC

married


----------



## Kazak

Think I scooped you, SINC, so back to reviled.


----------



## Aurora

virile


----------



## SINC

reviled


----------



## Aurora

Kazak said:


> reviled


You are having problems tonight Sinc.
Back to 'virile'


----------



## SINC

Am so. 

rifle


----------



## Aurora

flirt


----------



## SINC

litre


----------



## Aurora

trilby


----------



## Kazak

byliner


----------



## SINC

liners


----------



## Aurora

sincere


----------



## Kazak

rescind


----------



## Aurora

second


----------



## SINC

scones


----------



## Kazak

crone


----------



## SINC

croons


----------



## Aurora

crooks


----------



## Kazak

corky


----------



## SINC

Kazak said:


> corky


Krydor (Saskatchewan)


----------



## Kazak

dorkier


----------



## SINC

porkier


----------



## Aurora

report


----------



## SINC

tripper


----------



## Aurora

kipper


----------



## Kazak

pinker


----------



## Aurora

sinker


----------



## SINC

stink


----------



## Aurora

kings


----------



## Kazak

gunk


----------



## Aurora

lunge


----------



## Kazak

gerund


----------



## Aurora

danger


----------



## SINC

graded


----------



## Aurora

raided


----------



## SINC

grained


----------



## Kazak

gearing


----------



## SINC

searing


----------



## Aurora

ringers


----------



## Kazak

derring (do)


----------



## Aurora

render


----------



## SINC

tenders


----------



## Kazak

trendy


----------



## SINC

randy


----------



## Kazak

Andrew


----------



## SINC

drown


----------



## Aurora

drone


----------



## SINC

drole


----------



## Aurora

dollar


----------



## Kazak

ladle


----------



## Aurora

deals


----------



## SINC

leader


----------



## Kazak

reload


----------



## SINC

dread


----------



## Aurora

ready


----------



## SINC

treaty


----------



## Kazak

tarry


----------



## SINC

ratty


----------



## Aurora

trait


----------



## Kazak

rattan


----------



## SINC

train


----------



## Kazak

auntie


----------



## SINC

taunted


----------



## Aurora

attends


----------



## SINC

steady


----------



## Aurora

steamy


----------



## SINC

steak


----------



## Aurora

taser


----------



## SINC

tsars


----------



## Aurora

raster


----------



## Kazak

Terran


----------



## SINC

errands


----------



## Aurora

reader


----------



## Kazak

cadre


----------



## Aurora

recall


----------



## SINC

crawler


----------



## Aurora

clearer


----------



## Kazak

corral


----------



## SINC

clear


----------



## Kazak

circle


----------



## SINC

clear


----------



## Kazak

SINC said:


> clear





Kazak said:


> circle





SINC said:


> clear


Sort of makes sense, but we'll circle back anyway.

clerk


----------



## SINC

Forget to look back and it happens. 

recall


----------



## Kazak

collier


----------



## SINC

collies


----------



## Kazak

locals


----------



## SINC

culls


----------



## Macfury

Oculus (current movie)


----------



## Kazak

Lupus


----------



## Macfury

upsell


----------



## SINC

presell


----------



## Kazak

Presley


----------



## Macfury

osprey


----------



## Aurora

repost


----------



## SINC

roast


----------



## Aurora

strap


----------



## Kazak

strop


----------



## Aurora

portly


----------



## Macfury

tropic


----------



## SINC

picture


----------



## Aurora

capture


----------



## SINC

pirate


----------



## Kazak

Pilate


----------



## Aurora

plane


----------



## Kazak

lamp


----------



## SINC

plums


----------



## Macfury

mumps


----------



## Aurora

rumps


----------



## Macfury

Purim


----------



## Aurora

primp


----------



## Macfury

impure


----------



## Kazak

imperil


----------



## Macfury

_(Das)_ Limpet


----------



## Aurora

temple


----------



## Kazak

trample


----------



## Macfury

empath


----------



## SINC

paths


----------



## Macfury

tapas


----------



## SINC

spas


----------



## Kazak

pants


----------



## SINC

pleats


----------



## Kazak

palate


----------



## Macfury

talapia


----------



## Kazak

pliant


----------



## SINC

plants


----------



## Kazak

spatula


----------



## SINC

tulips


----------



## Kazak

pilot


----------



## SINC

plots


----------



## Kazak

topsy


----------



## Macfury

Postum


----------



## SINC

trumps


----------



## Kazak

partum


----------



## SINC

trumpet


----------



## Kazak

patter


----------



## Macfury

repeat


----------



## Kazak

repeat


----------



## Kazak

parent


----------



## SINC

prance


----------



## Kazak

scarper


----------



## SINC

crapper


----------



## Macfury

parcel


----------



## Kazak

parsec


----------



## SINC

praise


----------



## Kazak

prairie


----------



## SINC

paired


----------



## Kazak

fried


----------



## SINC

pried


----------



## Kazak

roped


----------



## SINC

drapes


----------



## Kazak

pesado


----------



## SINC

pesos


----------



## Kazak

peon


----------



## Macfury

opera


----------



## SINC

person


----------



## Kazak

parson


----------



## screature

parsnip


----------



## Kazak

snapper


----------



## SINC

tappers


----------



## Aurora

stared


----------



## screature

.


----------



## screature

trees


----------



## Aurora

streak


----------



## screature

track


----------



## Kazak

trek


----------



## SINC

truck


----------



## Kazak

ruckus


----------



## SINC

crocus


----------



## Macfury

course


----------



## SINC

pours


----------



## Kazak

porous


----------



## SINC

roust


----------



## Kazak

strong


----------



## SINC

grunts


----------



## Macfury

rugrats


----------



## Kazak

Macfury said:


> rugrats


Like.

garrot


----------



## SINC

parrots


----------



## Kazak

rotary


----------



## SINC

tardy


----------



## Aurora

dairy


----------



## SINC

laired


----------



## Kazak

rider


----------



## SINC

driven


----------



## Kazak

weird


----------



## SINC

friend


----------



## Kazak

confide


----------



## SINC

conifer


----------



## Kazak

France


----------



## SINC

prances


----------



## Aurora

dancers


----------



## SINC

dunces


----------



## Aurora

uncles


----------



## SINC

clones


----------



## Aurora

crones


----------



## Kazak

Ponce (de Leon)


----------



## Aurora

capon


----------



## Kazak

canape


----------



## SINC

pecans


----------



## Aurora

scamper


----------



## SINC

pampers


----------



## Aurora

pumpers (firetrucks)


----------



## Macfury

umpires


----------



## SINC

primers


----------



## Kazak

vampire


----------



## SINC

primate


----------



## Kazak

matrix


----------



## Aurora

train


----------



## Macfury

ratite


----------



## Aurora

trace


----------



## Macfury

exact


----------



## Kazak

Texas


----------



## SINC

extra


----------



## Aurora

treat


----------



## SINC

react


----------



## Kazak

carrot


----------



## Aurora

crater


----------



## SINC

caters


----------



## Aurora

skaters


----------



## SINC

shakers


----------



## Aurora

hackers


----------



## Kazak

chalks


----------



## SINC

chats


----------



## Kazak

teach


----------



## SINC

cheap


----------



## Kazak

poach


----------



## Aurora

chapel


----------



## Kazak

bleach


----------



## Aurora

clash


----------



## SINC

lashes


----------



## Macfury

shellac


----------



## Kazak

callus


----------



## Aurora

mollusc


----------



## Macfury

column


----------



## Kazak

limns


----------



## SINC

minus


----------



## Kazak

numb


----------



## Macfury

imbue


----------



## Kazak

Macfury said:


> imbue


Like.

umber


----------



## Macfury

rhumba


----------



## Kazak

rheum


----------



## SINC

harm


----------



## Aurora

match


----------



## SINC

charms


----------



## Kazak

larch (the)


----------



## Macfury

Kazak said:


> larch (the)


(I can recognize this tree from far, far away...)


churl


----------



## Kazak

cruel


----------



## Aurora

lurch


----------



## Kazak

urchin


----------



## Aurora

crunch


----------



## Kazak

raunchy


----------



## SINC

chunky


----------



## Aurora

hanky


----------



## Kazak

Yankee


----------



## Aurora

keenly


----------



## Kazak

knell


----------



## Aurora

kiln


----------



## Kazak

Köln (or Cologne)


----------



## Macfury

Loki


----------



## Aurora

coils


----------



## Kazak

locus


----------



## Aurora

scull


----------



## Macfury

skull


----------



## Kazak

Krull (a movie)


----------



## Macfury

Kazak said:


> Krull (a movie)


(Saw it first-run)

krill


----------



## SINC

skills


----------



## Aurora

slick


----------



## Kazak

milk


----------



## Aurora

slime


----------



## Kazak

milieu


----------



## SINC

miler


----------



## Kazak

relict


----------



## Macfury

treacle


----------



## SINC

clears


----------



## Kazak

cater


----------



## Aurora

tracks


----------



## Kazak

tricksy


----------



## Aurora

trucks


----------



## Kazak

truce


----------



## SINC

cured


----------



## Kazak

decry


----------



## Macfury

dicey


----------



## SINC

ciders


----------



## Kazak

Strider (sorry)


----------



## SINC

reside


----------



## Kazak

sidearm


----------



## SINC

medians


----------



## Kazak

simian


----------



## SINC

means


----------



## Aurora

smear


----------



## Kazak

reamer


----------



## Macfury

meerkat


----------



## Aurora

relate


----------



## SINC

belated


----------



## Kazak

belied


----------



## Macfury

debride


----------



## Kazak

bridged


----------



## SINC

abridge


----------



## Kazak

girder


----------



## Macfury

edgier


----------



## Kazak

dingier


----------



## SINC

dingle


----------



## Macfury

legend


----------



## Aurora

gender


----------



## SINC

tenders


----------



## Kazak

Arendt (Hannah)


----------



## SINC

trends


----------



## Aurora

sentry


----------



## Macfury

tensor


----------



## Aurora

sorted


----------



## Macfury

tortes


----------



## Aurora

rotten


----------



## Macfury

Toronto


----------



## SINC

pronto


----------



## Aurora

snoop


----------



## SINC

nouns


----------



## Aurora

Sorry Sinc. Two letters changed. Back to
snoop


----------



## Kazak

nope


----------



## Aurora

poles


----------



## Kazak

polis


----------



## SINC

slips


----------



## Aurora

lisped


----------



## Macfury

stipend


----------



## Kazak

pundit


----------



## SINC

pound


----------



## Kazak

unpaid


----------



## SINC

plaid


----------



## Macfury

dipole


----------



## Kazak

Leonid (Brezhnev)


----------



## Macfury

Delano (Roosevelt)


----------



## SINC

noodles


----------



## Aurora

loonies


----------



## Kazak

loners


----------



## Macfury

stoner


----------



## Kazak

nitro


----------



## SINC

trains


----------



## Kazak

strange


----------



## Macfury

tanager


----------



## SINC

granite


----------



## Kazak

cretin


----------



## Macfury

tinker


----------



## Kazak

ingrate


----------



## Macfury

integer


----------



## Kazak

gentler


----------



## Aurora

greets


----------



## Kazak

freest (I believe Vonnegut said this was one of the strangest looking words in the English language)


----------



## Macfury

faster (pussycat)


----------



## SINC

farter


----------



## Macfury

ferret


----------



## Kazak

Ferrer (José and Miguel, f'rinstance)


----------



## SINC

refers


----------



## Kazak

referee


----------



## SINC

ferier


----------



## Macfury

terrier


----------



## Aurora

merrier


----------



## Macfury

empire


----------



## Aurora

creep


----------



## SINC

screen


----------



## Macfury

nacre


----------



## Aurora

recent


----------



## Kazak

central


----------



## Aurora

recall


----------



## Macfury

gallery


----------



## Aurora

legally


----------



## Macfury

megaly


----------



## Aurora

galley


----------



## Macfury

allege


----------



## Aurora

gleam


----------



## Macfury

legume


----------



## Aurora

gruel


----------



## Kazak

rouged


----------



## SINC

grounds


----------



## Kazak

around


----------



## SINC

rounder


----------



## Kazak

redound


----------



## SINC

drowned


----------



## Kazak

warded


----------



## Aurora

dwarf


----------



## Kazak

coward


----------



## Aurora

award


----------



## Macfury

reward


----------



## Aurora

dryer


----------



## Macfury

ready


----------



## Aurora

dared


----------



## Macfury

dryad


----------



## Aurora

daddy


----------



## Kazak

Duddy (Kravitz)


----------



## Macfury

dude


----------



## Aurora

eddy


----------



## SINC

deeds


----------



## Aurora

seer


----------



## Kazak

eker


----------



## Macfury

reiki


----------



## Kazak

Riker (sorry again)


----------



## Macfury

ricer


----------



## Kazak

cerise


----------



## SINC

revises


----------



## Aurora

visors


----------



## Kazak

rosin


----------



## SINC

resins


----------



## Macfury

sinter


----------



## SINC

strain


----------



## Kazak

nitrous


----------



## Aurora

snore


----------



## Kazak

That's 7 to 5, Aurora. Back to

nitrous


----------



## Macfury

routine


----------



## Aurora

trounce (sorry 'bout that Kazak)


----------



## Macfury

country


----------



## Aurora

tourney


----------



## Kazak

gurney


----------



## Aurora

grungy


----------



## SINC

rugby


----------



## Kazak

Bruges (Belgium)


----------



## Macfury

Bugles )Frito Lay)


----------



## Kazak

boggles (wanted to use Buggles, but couldn't)


----------



## Macfury

Buggles (riding on the monorail)


----------



## SINC

Kazak said:


> boggles (wanted to use Buggles, but couldn't)


Ah, good idea indeed!

buggles beejacon


----------



## Kazak

Uglies


----------



## SINC

gliders


----------



## Kazak

guilder


----------



## SINC

builder


----------



## Macfury

Dublin


----------



## SINC

blindly


----------



## Kazak

baldly


----------



## SINC

ballad


----------



## Macfury

ladybug


----------



## Kazak

I think SINC scooped you, Macfury. So from ballad to

Allah


----------



## Aurora

shall


----------



## SINC

halos


----------



## Macfury

slalom


----------



## SINC

smaller


----------



## Kazak

miller


----------



## Macfury

limber


----------



## SINC

slimmer


----------



## Kazak

Merlin


----------



## SINC

liners


----------



## Macfury

sirloin


----------



## SINC

violin


----------



## Macfury

viola


----------



## SINC

loan


----------



## Aurora

nails


----------



## Kazak

alien


----------



## SINC

aligns


----------



## Macfury

lasagna


----------



## SINC

signal


----------



## Macfury

aligned


----------



## Aurora

gleaned


----------



## Macfury

England


----------



## Aurora

landed


----------



## Kazak

laddie


----------



## Macfury

daedal


----------



## Kazak

deadly


----------



## Macfury

addled


----------



## Kazak

eddied


----------



## Macfury

deicide


----------



## Kazak

caddie


----------



## Macfury

didact


----------



## Kazak

katydid


----------



## SINC

Well, after much thought and hours of web search I think you have succeeded in killing the thread. I can find nary a word that can be made using six letters from katydid. That's quite an accomplishment. Five letters works, but that means dropping two letters which is against the rules. Anyone else tried this yet?


----------



## Aurora

I'm stumped too.


----------



## Macfury

oddity


----------



## Aurora

Way to go Macfury

idiot


----------



## SINC

Well done indeed Macfury!

riot


----------



## Kazak

I had no idea. I would be surprised if there were any seven-letter thread-killers out there, with over 2,000,000 words in the language.

triad


----------



## Aurora

dirty


----------



## Kazak

tardy


----------



## SINC

trendy


----------



## Aurora

tender


----------



## Macfury

ardent


----------



## Aurora

denture


----------



## Kazak

Trudie (Styler)


----------



## Aurora

crude


----------



## SINC

duties


----------



## Kazak

cruddy


----------



## Aurora

muddy


----------



## Kazak

dumdum


----------



## Aurora

dummy


----------



## SINC

mummy


----------



## Kazak

scummy


----------



## Macfury

Muscovy


----------



## Kazak

scurvy


----------



## SINC

curves


----------



## Kazak

scarves


----------



## SINC

carvers


----------



## Kazak

career


----------



## SINC

creek


----------



## Kazak

wreck


----------



## Aurora

wrack


----------



## Kazak

whack


----------



## Aurora

shack


----------



## Kazak

shtick


----------



## Aurora

think


----------



## Kazak

knish


----------



## Aurora

shank


----------



## Kazak

gnash


----------



## SINC

nosh


----------



## Kazak

honey


----------



## Macfury

hornet


----------



## SINC

horny


----------



## Kazak

rhino


----------



## SINC

honers


----------



## Kazak

Sharon (share alike)


----------



## Macfury

harpoon


----------



## Kazak

parson


----------



## SINC

spare


----------



## Kazak

Reaper (Grim)


----------



## SINC

parry


----------



## Kazak

priory


----------



## SINC

pyros


----------



## Kazak

soapy


----------



## Macfury

posey


----------



## Kazak

poetry (though prose was also an option)


----------



## SINC

trophy


----------



## Kazak

photo


----------



## Macfury

hoopoe


----------



## SINC

hoops


----------



## Kazak

phooey


----------



## SINC

honey


----------



## Kazak

shone


----------



## SINC

shines


----------



## Kazak

heinous


----------



## SINC

houses


----------



## Kazak

You know you make me want to

shout!


----------



## Macfury

housing


----------



## SINC

Isn't that two letters added MF?


----------



## Kazak

SINC said:


> Isn't that two letters added MF?


'Tis.

stout


----------



## SINC

trout


----------



## Kazak

truant


----------



## SINC

trunk


----------



## Macfury

kraut

"housing" was for "heinous" by the way--just too late!


----------



## SINC

runt


----------



## Macfury

The site is off again--index shows SINC posted at 10:42, but nothing visible yet.

Edit: posting this made it visible.


----------



## SINC

Yeah, that happens a lot lately, especially when the post is the one at the top of the page for whatever reason.


----------



## Macfury

turd


----------



## SINC

drums


----------



## Macfury

Smurf


----------



## SINC

farms


----------



## Kazak

Fermat (Pierre)


----------



## Macfury

tamper


----------



## Kazak

prelate


----------



## SINC

related


----------



## Kazak

belated


----------



## Macfury

bloated


----------



## SINC

boater


----------



## Macfury

reboot


----------



## Kazak

robotic


----------



## Macfury

boronic


----------



## Kazak

ironic


----------



## Macfury

chronic


----------



## Kazak

clinch


----------



## SINC

chain


----------



## Kazak

Chaim


----------



## SINC

march


----------



## Kazak

archon


----------



## Macfury

chroma


----------



## Kazak

choral


----------



## screature

chore


----------



## Kazak

wretch


----------



## screature

^^^ Good one!

stretch


----------



## Kazak

Thanks.

Trutch (BC)


----------



## SINC

truce


----------



## Kazak

Curtis


----------



## screature

struck


----------



## SINC

ruckus


----------



## Kazak

sucker


----------



## SINC

trucker


----------



## Kazak

recruit


----------



## Macfury

crudite


----------



## SINC

cruder


----------



## Kazak

redux


----------



## SINC

reduce


----------



## Kazak

produce


----------



## SINC

proceed


----------



## Kazak

precede


----------



## SINC

cedered


----------



## Kazak

decried


----------



## SINC

decade


----------



## Kazak

cadence


----------



## Macfury

decent


----------



## Kazak

docent


----------



## SINC

decants


----------



## Kazak

descent


----------



## SINC

screen


----------



## Kazak

creel


----------



## SINC

reeled


----------



## Kazak

Felder (Don, of The Eagles)


----------



## SINC

fenders


----------



## Kazak

Freons


----------



## Macfury

tonsure


----------



## Kazak

surety


----------



## SINC

result


----------



## Macfury

suture


----------



## SINC

stature


----------



## Kazak

Staten (Island)


----------



## SINC

stated


----------



## Kazak

matted


----------



## SINC

matters


----------



## Kazak

attars


----------



## SINC

starts


----------



## Kazak

startle


----------



## SINC

tarted


----------



## Kazak

thread


----------



## SINC

heralds


----------



## Kazak

halter


----------



## SINC

wealth


----------



## Kazak

Walter (with an L, not an I)


----------



## SINC

altar


----------



## Kazak

Malta


----------



## SINC

malted


----------



## Kazak

Talmud


----------



## Macfury

medulla [oblongata]


----------



## Kazak

allied


----------



## SINC

railed


----------



## Kazak

daily


----------



## SINC

delays


----------



## Kazak

Yalies (graduates of Yale)


----------



## Macfury

allies


----------



## Kazak

lilies


----------



## SINC

pliers


----------



## Kazak

reply


----------



## SINC

preys


----------



## Kazak

parley


----------



## Macfury

Baer? 

yarble (NADSAT)


----------



## SINC

bluer


----------



## Macfury

bugle


----------



## SINC

glued


----------



## Kazak

lewd


----------



## SINC

welds


----------



## Kazak

Kazak said:


> lewd





SINC said:


> welds


Just an add, no change, so . . .

Waldo (where's?)


----------



## SINC

Sorry about that! 

wallop


----------



## Kazak

pallor


----------



## Macfury

parlour


----------



## Kazak

parkour


----------



## SINC

parlour


----------



## Kazak

Macfury said:


> parlour





SINC said:


> parlour


from parkour to 

Parker (Bros., Peter, etc.)


----------



## SINC

Drat, diddit again!

partner


----------



## Kazak

trapper


----------



## Macfury

patter


----------



## SINC

batters


----------



## Kazak

rattle


----------



## Macfury

turtle


----------



## macintosh doctor

hurtle


----------



## SINC

chortle


----------



## Kazak

torches


----------



## Macfury

cheroot


----------



## SINC

torched


----------



## Kazak

detach


----------



## SINC

chaste


----------



## Kazak

search


----------



## SINC

cheers


----------



## Kazak

Cheerio


----------



## SINC

breech 

You must be very close to your camping trip Kazak. Or are you already on it?


----------



## Kazak

cherub

We had to come home after five days, SINC. One side panel started delaminating on our 10-year-old trailer. With duct tape, strategic tarping, and a self-imposed speed limit, we got the trailer home, but it's toast. We're going to do some local trips by car this summer, then try again next summer with a new trailer.


----------



## SINC

rubber

Sorry to hear that Kazak, tough break.


----------



## Kazak

Berube (Craig)

Thanks, SINC.


----------



## SINC

bubble


----------



## Kazak

blabber


----------



## Macfury

Snooper and...


Kazak said:


> blabber


Barbell


----------



## Kazak

Barbie


----------



## Macfury

barbel


----------



## SINC

label


----------



## Kazak

Babel


----------



## SINC

baled


----------



## Macfury

double


----------



## Kazak

redoubt


----------



## SINC

doubted


----------



## Macfury

debtor


----------



## Kazak

debut


----------



## SINC

butter


----------



## Kazak

Beirut


----------



## SINC

brutes


----------



## Kazak

disturb


----------



## SINC

brutish


----------



## Kazak

Cubist


----------



## SINC

stubs


----------



## Kazak

busty


----------



## SINC

busted


----------



## Kazak

basted


----------



## SINC

steady


----------



## Kazak

yeasty


----------



## SINC

dynasty


----------



## Kazak

SINC said:


> dynasty


Nice. I thought one of the Ys would have to go.

sanity


----------



## SINC

Satan


----------



## Macfury

sanity


----------



## SINC

saints


----------



## Kazak

saintly


----------



## SINC

stains


----------



## Kazak

instant


----------



## SINC

satiny


----------



## Kazak

litany


----------



## SINC

tawny


----------



## Kazak

twain


----------



## Macfury

innate


----------



## SINC

natives


----------



## Kazak

vitals


----------



## Kazak

Okay . . .

vitally


----------



## Macfury

levity


----------



## Kazak

lefty


----------



## SINC

fled


----------



## Kazak

flood


----------



## Macfury

doofus


----------



## SINC

goofs


----------



## Macfury

fogies


----------



## SINC

golfs


----------



## Kazak

gold


----------



## Macfury

doge


----------



## Kazak

goad


----------



## Macfury

grade


----------



## SINC

raider


----------



## Kazak

erred


----------



## SINC

dreary


----------



## Macfury

dryad


----------



## SINC

dreads


----------



## Kazak

madder


----------



## SINC

drama


----------



## Kazak

Madre (Sierra)


----------



## SINC

Madrid


----------



## Kazak

radium


----------



## SINC

drums


----------



## Kazak

dumber


----------



## Macfury

umbra


----------



## Kazak

armour


----------



## SINC

mourn


----------



## Macfury

moron


----------



## SINC

brooms


----------



## Macfury

sombre


----------



## Kazak

hombre


----------



## Macfury

bromide


----------



## Kazak

browed


----------



## SINC

rowers


----------



## Kazak

worrier


----------



## Macfury

...and Ives.

grower


----------



## SINC

groaner


----------



## Macfury

oregano


----------



## Kazak

gooier


----------



## SINC

goonies


----------



## Macfury

legion


----------



## SINC

regions


----------



## Kazak

goring


----------



## SINC

bring


----------



## Kazak

grub


----------



## Macfury

barge


----------



## SINC

garage


----------



## Macfury

ragged


----------



## SINC

geared


----------



## Macfury

guard


----------



## SINC

gourds


----------



## Kazak

gouda


----------



## Macfury

doula


----------



## SINC

double


----------



## Kazak

Dobler (LLoyd)


----------



## Macfury

Ruble


----------



## Kazak

ruby


----------



## SINC

tubby


----------



## Macfury

buyout


----------



## Kazak

bayou


----------



## Macfury

about


----------



## SINC

bouts


----------



## Macfury

tuba


----------



## SINC

baton


----------



## Kazak

Benito


----------



## Macfury

Ebonics


----------



## Kazak

bionic


----------



## Macfury

iconic


----------



## SINC

conical


----------



## Kazak

clarion


----------



## Macfury

oracle


----------



## SINC

cleared


----------



## Kazak

endear


----------



## Macfury

dander


----------



## SINC

dangers


----------



## Kazak

grander


----------



## SINC

ranger


----------



## Macfury

angry


----------



## Kazak

gnatty


----------



## SINC

ratty


----------



## Macfury

satyr


----------



## SINC

stays


----------



## Macfury

tasty


----------



## SINC

stated


----------



## Kazak

delta


----------



## Macfury

latent


----------



## SINC

patent


----------



## Kazak

tappen


----------



## SINC

tappets


----------



## Macfury

peseta


----------



## Kazak

pesto


----------



## Macfury

sopita


----------



## SINC

spoil


----------



## Macfury

postal


----------



## Kazak

potable


----------



## Macfury

laptop


----------



## SINC

topples


----------



## Kazak

topless


----------



## SINC

poster


----------



## Macfury

topsy


----------



## Kazak

spigot


----------



## Macfury

postage


----------



## Kazak

Weird: postage anagrams to Gestapo. 

pottage


----------



## SINC

cottage


----------



## Kazak

cogent


----------



## SINC

gents


----------



## Kazak

gentry


----------



## Macfury

tanager


----------



## Kazak

regent


----------



## Macfury

strange


----------



## Kazak

garter


----------



## Macfury

triage


----------



## screature

barge


----------



## SINC

burger


----------



## screature

surge


----------



## SINC

gruel


----------



## Kazak

legume


----------



## SINC

glued


----------



## Kazak

Geldof (Bob)


----------



## Macfury

Golfer


----------



## SINC

floater


----------



## Macfury

artful


----------



## SINC

flaunts


----------



## Kazak

flouts


----------



## SINC

tours


----------



## Kazak

router


----------



## SINC

trotter


----------



## Kazak

tottery


----------



## SINC

pottery


----------



## Macfury

lottery


----------



## SINC

toilet


----------



## Macfury

loiter


----------



## SINC

trail


----------



## Kazak

.


----------



## Macfury

Kazak said:


> .


Yeah, somehow toilet... loiter... trail... presents an ugly image.


----------



## Macfury

alert


----------



## Kazak

Macfury said:


> Yeah, somehow toilet... loiter... trail... presents an ugly image.


Hadn't noticed that. I posted a word, saw that it broke the rules, edited it to another word, posted that, saw that it broke the rules, then gave up.


lariat


----------



## Macfury

Rialto


----------



## Kazak

Ontario

only two other provinces and one territory we might see under these rules


----------



## Macfury

I'm still bucking for 8 letters:

orient


----------



## SINC

tenors


----------



## Kazak

Macfury said:


> I'm still bucking for 8 letters:
> 
> orient


North

Eight only gets us Manitoba. How about 12, for SK and NL?


----------



## SINC

moth


----------



## Macfury

totem


----------



## SINC

tempos


----------



## Macfury

Postum


----------



## Kazak

musty


----------



## Macfury

stymie


----------



## Kazak

mystery


----------



## Macfury

muster


----------



## SINC

mousers


----------



## Kazak

Mauser


----------



## Macfury

resume


----------



## Kazak

summer


----------



## Macfury

rummy


----------



## Kazak

chummy


----------



## SINC

chums


----------



## Macfury

schmo


----------



## Kazak

mensch


----------



## Macfury

chasm


----------



## Kazak

scampi


----------



## SINC

camping


----------



## Kazak

comping


----------



## SINC

romping


----------



## Kazak

pigeon


----------



## Macfury

sponge


----------



## SINC

prongs


----------



## Kazak

Rangers (for Dr. G.)


----------



## Macfury

That one is no good, Kazak!


----------



## Kazak

Macfury said:


> That one is no good, Kazak!


Thanks, for some reason, I read it as "prangs."

poring


----------



## SINC

Kazak said:


> Thanks, for some reason, I read it as "prangs."
> 
> poring


Sorry K, that was my fault. I saw the typo 'prangs' and edited it within seconds, so you must have seen it then. Besides, it was not a ligit word as prangs anyway. 

******


----------



## Macfury

origin


----------



## Kazak

organ


----------



## screature

grain


----------



## SINC

rained


----------



## Kazak

enraged


----------



## Macfury

ragged


----------



## Kazak

aggro


----------



## Macfury

gorgon


----------



## Kazak

Gordon


----------



## SINC

Nordegg


----------



## Kazak

groaned


----------



## Macfury

gonads


----------



## Kazak

dragon


----------



## Macfury

grande


----------



## SINC

grind


----------



## Macfury

dingo (ate my baby)


----------



## Kazak

groin


----------



## SINC

ringed


----------



## Macfury

edging


----------



## Kazak

egging


----------



## Macfury

ginger


----------



## SINC

nagger


----------



## Kazak

Niger


----------



## Macfury

Rigel _(we're only making plans for...)_


----------



## SINC

grills


----------



## Macfury

grits


----------



## SINC

grates


----------



## Macfury

tiger


----------



## Kazak

gratis


----------



## Macfury

stigma


----------



## SINC

magics


----------



## Kazak

cigar


----------



## SINC

grains


----------



## Macfury

sitar


----------



## SINC

stared


----------



## Macfury

tarred


----------



## Kazak

retro


----------



## Macfury

orient


----------



## Kazak

torrent


----------



## Macfury

terror


----------



## Kazak

roarer


----------



## SINC

rebar


----------



## Macfury

arriba!


----------



## SINC

barrier


----------



## Macfury

barrel


----------



## SINC

labor


----------



## Macfury

polar


----------



## Kazak

prole


----------



## Macfury

leper


----------



## SINC

pearls


----------



## Macfury

larper


----------



## Kazak

relapse


----------



## Macfury

release


----------



## SINC

pleased


----------



## Macfury

dapple


----------



## SINC

dapper


----------



## Macfury

parade


----------



## SINC

drama


----------



## Macfury

mantra


----------



## Kazak

trauma


----------



## SINC

Maurai 

Maurai - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Kazak

aroma


----------



## SINC

maroon


----------



## Kazak

Roomba


----------



## SINC

Obama


----------



## Kazak

bamboo


----------



## Macfury

mambo


----------



## Kazak

mumbo


----------



## Macfury

jumbo


----------



## Kazak

Jimbo


----------



## SINC

mobs


----------



## wslctrc

snob


----------



## SINC

boobs


----------



## Kazak

booby (hatch)


----------



## Macfury

oboes


----------



## SINC

boas


----------



## wslctrc

also


----------



## SINC

slows


----------



## Macfury

slaw


----------



## SINC

watts


----------



## Macfury

swatch


----------



## SINC

watcher


----------



## Kazak

cheater


----------



## Macfury

theatre


----------



## Kazak

retreat


----------



## SINC

treaty


----------



## Kazak

Yeats (WB)


----------



## Kazak

Keats (John)


----------



## Macfury

Takei (George)


----------



## Kazak

Keaton (Buster)


----------



## SINC

baton


----------



## Macfury

Baron (Munchausen)


----------



## SINC

robins


----------



## Kazak

Brain (Pinky & the)


----------



## Macfury

Abner (Lum &)


----------



## Kazak

Brandy (you're a fine girl . . .)


----------



## bse5150

dandy (that's just...)


----------



## Macfury

Dando (Evan)


----------



## Kazak

Dean (James)


----------



## SINC

drano


----------



## Macfury

Andrew (Lloyd Webber)


----------



## Kazak

rewind (be kind)


----------



## Macfury

Andrew (Lloyd Webber)


----------



## Kazak

I get it.

Rwanda


----------



## SINC

wanders


----------



## Macfury

One of those EhMac glitches. Took 20 minutes for the message to appear.

I think KAZAK was referring to the (Hotel) Rwanda.

(Colonel) Sanders


----------



## bse5150

(Ann) Landers


----------



## SINC

larders


----------



## bse5150

harder (this is getting)


----------



## Kazak

Harper (Valerie)


----------



## Kazak

Macfury, I thought you repeated your post in response to my "rewind."


----------



## Macfury

Yeah, I must have done that clever thing!

Harpo (Marx)


----------



## Kazak

Ephron (Nora)


----------



## Macfury

Pharon (Young)


----------



## SINC

harmony


----------



## Macfury

Monarch (flour)


----------



## SINC

charms


----------



## Macfury

(Sergio) Marchi


----------



## Kazak

Crimea (river)


----------



## SINC

crimes


----------



## Kazak

Remick (Lee)


----------



## Macfury

Kazak said:


> Remick (Lee)


Damn, that woman was smokin'!

Mickey (Spillane)


----------



## SINC

hickeys


----------



## Kazak

Macfury said:


> Damn, that woman was smokin'!


Agreed.

Schick (razors)


----------



## Macfury

Chicken (Little)


----------



## SINC

nickle


----------



## Macfury

Klink (Colonel)


----------



## SINC

clinks


----------



## Kazak

Kinks (The)


----------



## bse5150

DINK (Dual Income, No Kids)


----------



## SINC

kinds


----------



## Kazak

skinny


----------



## SINC

shinny


----------



## Macfury

Dishy (Bob)


----------



## Kazak

Dash (Crofts)


----------



## Macfury

Asher (Peter)


----------



## Kazak

Macfury said:


> Asher (Peter)


What a résumé.

Asner (Ed)


----------



## SINC

cancer


----------



## Kazak

Prancer (the reindeer)


----------



## Macfury

Redcap (comes from Carling)


----------



## SINC

capped


----------



## Kazak

Apple (a technology company)


----------



## Macfury

Pella (Iowa)


----------



## SINC

pellet


----------



## Kazak

Pells (Leah - I'm pretty sure her mom was my Grade Two teacher)


----------



## Macfury

Slip (Mahoney)


----------



## Kazak

Pilt (down Man)


----------



## Macfury

Milty (Uncle)


----------



## SINC

Milky (Way)


----------



## Kazak

Malkin (Bowl)


----------



## SINC

making


----------



## Macfury

(Leon) Askin


----------



## SINC

skinny


----------



## Macfury

Nicky (Cruz)


----------



## SINC

sickly


----------



## Kazak

Sickle (& Scythe)


----------



## Macfury

Sicko


----------



## SINC

clicks


----------



## Kazak

colicky


----------



## Macfury

clocks


----------



## SINC

slack


----------



## Kazak

lackey


----------



## Macfury

yokel


----------



## SINC

yodels


----------



## Kazak

doyen


----------



## SINC

dozens


----------



## Kazak

cozen


----------



## Macfury

Necco (Wafers)


----------



## Kazak

Coney (Island)


----------



## Macfury

Corny (Collins)


----------



## SINC

scorns


----------



## Kazak

crony


----------



## Macfury

Pony (My Little)


----------



## Kazak

Ponzi (scheme)


----------



## SINC

zinc


----------



## Kazak

Cindy (Williams)


----------



## Macfury

Dinky (Duck)


----------



## Kazak

Donkey (Hoté)


----------



## SINC

******


----------



## Kazak

Keynote


----------



## SINC

tokens


----------



## Macfury

Keaton (Buster)


----------



## SINC

toned


----------



## Macfury

Tony (the Tiger)


----------



## Kazak

Tiny (the Tim)


----------



## SINC

shiny


----------



## Macfury

Shins (The)


----------



## Kazak

Nissan (mine was a Datsun)


----------



## SINC

insane


----------



## Kazak

Sunni


----------



## SINC

unit


----------



## Kazak

Tuna (Charlie the)


----------



## SINC

nuts


----------



## Kazak

Aunt (Jemima)


----------



## SINC

pants


----------



## Kazak

Patton (George)


----------



## SINC

patents


----------



## Kazak

Patient (The English)


----------



## SINC

talent


----------



## Kazak

Mentat (see any of the Dune books)


----------



## SINC

mental


----------



## Macfury

Lamont (Cranston)


----------



## SINC

montage


----------



## Kazak

Morgan (Harry)


----------



## SINC

grain


----------



## Kazak

Angry (Birds)


----------



## SINC

grin


----------



## bse5150

aspirin (Bayer)


----------



## Macfury

Sinatra (Nancy)


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> grin





bse5150 said:


> aspirin (Bayer)





Macfury said:


> Sinatra (Nancy)


Does not meet thread rules, aspirin adds three letters and drops one, so back up to 'grin'

*****


----------



## Macfury

Gordon (Scott)


----------



## SINC

drone


----------



## Kazak

Drano


----------



## SINC

ranged


----------



## bse5150

changed


----------



## SINC

hanger


----------



## bse5150

ranger


----------



## SINC

changer


----------



## Kazak

Ching (I)


----------



## Macfury

(Kwai) Chang (Caine)


----------



## SINC

chance


----------



## Macfury

Chauncy (Gardener)


----------



## SINC

haunch


----------



## Kazak

Hutch (Starsky and)


----------



## Macfury

Butch (Patrick)


----------



## Kazak

Bach (JS, for one)


----------



## Macfury

Teach (Captain)


----------



## SINC

reach


----------



## bse5150

peach (fruit)


----------



## Kazak

Cheam (First Nation)


----------



## Macfury

March (Frederic)


----------



## SINC

arches


----------



## bse5150

riches


----------



## SINC

hikers


----------



## finkmac

bikers


----------



## bse5150

biters


----------



## SINC

bitter


----------



## Macfury

(Tex) Ritter


----------



## SINC

titters


----------



## bse5150

tilters (pinball)


----------



## SINC

styler


----------



## Macfury

Lester (Bangs)


----------



## bse5150

Fester (uncle)


----------



## Macfury

Foster (The People)


----------



## Kazak

Faster (Pussycat . . .)


----------



## Macfury

Blaster (Master)


----------



## Kazak

Kazak said:


> Hutch (Starsky and)


Glaser (Paul Michael)


----------



## SINC

lasers


----------



## Macfury

Huggy Bear... No, wait...

Lassie (Come Home)


----------



## Kazak

Basil (Fawlty)


----------



## Macfury

Sybil (Isabel Dorsett)


----------



## SINC

symbol


----------



## Kazak

Bosom (Buddies)


----------



## SINC

boomed


----------



## Kazak

Boomer (Esiason)


----------



## SINC

brooms


----------



## bse5150

grooms


----------



## Kazak

pogrom


----------



## Macfury

program


----------



## SINC

grampa


----------



## Macfury

Grandpa (Munster)


----------



## Kazak

Pindar


----------



## SINC

(howdy) pardner


----------



## bse5150

Gardner (tackle)


----------



## Kazak

Dragnet


----------



## Macfury

(Gale) Garnett


----------



## Macmike41

granted


----------



## Kazak

Grande (Rio)


----------



## Macfury

Gandy (Goose)


----------



## bse5150

dandy (that's just...)


----------



## Macfury

Candy (O)


----------



## Macmike41

handy


----------



## Macfury

(George Frideric) Handel


----------



## SINC

Hansel (and Gretal)


----------



## Kazak

Sloan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

loaned


----------



## Macmike41

Donald (duck  )


----------



## SINC

tonal


----------



## Macfury

Anton (Fig)


----------



## Kazak

Notary (Public)


----------



## SINC

story


----------



## Macmike41

sorry


----------



## Macfury

Forry (Ackerman)


----------



## bse5150

worry


----------



## SINC

wordy


----------



## Kazak

Modry (Jaroslav)


----------



## SINC

moody


----------



## Macfury

Mordor (Middle Earth)


----------



## SINC

dorry


----------



## Kazak

Roddy (McDowell)


----------



## Macfury

Dore (Schary)


----------



## Kazak

Frodo


----------



## SINC

broods


----------



## Macmike41

droops


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> broods





Macmike41 said:


> droops


Oops, 2 letters changed (d and p), so

roofs


----------



## Kazak

Froom (Mitchell)


----------



## SINC

moors


----------



## Macfury

.


----------



## SINC

^ cute

booms


----------



## Macfury

Mobius (strip)


----------



## Kazak

bogus


----------



## bse5150

bonus


----------



## SINC

gusto


----------



## Macfury

Gustav (Holst)


----------



## SINC

stave


----------



## Kazak

Vespa


----------



## Macfury

Varese (Sarabande)


----------



## bse5150

grease


----------



## Kazak

Seagram


----------



## Macfury

Margie (My Little)


----------



## SINC

grain


----------



## Macfury

Inger (stevens)


----------



## bse5150

grins


----------



## Macmike41

rinse


----------



## Macfury

(Gary) Sinise


----------



## SINC

insist


----------



## Kazak

.


----------



## Kazak

Sunkist (oranges, etc.)


----------



## Macfury

unstick


----------



## SINC

stickup


----------



## Kazak

Picket (Fences)


----------



## SINC

tickets


----------



## Kazak

Pickett (Wilson)


----------



## SINC

packet


----------



## Macmike41

picker


----------



## Macfury

Prickly (Edith)


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> packet





Macmike41 said:


> picker


Oops, two letters changed,

So

packer


----------



## Kazak

Crapper (Thomas)


----------



## Macfury

parsec


----------



## SINC

praise


----------



## Kazak

seraph


----------



## SINC

parses


----------



## Kazak

Parsons (Estelle)


----------



## SINC

Snopes


----------



## Macfury

Person (of Interest)


----------



## Kazak

spoon


----------



## SINC

noons


----------



## bse5150

loons


----------



## SINC

sloops


----------



## Kazak

Sloopy (Hang On)


----------



## bse5150

Snoopy


----------



## Macfury

Pylons (Land of the Lost)


----------



## bse5150

nylons


----------



## Macfury

Cylons


----------



## bse5150

Clones


----------



## Kazak

Clooney (pick one)


----------



## Macfury

...Rosemary


Cyclone


----------



## bse5150

Cycler


----------



## Kazak

Relic (Beachcombers)


----------



## Macfury

celiac


----------



## bse5150

cecel


----------



## Macfury

Cecil (Beany and)


----------



## SINC

pencil


----------



## bse5150

stencil


----------



## Kazak

nickel


----------



## Macfury

Lickin' (Chicken)


----------



## bse5150

kickin' (alive and...)


----------



## SINC

stickin' (it too the man)


----------



## bse5150

slickin' (city)


----------



## Kazak

pickin' ('n' grinnin')


----------



## bse5150

picnic


----------



## SINC

nitpick


----------



## bse5150

picket


----------



## SINC

pickers


----------



## bse5150

sticker


----------



## SINC

kickers


----------



## bse5150

kicked


----------



## SINC

decks


----------



## bse5150

dicks


----------



## SINC

ducks


----------



## bse5150

sucks


----------



## SINC

clucks


----------



## bse5150

clicks


----------



## SINC

slickly


----------



## Kazak

Scully (Vin)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

.


----------



## SINC

skill


----------



## Kazak

Killex (weed killer)


----------



## bse5150

killer (Bundy)


----------



## Kazak

Diller (Phyllis)


----------



## Macfury

Piller (fine luncheon meats)


----------



## SINC

liner


----------



## bse5150

finer (things in life)


----------



## SINC

tinker


----------



## bse5150

linker (and compiler)


----------



## SINC

Berlin


----------



## bse5150

linger


----------



## SINC

fringes


----------



## Kazak

syringe


----------



## SINC

ringers


----------



## bse5150

singers


----------



## SINC

gingers


----------



## bse5150

geiger (counter)


----------



## SINC

tiger


----------



## bse5150

guitar


----------



## Kazak

sitar


----------



## SINC

stares


----------



## Macfury

Sartre (Jean Paul)


----------



## SINC

treason


----------



## Macfury

Zontar


----------



## bse5150

ontario


----------



## SINC

ratios


----------



## bse5150

radios


----------



## Kazak

Sonar


----------



## Kazak

"Sonar" was supposed to be all-caps.


----------



## bse5150

Sony (electronics)


----------



## SINC

stone


----------



## Macfury

token


----------



## Kazak

Bento (box)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

tokens


----------



## Kazak

besot


----------



## Macfury

beset


----------



## Kazak

settee


----------



## Macfury

(The) Tempest


----------



## SINC

pester


----------



## Kazak

repast


----------



## Macfury

patter


----------



## SINC

hatter


----------



## Kazak

attar


----------



## SINC

carats


----------



## Macfury

catarrh


----------



## Kazak

charter


----------



## bse5150

charmer


----------



## SINC

harmed


----------



## Kazak

married


----------



## bse5150

carried


----------



## Kazak

caries


----------



## Macfury

scarce


----------



## SINC

score


----------



## Kazak

.


----------



## Kazak

Scone


----------



## SINC

stones


----------



## Kazak

tension


----------



## Macfury

Nestor (Pistor)


----------



## Kazak

Macfury said:


> Nestor (Pistor)


Wow.

Rotten (Johnny)


----------



## SINC

rotter


----------



## bse5150

hotter


----------



## Macfury

Throat (Deep)


----------



## SINC

throw


----------



## bse5150

threw


----------



## SINC

wrench


----------



## bse5150

wretch


----------



## SINC

chewer


----------



## Macfury

sewer


----------



## Kazak

sever


----------



## SINC

levers


----------



## Macfury

(vice) versa


----------



## Kazak

savour


----------



## Macfury

savoir (faire)


----------



## bse5150

favor


----------



## SINC

from


----------



## Macfury

morph


----------



## SINC

mopper


----------



## Kazak

Macfury said:


> savoir (faire)


is everywhere

promo


----------



## SINC

mono


----------



## Macfury

Kazak said:


> is everywhere


OK, *NOBODY* gets away with acknowledging a Klondike Kat reference!!


mono

to 

MOBO


----------



## SINC

bombs


----------



## Macfury

Bomba (the Jungle Boy)


----------



## SINC

mambo


----------



## Kazak

Rambo


----------



## SINC

brooms


----------



## Kazak

vroom


----------



## Macfury

Kazak said:


> vroom


(Vrooooom Racer!)

Motor (Mouse)


----------



## Kazak

Macfury said:


> (Vrooooom Racer!)
> 
> Motor (Mouse)


Can Penelope Pitstop be far behind?

Tomato (Killer)


----------



## SINC

matte


----------



## bse5150

mates


----------



## Macfury

Semite


----------



## SINC

mitres


----------



## Kazak

trimmer


----------



## SINC

mimers


----------



## Macfury

Mummers


----------



## SINC

bummers


----------



## Kazak

number


----------



## Macfury

Bremen (Town Musicians)


----------



## SINC

members


----------



## bse5150

summer


----------



## SINC

immerse


----------



## bse5150

immense


----------



## SINC

seines


----------



## Macfury

essence


----------



## SINC

incense


----------



## Macfury

license


----------



## bse5150

licence (alternate spelling)


----------



## Macfury

stencil


----------



## SINC

pencils


----------



## Macfury

splint


----------



## Kazak

plinth


----------



## bse5150

ninth


----------



## SINC

thinks


----------



## Macfury

skink


----------



## SINC

skunks


----------



## Kazak

Kinks (The)


----------



## SINC

stinks


----------



## Kazak

Kinte (Kunta)


----------



## Macfury

cretin


----------



## Kazak

nectar


----------



## SINC

cartons


----------



## bse5150

carbons


----------



## SINC

scorns


----------



## Macfury

Acorn (the Nature Nut)


----------



## Kazak

nacre


----------



## Macfury

(Tom) Dacre, (who cried)


----------



## Kazak

Acres (Green)


----------



## Macfury

Secret (Agent)


----------



## SINC

creates


----------



## bse5150

creams (ice)


----------



## Macfury

Charms (Lucky)


----------



## Kazak

Marché (Bon)


----------



## Macfury

Charmin (please don't squeeze the)


----------



## Kazak

Archon


----------



## Macfury

Anarch (Peak)


----------



## Kazak

Monarch (margarine)


----------



## SINC

ranchos


----------



## Macfury

Chronos


----------



## SINC

sonora


----------



## Kazak

Norse (by Norsewest)


----------



## SINC

horses


----------



## Macfury

Hostess (potato chips)


----------



## Kazak

Stenos (the Girl Pool)


----------



## Macfury

Tenors (the Three)


----------



## SINC

snores


----------



## Macfury

Reason (Beyond--with Alan Spragett)


----------



## SINC

seasons


----------



## Macfury

Sassoon (Vidal)


----------



## Kazak

bassoon


----------



## Macfury

For he heard the loud...


Kazak said:


> bassoon


bosons


----------



## Kazak

bosun


----------



## SINC

bonsai


----------



## Kazak

bonus


----------



## SINC

bounty


----------



## Kazak

County


----------



## SINC

counts


----------



## Kazak

stunk


----------



## Macfury

stuck


----------



## Kazak

Stuka


----------



## Macfury

(Emil) Sitka


----------



## SINC

stinks


----------



## Kazak

stank


----------



## SINC

cants


----------



## Kazak

canter


----------



## SINC

trench


----------



## Macfury

wretch


----------



## Kazak

cheroot


----------



## Macfury

Torchy (the Battery Boy)


----------



## SINC

crotch


----------



## Macfury

chortle


----------



## Kazak

trochée


----------



## Macfury

crochet


----------



## SINC

rocket


----------



## Kazak

truck


----------



## Macfury

(Tickle) Trunk


----------



## Kazak

funk (of 40,000 years)


----------



## SINC

(rat) finks


----------



## Kazak

Knife (Mack the)


----------



## SINC

finer


----------



## Macfury

Diner (Tom's)


----------



## SINC

dieter


----------



## Macfury

Reddit


----------



## SINC

tiddles


----------



## Kazak

Riddle (Tom)


----------



## SINC

fiddles (while Rome burns)


----------



## Kazak

elides


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

gliders


----------



## Macfury

Sliders (White Castle)


----------



## SINC

listers


----------



## Kazak

Listen (do you want to know a secret?)


----------



## SINC

stencil


----------



## Kazak

lichen


----------



## SINC

chill


----------



## Macfury

Chile


----------



## Kazak

lecher


----------



## SINC

teacher


----------



## Kazak

escheat


----------



## SINC

cheater


----------



## Macfury

trachea


----------



## Kazak

Charter


----------



## Macfury

Archie (and Mehitabel)


----------



## SINC

Ritchie (Rich)


----------



## Macfury

(The) Hitcher (Rutger Hauer)


----------



## Kazak

Macfury said:


> (The) Hitcher (Rutger Hauer)


A classic. [cough]

whither


----------



## SINC

hitcher


----------



## Kazak

Macfury said:


> (The) Hitcher (Rutger Hauer)





SINC said:


> hitcher


how about

thither


----------



## Kazak

thirty


----------



## SINC

thyroid


----------



## Kazak

dither


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

thread


----------



## Kazak

redact


----------



## SINC

tackers


----------



## Macfury

(A tisket, a) tasket...


----------



## Kazak

skater


----------



## SINC

craters


----------



## Kazak

Socrates is eight, so . . .

carries


----------



## Macfury

Yep--I wanted Socrates.


sacred




Kazak said:


> Socrates is eight, so . . .
> 
> carries


----------



## SINC

screams


----------



## Macfury

creamy


----------



## SINC

dreamy


----------



## Macfury

myriad


----------



## Kazak

dimly


----------



## Macfury

(Truly) Madly (Deeply)


----------



## SINC

delays


----------



## Kazak

Slayer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

layered


----------



## Kazak

Rats, almost got to Yarnell.

yearly


----------



## Macfury

Not even close to Shields (spelling or literally at this point)

dearly



Kazak said:


> Rats, almost got to Yarnell.
> 
> yearly


----------



## SINC

clearly


----------



## Kazak

treacly


----------



## Macfury

(Brimstone and) Treacle


----------



## bse5150

teacher


----------



## Macfury

Chester (Cheetos)


----------



## SINC

screech


----------



## Kazak

herpes


----------



## bse5150

perhaps


----------



## Macfury

happen


----------



## bse5150

paper


----------



## Kazak

Popery


----------



## SINC

pyros


----------



## Kazak

spore


----------



## SINC

porous


----------



## bse5150

odours


----------



## SINC

broods


----------



## bse5150

brooms


----------



## SINC

boomers


----------



## Kazak

mobber


----------



## elmer

Bembo


----------



## SINC

mambo


----------



## Kazak

Bowman (Scotty)


----------



## Macfury

wombat


----------



## bse5150

woman


----------



## Kazak

Newman (Paul)


----------



## SINC

Newmar (coaches)


----------



## Macfury

_Julie_ Newmar!!!

marine


----------



## Kazak

Macfury said:


> _Julie_ Newmar!!!


What he said.

ermine


----------



## Macfury

minaret


----------



## Kazak

minuet


----------



## Macfury

uptime


----------



## bse5150

minute


----------



## screature

minuses


----------



## Kazak

sosumi (ancient Mac sound)


----------



## screature

Kazak said:


> sosumi (ancient Mac sound)


Man you are good and fast!

mists


----------



## Macfury

Stimpy


----------



## SINC

mints


----------



## Macfury

Semite


----------



## SINC

miters


----------



## Macfury

(Chlorophyll and) retsin


----------



## SINC

stair


----------



## Kazak

screature said:


> Man you are good and fast!


Thanks, screature, but I'm not alone in the creativity department (or the speed department, for that matter).

tapir


----------



## Macfury

pinata


----------



## SINC

pinto


----------



## Kazak

opine


----------



## SINC

print


----------



## Kazak

Kazak said:


> opine





SINC said:


> print


Looks like two changes, SINC.

pineal


----------



## Macfury

Kazak said:


> pineal


Reminds me of the movie _From Beyond_...

apnea


----------



## bse5150

peanut


----------



## screature

aunts


----------



## SINC

stunts


----------



## Macfury

nutsy


----------



## Kazak

yurt


----------



## SINC

turds


----------



## Macfury

Runts


----------



## bse5150

punts


----------



## Macfury

spunk


----------



## SINC

punker


----------



## bse5150

junker


----------



## Macfury

(Jennifer) Juniper


----------



## SINC

nipper


----------



## Macfury

SINC said:


> nipper


 Doug Wright's family!

prenup


----------



## Kazak

punster


----------



## Macfury

Damn... no strumpet.

Napster


----------



## SINC

sterns


----------



## Kazak

Sterno


----------



## SINC

stenos


----------



## Macfury

sonnet


----------



## SINC

bonnets


----------



## Macfury

No letter changed, SINC...


----------



## Kazak

tennis (or as VB would have it, elevennis)


----------



## Macfury

venison (as Rudolph would not have it)


----------



## SINC

tension


----------



## bse5150

pension


----------



## Kazak

Pennies (from Heaven)


----------



## SINC

pennies


----------



## Macfury

(Burnt) Sienna


----------



## bse5150

vienna


----------



## SINC

natives


----------



## screature

active


----------



## Kazak

Batcave


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## screature

caveats


----------



## Macfury

Tavares (Saturday Night Fever)


----------



## SINC

taverns


----------



## Kazak

Vernal (Equinox - just six months away)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

Norval (Morrisseau)


----------



## SINC

naval


----------



## Kazak

banal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

canal


----------



## Macfury

cabal


----------



## SINC

Balai


----------



## Macfury

alibi


----------



## SINC

bale


----------



## bse5150

sale


----------



## SINC

leads


----------



## Macfury

Dali


----------



## Kazak

deli


----------



## Macfury

Leda


----------



## SINC

dated


----------



## Macfury

dental


----------



## SINC

talent


----------



## Macfury

pattern


----------



## bse5150

Patton (George S.)


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> talent





Macfury said:


> pattern


It may just be me, but am I missing something here? Should we still be at talent?


----------



## Kazak

Drop the p, change the r to an l. It's a valid move.


----------



## Kazak

Acton (Stardom in)


----------



## SINC

Thanks K, now I see it.

tonics


----------



## Macfury

notice


----------



## Kazak

tinct


----------



## SINC

cent


----------



## Macfury

tenet


----------



## SINC

teem


----------



## bse5150

teen


----------



## SINC

steed


----------



## bse5150

steep


----------



## Macfury

pesto


----------



## Kazak

trope


----------



## Macfury

carpet


----------



## SINC

carat


----------



## Kazak

carte (blanche)


----------



## Macfury

parsec


----------



## Kazak

scrappy


----------



## SINC

scrape


----------



## Kazak

crepe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

recap


----------



## Kazak

creepy


----------



## Macfury

pyrea


----------



## bse5150

pyrex


----------



## SINC

expire


----------



## Macfury

empire


----------



## SINC

primed


----------



## Macfury

dimple


----------



## Kazak

.


----------



## Kazak

wimple


----------



## Macfury

imply


----------



## SINC

pimple


----------



## Kazak

pimply


----------



## Macfury

limply


----------



## SINC

slimly


----------



## Macfury

idylls


----------



## bse5150

lady


----------



## SINC

bse5150 said:


> lady


Two letters dropped, so

dallies


----------



## Kazak

saddle


----------



## Macfury

leased


----------



## SINC

pleases


----------



## bse5150

pleased


----------



## Macfury

splayed


----------



## Kazak

Player (Gary)


----------



## SINC

plier


----------



## Kazak

pillar


----------



## bse5150

pills


----------



## SINC

spoils


----------



## bse5150

boils


----------



## Kazak

Bovril


----------



## SINC

broiled


----------



## Macfury

boulder


----------



## SINC

solder


----------



## Macfury

demos


----------



## bse5150

demon


----------



## Macfury

monad


----------



## SINC

demons


----------



## Macfury

Mentos (the Freshmaker!)


----------



## SINC

stamens


----------



## Macfury

(Doc) Marten


----------



## SINC

smarter


----------



## bse5150

farter


----------



## Macfury

(Jacques) Cartier


----------



## Kazak

tackier


----------



## Macfury

rickety


----------



## SINC

racket


----------



## bse5150

rocket


----------



## SINC

crochet


----------



## Kazak

torched


----------



## SINC

chortle


----------



## bse5150

throttle


----------



## SINC

^ Eight letters, ineligible.

So back to 

chortle


----------



## Kazak

touché


----------



## Macfury

trounce


----------



## SINC

bouncer


----------



## Kazak

recount


----------



## Macfury

(Little) Current


----------



## Kazak

currant


----------



## SINC

recant


----------



## bse5150

recent


----------



## Kazak

centaur


----------



## Macfury

Kazak said:


> centaur


Newton... err....

Auntie (Mame)


----------



## SINC

taunter


----------



## Kazak

tyrant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

satyr


----------



## Kazak

Kazak said:


> centaur





Macfury said:


> satyr


Saturn (if I'm not mythtaken)


----------



## Macfury

Would have worked with either!

Uranus!


----------



## SINC

brans


----------



## Kazak

Bard.

I think it's cool that we have two planets whose names differ by one letter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

drags (vroom, vroom)


----------



## Kazak

drugs (in my pocket. . .)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

(The Groovy) Guru


----------



## SINC

ruger


----------



## Macfury

gerund


----------



## bse5150

refund


----------



## Kazak

fondue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

frond


----------



## Macfury

fedora


----------



## SINC

draft


----------



## Macfury

factor


----------



## SINC

tractor


----------



## bse5150

reactor


----------



## Kazak

curator


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

traitor


----------



## bse5150

(Cyril Henry) Trailor


----------



## SINC

trailer


----------



## bse5150

trainer


----------



## Kazak

retinae


----------



## Macfury

taurine


----------



## SINC

retains


----------



## bse5150

remains


----------



## Macfury

Manster


----------



## Kazak

Munster (Herman, Lily, _et al._)


----------



## SINC

hunters


----------



## Kazak

thunder


----------



## Macfury

Gunther (Toody)


----------



## SINC

grunter


----------



## Kazak

nutmeg


----------



## Macfury

muting


----------



## SINC

mating


----------



## Macfury

gamine


----------



## Kazak

vinegar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bse5150

carving


----------



## SINC

scaring


----------



## Kazak

cringes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bse5150

binges


----------



## Kazak

Baggins (pick one)


----------



## bse5150

bagging


----------



## SINC

gagging


----------



## Macfury

Raging (Bull)


----------



## SINC

ginger


----------



## Kazak

rejig


----------



## SINC

jiggle


----------



## Kazak

Jiggly (Puff)


----------



## Macfury

Kazak said:


> Jiggly (Puff)


Transformed by Moon Stone to:

Wiggly (Puff)


----------



## Kazak

leggy


----------



## SINC

Peggy (pick your fav)


----------



## Kazak

Eggo (le'go my)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

ogres


----------



## bse5150

gross


----------



## SINC

grassy


----------



## Kazak

Grassi (De)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bse5150

crass


----------



## Kazak

Sacre (Bleu!)


----------



## Macfury

(Tarte) Sucre


----------



## Kazak

scurvy


----------



## Macfury

crusty


----------



## Kazak

Krusty (the Clown)


----------



## Macfury

Irkutsk (Risk)


----------



## Kazak

Curtis (Tony)


----------



## Macfury

(now he only eats) guitars


----------



## SINC

tapirs


----------



## bse5150

tapes


----------



## Kazak

Macfury said:


> (now he only eats) guitars


There's one that always made me reach for the Scan button.

Pilates


----------



## Macfury

Kazak said:


> There's one that always made me reach for the Scan button.
> 
> Pilates


Loved Blondie and hated it the moment it came out. Lame ass video.


(The) Special(s)


----------



## Kazak

caliper


----------



## SINC

pencil


----------



## Kazak

spline


----------



## SINC

splints


----------



## Kazak

plinth


----------



## Macfury

Pinch (Umlach)


----------



## Kazak

Punch (& Judy)


----------



## Macfury

Chump (Change)


----------



## Kazak

Humpty (Dumpty)


----------



## Macfury

Phylum


----------



## Kazak

Murphy ('s Law)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

morph


----------



## Kazak

oomph


----------



## SINC

posh


----------



## Macfury

hoop


----------



## Kazak

phone


----------



## SINC

honed


----------



## Kazak

drone


----------



## SINC

drowns


----------



## Macfury

Wonder (Bread-yuk!)


----------



## SINC

deworm


----------



## Kazak

dormer


----------



## Macfury

Murder (Incorporated)


----------



## Kazak

Mulder (and Scully)


----------



## Macfury

Drumlin


----------



## Kazak

Milord (or M'lud)


----------



## SINC

lordy


----------



## Macfury

yodel


----------



## Kazak

yokel


----------



## Macfury

Loki


----------



## Kazak

Lodi (stuck in again)


----------



## Macfury

Dial (Aren't you glad you used?)


----------



## SINC

ladle


----------



## Macfury

Saddle (Back in it Again)


----------



## Kazak

Deadly (Seven Sins)


----------



## Macfury

Lydia (Lunch)


----------



## Kazak

Ally (McBeal)


----------



## Macfury

Yello ("Oh Yeah!")


----------



## bse5150

mellow


----------



## Kazak

Nowell (old spelling)


----------



## Macfury

Mallo (Cup)


----------



## Kazak

Think I edged you out, Mf.

Weldon (Fay)


----------



## Macfury

Newton (Big Fig)





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Kazak

Kazak said:


> Weldon





Macfury said:


> Newton


And that looks like a two-letter change, so . . .

Downie (Gord)


----------



## SINC

downed


----------



## Macfury

I knew I was too eager to post that Big Fig commercial:

drown


----------



## Kazak

wander


----------



## Macfury

(Hotel) Rawanda


----------



## Kazak

I thought it was "Rwanda," but it works either way.

warden


----------



## Macfury

Kazak said:


> I thought it was "Rwanda," but it works either way.
> 
> warden


It is. I shouldn't be doing these while I'm working.


----------



## Macfury

Denmark


----------



## Kazak

Kramer (Cosmo)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

Kramden (Ralph)


----------



## Kazak

meander


----------



## bse5150

(fender) bender


----------



## Kazak

Brenda (pick one)


----------



## Macfury

Sykes? Starr?

Borden (Dairy)


----------



## SINC

decor


----------



## Kazak

ecru


----------



## Macfury

ricer


----------



## Kazak

Crikey !


----------



## Macfury

Yorick (I knew him)


----------



## SINC

rickey (Lime Rickey)


----------



## Macfury

Wicker (Man)


----------



## SINC

wicked


----------



## Macfury

licked


----------



## Kazak

prickle


----------



## Macfury

Cripple (Creek)


----------



## Kazak

Police (The)


----------



## Macfury

(Chris) Chelios


----------



## Kazak

lichen


----------



## SINC

chills


----------



## Kazak

Kazak said:


> lichen





SINC said:


> chills



Looks like two letters changed, SINC.

Michael (Palin)


----------



## SINC

Sorry, my bad, too tired after a 700+ km drive yesterday.

chapel


----------



## Macfury

parcel


----------



## SINC

carpals


----------



## Macfury

(His chest bears a) placard (whereon are these words)


----------



## SINC

arcade


----------



## Kazak

decry


----------



## Macfury

cider


----------



## Kazak

Cripes !


----------



## Macfury

sprite


----------



## Kazak

spritz


----------



## SINC

spirits


----------



## Kazak

pisser


----------



## Macfury

respite


----------



## SINC

priests


----------



## Kazak

purist


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

rustic


----------



## bse5150

crusty


----------



## Kazak

busty


----------



## SINC

Buster (Crabbe)


----------



## bse5150

(George Armstrong) Custer


----------



## Kazak

recuse


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

cerise


----------



## SINC

creeks


----------



## Macfury

sucker


----------



## Kazak

sucrose


----------



## SINC

rescue


----------



## Kazak

scour


----------



## Macfury

grouse


----------



## SINC

roused


----------



## Macfury

dozer


----------



## Ariell

dozen


----------



## SINC

ozones


----------



## Ariell

snoozed


----------



## Macfury

Hi, Ariell!

donors


----------



## SINC

swoon


----------



## Macfury

worsen


----------



## Kazak

worsted


----------



## bse5150

stared


----------



## SINC

tarred


----------



## Kazak

Terry (Fox)


----------



## Macfury

steward


----------



## Kazak

Steward works from tarred, but not from Terry.

Ferry ('Cross the Mersey)


----------



## Macfury

Kazak said:


> Steward works from tarred, but not from Terry.
> 
> Ferry ('Cross the Mersey)


Just one of those EhMac time glitches...

redry


----------



## SINC

nerdy


----------



## bse5150

trend


----------



## SINC

render


----------



## Kazak

.


----------



## Kazak

Bender (Bending Rodriguez)


----------



## Macfury

(Kurward) Derby


----------



## SINC

bridle


----------



## Ariell

riddle

(Hi Macfury!)


----------



## SINC

fiddles


----------



## bse5150

saddle


----------



## Kazak

Sadie (Sexy)


----------



## bse5150

radios


----------



## SINC

adioses


----------



## Kazak

sadist


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

Tardis


----------



## bse5150

distant


----------



## SINC

static


----------



## Kazak

tantric


----------



## SINC

attics


----------



## Macfury

sciatic


----------



## Kazak

caustic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

Austin (City Limits)


----------



## Kazak

Nasty (Biz)


----------



## Macfury

Satan


----------



## Kazak

antsy


----------



## Macfury

tyrant


----------



## Kazak

Aryan


----------



## SINC

rainy


----------



## Macfury

yearn


----------



## Kazak

yearly


----------



## Macfury

Larry (Fine)


----------



## SINC

starry


----------



## Macfury

restart


----------



## bse5150

retard


----------



## Macfury

detour


----------



## Kazak

rutted


----------



## SINC

toured


----------



## Kazak

drought


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bse5150

bought


----------



## SINC

boughs


----------



## Kazak

ought


----------



## Macfury

dugout


----------



## SINC

doubt


----------



## Macfury

debtor


----------



## Kazak

Robert (so many, how about Hull?)


----------



## SINC

robbers


----------



## Kazak

rubbers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

dubbers


----------



## Kazak

Bublés (Michael's family)


----------



## SINC

babbles


----------



## Kazak

Babies (The)


----------



## Macfury

Sabien (Demonia)

The rock group is "The Babys" by the way--though your entry didn't specify them.


----------



## Kazak

My bad--that is who I meant.

Sabian (cymbals)


----------



## Macfury

Simba (the everylion)


----------



## SINC

bashims


----------



## Macfury

No letter change, SINC.


----------



## SINC

My bad, so . . .



Macfury said:


> Simba (the everylion)


claims


----------



## Macfury

climate (change fraud)


----------



## Kazak

tamale (hot)


----------



## Macfury

Laramie (Wyoming)


----------



## SINC

malaria


----------



## Macfury

lariat


----------



## SINC

trailed


----------



## Macfury

redials


----------



## Kazak

larder


----------



## SINC

barrels


----------



## Kazak

sorrel (seems to be the hardest word)


----------



## SINC

roses


----------



## bse5150

loses


----------



## Kazak

lasso


----------



## Macfury

solace


----------



## Kazak

scholar


----------



## Macfury

cholera


----------



## SINC

choker


----------



## bse5150

chowder


----------



## Kazak

Shower (the People)


----------



## SINC

hovers


----------



## Macfury

Frosh


----------



## bse5150

fresh


----------



## Macfury

Foster (the People)


----------



## bse5150

fester


----------



## SINC

steered


----------



## Kazak

delete


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bse5150

replete


----------



## SINC

pleated


----------



## Kazak

Looks like two letters, SINC.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazak

from replete:
triple


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

@#^*&

ripples


----------



## Macfury

#^*!


----------



## Kazak

#&!*%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

!#@&*^


----------



## Kazak

@&*&!

or tipple


----------



## Macfury

*&>[email protected]%

or

plait


----------



## SINC

plains


----------



## Kazak

explain

or

$&>[email protected]%~


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

plained


----------



## bse5150

planes


----------



## SINC

plants


----------



## bse5150

plates


----------



## SINC

platter


----------



## Kazak

rattler


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

tattler


----------



## bse5150

tattoo


----------



## SINC

toots


----------



## Kazak

Togo (a country with small restaurants)


----------



## SINC

tough


----------



## Ariell

growth


----------



## Macfury

thrown


----------



## Macfury

Kazak said:


> Togo (a country with small restaurants)


The tiny Republic of Togoland...


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> tough





Ariell said:


> growth


Not quite sure how you get growth from tough?

Rules seen to contradict that transgression.

Where are we now?

Surely not:


Macfury said:


> thrown


Back to tough?


----------



## Macfury

It's OK SINC: "U" becomes an "R" and a "W" is added.



SINC said:


> Not quite sure how you get growth from tough?
> 
> Rules seen to contradict that transgression.
> 
> Where are we now?
> 
> Surely not:
> 
> 
> Back to tough?


----------



## Kazak

from thrown:

worthy


----------



## SINC

swarthy


----------



## Kazak

Swatch


----------



## SINC

watched


----------



## Macfury

hatched


----------



## SINC

chatted


----------



## Macfury

chaste


----------



## bse5150

hasty


----------



## Kazak

yeast


----------



## Macfury

surety


----------



## Kazak

Reuters


----------



## Macfury

suture


----------



## bse5150

future


----------



## SINC

torture


----------



## Kazak

futter


----------



## SINC

butters


----------



## Macfury

turbot


----------



## Kazak

brought


----------



## bse5150

wrought


----------



## SINC

roughs


----------



## bse5150

toughs


----------



## Kazak

nought


----------



## SINC

sought


----------



## Kazak

slough


----------



## SINC

slogs


----------



## Macfury

glass


----------



## Kazak

salsa


----------



## SINC

lassie


----------



## Macfury

essiac


----------



## SINC

ceases


----------



## bse5150

leases


----------



## Macfury

seisal


----------



## SINC

sailed


----------



## Kazak

saline


----------



## SINC

liners


----------



## Macfury

nailer


----------



## SINC

gainers


----------



## bse5150

pains


----------



## Kazak

That was 7 to 5.

organs


----------



## bse5150

grand


----------



## Macfury

grange


----------



## Kazak

bragged


----------



## SINC

bragger


----------



## Macfury

garbage


----------



## SINC

baggage


----------



## Kazak

baggie


----------



## SINC

garbage


----------



## Kazak

Macfury said:


> garbage





SINC said:


> garbage


Still kind of fresh. How about

baggy


----------



## SINC

Sorry about that guys, made that post on my iPad and I should know better. I have no confidence in that thing as I was sure I looked back with it.

So now . . .

gabby


----------



## Kazak

abbey


----------



## SINC

babbles


----------



## Macfury

bauble


----------



## SINC

label


----------



## Macfury

Babel


----------



## SINC

cables


----------



## Kazak

bleach


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

chala


----------



## SINC

chalet


----------



## Kazak

teacher


----------



## SINC

catcher


----------



## Kazak

catchy


----------



## Macfury

yachts


----------



## SINC

tacky


----------



## Kazak

talc


----------



## SINC

claps


----------



## Macfury

plaice


----------



## Kazak

scalp


----------



## SINC

placed


----------



## Kazak

placard


----------



## SINC

arcade


----------



## Macfury

acrid


----------



## SINC

dialer


----------



## Macfury

relied


----------



## Kazak

drily


----------



## SINC

drills


----------



## Kazak

dilly


----------



## Macfury

daily


----------



## SINC

malady


----------



## Kazak

Milady


----------



## Macfury

Daimler


----------



## Kazak

midair


----------



## SINC

mired


----------



## Macfury

denim


----------



## SINC

miners


----------



## Kazak

Remini (Leah)


----------



## SINC

reminds


----------



## Macfury

spider


----------



## SINC

gliders


----------



## Kazak

glades


----------



## SINC

glands


----------



## Kazak

landing


----------



## SINC

gliding


----------



## bse5150

sliding


----------



## SINC

sidings


----------



## Macfury

missing


----------



## SINC

smiting


----------



## bse5150

smiling


----------



## SINC

mailing


----------



## Kazak

lingua (franca)


----------



## SINC

iguanas


----------



## Kazak

sangria


----------



## Macfury

granita


----------



## SINC

granite


----------



## Macfury

tanager


----------



## Kazak

orange


----------



## bse5150

ranger


----------



## SINC

derange


----------



## Kazak

denier (or Denier, Lydie)


----------



## Macfury

derring (do)


----------



## SINC

herring


----------



## bse5150

bering


----------



## Kazak

That's Bering (get it Strait).

grime


----------



## Macfury

meagre


----------



## SINC

meaner


----------



## bse5150

Kazak said:


> That's Bering (get it Strait).


nitpick nitpick nitpicktptptptp

leaner


----------



## Kazak

bse5150 said:


> nitpick nitpick nitpicktptptptp


It was just a joke, an excuse to pun on the word straight/Strait.

early


----------



## bse5150

ears


----------



## Kazak

areal


----------



## SINC

really


----------



## bse5150

reality


----------



## Macfury

yearling (Flag didn't mean it Pa!)


----------



## Kazak

In my version, "yearling" would count. In this game, though, it's 8.

realist


----------



## SINC

listers


----------



## Kazak

sterile


----------



## Macfury

Kazak said:


> In my version, "yearling" would count. In this game, though, it's 8.
> 
> realist


Sorry. The letter limitation never made any sense to me, except to limit the number of interesting entries one could create. With six letters we were getting endless repetition, while with seven, we're just wearing out a slightly shallower groove.


----------



## SINC

steely


----------



## Kazak

steelie (ball bearings we used as marbles)


----------



## SINC

tweets


----------



## Kazak

Macfury said:


> Sorry. The letter limitation never made any sense to me, except to limit the number of interesting entries one could create. With six letters we were getting endless repetition, while with seven, we're just wearing out a slightly shallower groove.


Maybe we could petition the OP to allow 8 as a way to celebrate 10K posts, which is not far away.


----------



## bse5150

sweets


----------



## Kazak

sweat


----------



## SINC

teases


----------



## bse5150

leases


----------



## Kazak

lasses


----------



## SINC

losses


----------



## Kazak

lessee


----------



## SINC

steels


----------



## Kazak

telex


----------



## SINC

elated


----------



## bse5150

later


----------



## Kazak

latex


----------



## SINC

extras


----------



## Kazak

Sartre


----------



## bse5150

retard


----------



## SINC

retired


----------



## bse5150

refried


----------



## SINC

defiler


----------



## Kazak

fielded


----------



## SINC

fielder


----------



## Kazak

fiddler


----------



## SINC

denier


----------



## bse5150

denied


----------



## SINC

needy


----------



## bse5150

greedy


----------



## SINC

greened


----------



## Kazak

grenade


----------



## SINC

degrade


----------



## Kazak

guarded


----------



## SINC

garden


----------



## Kazak

enrage


----------



## SINC

ragweed


----------



## Kazak

angered


----------



## bse5150

rangers


----------



## SINC

ringers


----------



## Kazak

grinner (usually found in close proximity to a picker)


----------



## screature

grinder (in hockey, a person who gets along the boards and fights for the puck)

Bob Gainey comes to mind in that regard.


----------



## Kazak

screature said:


> grinder (in hockey, a person who gets along the boards and fights for the puck)
> 
> Bob Gainey comes to mind in that regard.


. . . et le numéro vingt-trois . . . Bob . . . Gainey!

gender


----------



## SINC

benders 

(been on a few myself years back.  )


----------



## Kazak

beards (had a few myself years back)


----------



## bse5150

gears


----------



## Kazak

graze


----------



## SINC

zebras


----------



## Kazak

brazier


----------



## bse5150

brazen


----------



## Kazak

Brenda


----------



## SINC

trend


----------



## bse5150

mend


----------



## dtaylor

deme


----------



## Macfury

media


----------



## SINC

domain


----------



## Macfury

modal


----------



## Kazak

nodal


----------



## SINC

noodle


----------



## Macfury

lardoon


----------



## bse5150

lagoon


----------



## screature

dragoon


----------



## Kazak

.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

groaned


----------



## bse5150

moaned


----------



## Kazak

anemone (what you keep closer than a friend)


----------



## dtaylor

anyone


----------



## screature

money


----------



## SINC

phoney


----------



## dtaylor

phoneme


----------



## screature

phones


----------



## bse5150

phonics


----------



## SINC

chronics


----------



## Kazak

"Chronics" is eight, so . . .

chimps


----------



## bse5150

chumps


----------



## SINC

champed


----------



## Kazak

impeach


----------



## SINC

preach


----------



## Macfury

chapeau


----------



## dtaylor

apache


----------



## Kazak

cheapen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

paunch


----------



## bse5150

launch


----------



## SINC

punchy


----------



## bse5150

crunchy


----------



## SINC

church


----------



## bse5150

churn


----------



## SINC

hunter


----------



## dtaylor

shunted


----------



## SINC

shouted


----------



## Macfury

shorted


----------



## bse5150

snorted


----------



## SINC

sported


----------



## dtaylor

deports


----------



## bse5150

departs


----------



## SINC

straps


----------



## bse5150

straits


----------



## SINC

trains


----------



## bse5150

brains


----------



## SINC

braised


----------



## Macmike41

praised


----------



## bse5150

fraise (strawberry)


----------



## SINC

raisers


----------



## Kazak

assize


----------



## SINC

asset


----------



## bse5150

assess


----------



## screature

assets


----------



## SINC

baskets


----------



## Macfury

Bastet


----------



## bse5150

Basset (hound)


----------



## Kazak

setback


----------



## SINC

backers


----------



## Kazak

beaker


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

repeal


----------



## screature

please


----------



## bse5150

fleas


----------



## SINC

feasts


----------



## bse5150

beasts


----------



## SINC

streams


----------



## bse5150

screams


----------



## SINC

reamed


----------



## bse5150

beamed


----------



## SINC

seamed


----------



## bse5150

dreamed


----------



## SINC

mermaid


----------



## bse5150

maiden


----------



## SINC

domains


----------



## Kazak

Let's run this puppy up to 10K before we let it lie.

nomadic


----------



## SINC

maiden


----------



## Kazak

madden


----------



## SINC

demands


----------



## bse5150

remands


----------



## SINC

dangers


----------



## Aurora

grandee


----------



## Kazak

Gradin (Thomas)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bse5150

garden


----------



## SINC

graders


----------



## bse5150

traders


----------



## Kazak

tarried


----------



## SINC

parried


----------



## bse5150

married


----------



## SINC

harried


----------



## bse5150

carried


----------



## Aurora

curried


----------



## SINC

Welcome back Aurora!

recited


----------



## Aurora

Thanks Sinc. Trying to remember the rules.

creeds


----------



## SINC

creels


----------



## Kazak

screes


----------



## SINC

creeks


----------



## bse5150

creeds


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> Thanks Sinc. Trying to remember the rules.
> 
> creeds





bse5150 said:


> creeds



Have another go at it.


----------



## bse5150

oops.

creeps


----------



## SINC

preens


----------



## dtaylor

present


----------



## Kazak

centre


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

dtaylor said:


> present


No letter change, just one added. 

Back to preens?


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> No letter change, just one added.
> 
> Back to preens?


Back to *preens*:

needs


----------



## SINC

sedans


----------



## Kazak

dancers


----------



## Macfury

canker


----------



## SINC

cranked


----------



## Kazak

rankle


----------



## Macfury

Kevlar


----------



## SINC

larva


----------



## screature

rave


----------



## SINC

viral


----------



## screature

valor (US English spelling)


----------



## SINC

labour


----------



## screature

about


----------



## SINC

bounty


----------



## Aurora

country


----------



## SINC

crouton


----------



## Kazak

cartoon


----------



## screature

Kazak said:


> cartoon


cartons


----------



## Kazak

notary


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

tyrants


----------



## Kazak

Styron (William)


----------



## Aurora

stoner


----------



## Kazak

tonne 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## screature

tones


----------



## screature

Just 19 posts away from reaching the 10,000 post mark.

I wish could offer a prize for the person who makes it.

It would be fun.

Alas, the only prize is just making the 10,000th post landmark.


----------



## SINC

stoney


----------



## Aurora

honest


----------



## SINC

chosen


----------



## Macfury

hoser


----------



## screature

sear


----------



## Macfury

racer


----------



## bse5150

pacer


----------



## Kazak

Price (Carey)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bse5150

prick


----------



## Aurora

chirp


----------



## bse5150

chips


----------



## Kazak

pinch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aurora

Grinch


----------



## SINC

ranch


----------



## Macfury

charm


----------



## SINC

charts


----------



## Aurora

stark


----------



## SINC

crates


----------



## Aurora

scratch


----------



## screature

Congratulations Aurora! You made the 10,000th post.

Seeing as I cannot offer you a prize, I just want to extend to you my wishes for a very Merry Christmas and and a Healthy, Happy Prosperous New year filled with love and laughter...

And to everyone else here at ehMac as well.


----------



## screature

catches


----------



## bse5150

latches


----------



## dtaylor

chattel


----------



## Aurora

Thanks. Dopey me didn't even notice. Merry Christmas to all ehmacians.


----------



## SINC

chatter


----------



## screature

latter


----------



## Aurora

treaty


----------



## bse5150

treats


----------



## SINC

streets


----------



## Aurora

tresses


----------



## SINC

resists


----------



## Aurora

assist


----------



## SINC

stains


----------



## Aurora

abstain


----------



## SINC

strain


----------



## bse5150

strange


----------



## Aurora

gantry


----------



## bse5150

gentry


----------



## SINC

gentler


----------



## Aurora

antlers


----------



## SINC

talents


----------



## Macfury

salient


----------



## SINC

slanted


----------



## Aurora

tinsel


----------



## SINC

style


----------



## bse5150

Tyler


----------



## Macfury

freely


----------



## SINC

leers


----------



## Aurora

sleepy


----------



## SINC

pleases


----------



## bse5150

pleased


----------



## SINC

leaser


----------



## Aurora

smear


----------



## SINC

steams


----------



## Aurora

tassimo (coffee anyone?)


----------



## SINC

mastif


----------



## Aurora

famish


----------



## SINC

mishaps


----------



## bse5150

mishka


----------



## SINC

kishka


----------



## Aurora

kicks


----------



## screature

kicked


----------



## SINC

ticked


----------



## screature

ticks

(talks... but that is for another thread)


----------



## bse5150

licks


----------



## SINC

slacks


----------



## screature

smacks


----------



## SINC

smash


----------



## screature

shame


----------



## SINC

shales


----------



## Aurora

lances


----------



## bse5150

chances


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> shales





Aurora said:


> lances


Hmmm, two letter change? Still on shales?


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Hmmm, two letter change? Still on shales?


Yep two letters changed, so back to:

shales...

*helps*


----------



## SINC

plush


----------



## screature

hush


----------



## bse5150

push


----------



## SINC

shuts


----------



## Macfury

hussy


----------



## SINC

fussy


----------



## Aurora

fuses


----------



## screature

used


----------



## Aurora

dusty


----------



## SINC

under


----------



## Aurora

Sorry Sinc. Beat you by seconds.
Back to 
dusty


----------



## screature

Aurora said:


> Sorry Sinc. Beat you by seconds.
> Back to
> dusty


musty


----------



## SINC

mushy


----------



## Aurora

smutty


----------



## SINC

mutes


----------



## bse5150

flutes


----------



## Aurora

tussle


----------



## bse5150

mussel


----------



## Aurora

muscle


----------

